# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  News !!! All Vahaduo G25 ON-AIR

## Carlos

Show your Vahaduo results with coordinates.

There are many calculators, any of them is good to start.

http://g25world.genetics.ovh/

I have chosen to start with this calculator, why not, there is so much to choose from that we will not get bored.

_scaled

European Ancestry


Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.0252% / 0.02025237 | ADC: 0.5x

98.4
Southwest_Euro



1.6
Central_Euro





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.9398% / 0.01939842 | ADC: 0.25x

95.2
Southwest_Euro



4.0
Eastern_Euro



0.8
British_Isles






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.9319% / 0.01931937

93.2
Southwest_Euro




5.2
Eastern_Euro




1.6
British_Isles




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02628852
Southwest_Euro

0.02710796
Southwest_Euro

0.02788546
Southwest_Euro

0.03077843
Southwest_Euro

0.03126249
Southwest_Euro

0.03256296
Southwest_Euro

0.03397176
Southwest_Euro

0.04628816
Western_Euro

0.04790440
Western_Euro

0.04822970
Central_Euro

0.04882500
Southern_Euro

0.05218153
Southwest_Euro

0.05360129
Western_Euro

0.05405007
Western_Euro

0.05451656
Southwest_Euro

0.05806162
Southern_Euro

0.06040896
Western_Euro

0.06795987
Southern_Euro

0.06971525
Balkan

0.07145725
Southern_Euro

0.07181040
Balkan

0.07234392
Balkan

0.07454828
Central_Euro

0.07604138
Western_Euro

0.07703325
Balkan




The result reminds me a lot of My Heritage

----------


## Lukas

Also try http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/

There are added today official G25 datasheets, ancient and modern and mixed.

And much more custom calcs there too.

----------


## torzio

> Also try http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/
> 
> There are added today official G25 datasheets, ancient and modern and mixed.
> 
> And much more custom calcs there too.


thanks

*my modern averages G25*

Distance to:


0.02523376
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.02540501
Italian_Liguria

0.02635030
Italian_Bergamo

0.02642337
Italian_Lombardy

0.02669029
Italian_Veneto

0.02682413
Italian_Northeast

0.02830732
ITA_Proto-Villanovan

0.02930795
Italian_Piedmont

0.03325103
French_Provence

0.03371179
HRV_IA

0.03388501
Swiss_Italian

0.03547375
Spanish_Mallorca

0.03588205
Spanish_Eivissa

0.03633680
Spanish_Menorca

0.03688835
ITA_Etruscan

0.03795359
ITA_Rome_MA

0.03831781
Spanish_Baleares

0.03832107
Greek_Thessaly

0.03841896
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE

0.03858178
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.03859111
Spanish_Barcelones

0.03861731
Italian_Tuscany

0.03866994
Romanian

0.03907481
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.03920017
Bulgarian




Most people on this forum have not got their G25 done

----------


## torzio

my ancients

Distance to:


0.02559149
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.02643753
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105

0.02691569
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23

0.02719342
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.02830732
ITA_Proto-Villanovan:RMPR1

0.02911866
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.03215508
DEU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.03371179
HRV_IA:I3313

0.03426234
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL36

0.03476436
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL57

0.03480288
BGR_EBA:I2165

0.03498766
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.03515479
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.03517442
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ28

0.03657139
ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1221

0.03717029
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ45

0.03734266
ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.03772227
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR55

0.03801966
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885

0.03945723
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.04006552
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ18

0.04019366
HUN_BA:I7043

0.04063399
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538

0.04084487
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR108

0.04104346
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL47






https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25738
doi:10.1038/nature25738

I5523
mtDNA: K1b1a1+199

I5524
mtDNA: H72





32.8
ITA_Collegno_MA



20.4
Scythian_HUN



16.6
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



11.0
DEU_MA_ACD



6.6
DEU_MA



5.0
ITA_Rome_MA



4.2
Scythian_MDA



3.4
HUN_MA_Szolad

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Carlos: thanks for the thread. I have asked this a few times, but maybe my question was not well stated. How do you estimate your personal G25 coordinates. What software is required to do it. There is no program on GEDMATCH to estimate personal G25 Coordinates to the best of my knowledge. So am I just clueless on this one (strong possibility) or am I correct in my understanding you need a software package that can estimate personal G25 coordinates. Do you have to buy the software package from the creator of the G25 Calculator or can statistical software like SAS (or something similar), which has a Principal Components Function in it be used for estimating G25 coordinates

----------


## Lukas

> Carlos: thanks for the thread. I have asked this a few times, but maybe my question was not well stated. How do you estimate your personal G25 coordinates. What software is required to do it. There is no program on GEDMATCH to estimate personal G25 Coordinates to the best of my knowledge. So am I just clueless on this one (strong possibility) or am I correct in my understanding you need a software package that can estimate personal G25 coordinates. Do you have to buy the software package from the creator of the G25 Calculator or can statistical software like SAS (or something similar), which has a Principal Components Function in it be used for estimating G25 coordinates


Coordinates are created for 12$ by David Wesolowski from eurogenes.blogspot.com but till July he stopped selling it. You have to wait.

----------


## Carlos

> Carlos: thanks for the thread. I have asked this a few times, but maybe my question was not well stated. How do you estimate your personal G25 coordinates. What software is required to do it. There is no program on GEDMATCH to estimate personal G25 Coordinates to the best of my knowledge. So am I just clueless on this one (strong possibility) or am I correct in my understanding you need a software package that can estimate personal G25 coordinates. Do you have to buy the software package from the creator of the G25 Calculator or can statistical software like SAS (or something similar), which has a Principal Components Function in it be used for estimating G25 coordinates


Ask mlukas privately. Ah, I have seen that you have answered.

----------


## Carlos

*G25 Modern Averages scaled, official datasheet*Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.5432% / 0.01543198

25.2
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon




24.6
Basque_Spanish




18.4
Basque_French




11.2
Spanish_La_Rioja




9.0
Spanish_Menorca




7.0
North_Ossetian




1.8
Berber_MAR_TIZ




1.2
Datog




0.8
Somali




0.4
Ket




0.4
Lithuanian_PZ





Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02008536
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

0.02180489
Spanish_Galicia

0.02231244
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

0.02269035
Spanish_Andalucia

0.02312202
Portuguese

0.02489288
Spanish_Valencia

0.02490052
Spanish_Menorca

0.02522834
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.02553041
Spanish_Aragon

0.02585001
Spanish_Cataluna

0.02603826
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona

0.02618920
Spanish_Eivissa

0.02618944
Spanish_Alacant

0.02619990
Spanish_Pirineu

0.02712183
Spanish_Lleida

0.02722912
Spanish_Baleares

0.02793500
Spanish_Cantabria

0.02795867
Spanish_Extremadura

0.02815267
Spanish_Murcia

0.02842729
Spanish_Castello

0.02852608
Spanish_Barcelones

0.02860053
Spanish_Mallorca

0.02901544
Spanish_Penedes

0.02905788
Spanish_Peri-Barcelona

0.02921315
Spanish_Girona

0.02979956
Spanish_Catalunya_Central

0.03252786
Spanish_Navarra

0.03269467
French_South

0.03397176
Spanish_Asturias

0.03729018
French_Auvergne

0.03861764
French_Provence

0.03877040
Spanish_Soria

0.03903458
Spanish_La_Rioja

0.03951440
French_Occitanie

0.03973633
Swiss_French

0.04011372
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04019499
Spanish_Pais_Vasco

0.04111952
Spanish_Canarias

0.04171394
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.04190514
Basque_French

0.04475970
Italian_Veneto

0.04529373
Basque_Spanish

0.04545366
Italian_Liguria

0.04552132
Italian_Bergamo

0.04680083
Italian_Lombardy

0.04986042
Swiss_German

0.04991628
Italian_Northeast

0.05056169
French_Paris

0.05088488
French_Corsica

0.05092957
Italian_Piedmont



To 50 Samples

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Carlos/Mlukas: Ok, thanks to both of you.

----------


## Carlos

New _scaled


```
Swedish:Sweden1,0.137726,0.127957,0.060339,0.056202,0.040931,0.026495,0.00376,0.007154,0.0045,-0.007472,-0.008282,0.006894,0.001635,-0.00812,0.013708,0.000928,-0.01004,0.001014,-0.001885,0.000125,0.006489,0.004204,0.000986,0.009519,-0.001437
Swedish:Sweden10,0.129758,0.129988,0.072784,0.053941,0.042777,0.020359,0.007285,0.008077,0.005931,0.003827,-0.003735,0.002248,-0.01115,-0.007156,0.020087,0.013922,-0.002217,-0.001014,0.001257,0.004752,0.012852,-0.001731,0.008627,0.00964,-0.004431
Swedish:Sweden11,0.132035,0.12491,0.076178,0.064923,0.047701,0.021196,0.00564,0.008307,-0.001432,-0.009476,-0.003573,0.00045,0.001933,-0.010046,0.009636,0.014187,0.009779,0.003801,0.00088,0.008754,0.006613,0.001607,0.006162,0.013857,-0.001676
Swedish:Sweden12,0.133173,0.122879,0.072407,0.063308,0.037545,0.016176,0.00611,0.007615,0.000409,-0.013485,-0.002598,-0.000749,-0.001635,-0.006331,0.00855,0.0118,0.01356,0.002914,0.00729,0.013256,0.006239,-0.002102,-0.001972,0.009881,-0.001437
Swedish:Sweden13,0.124067,0.129988,0.07203,0.049096,0.038469,0.027052,0.01081,0.005538,0.003681,-0.005467,-0.005846,0.001349,-0.011001,0.000138,0.010315,0.003713,-0.000913,0.001394,0.008422,0.006378,0.005366,-0.001607,-0.001602,0.008555,0.001676
Swedish:Sweden15,0.133173,0.125926,0.081835,0.070414,0.040315,0.020917,0.01034,0.007615,0.001841,-0.016948,-0.006496,0.001649,-0.002973,0.00055,0.010722,-0.004906,-0.018906,0.00152,-0.003268,0.001876,0.009733,-0.002473,0.001725,-0.006989,-0.001437
Swedish:Sweden16,0.135449,0.129988,0.074293,0.061047,0.037238,0.019243,0.006345,0.005769,-0.000205,-0.013303,-0.006496,0.003747,-0.007284,-0.007019,0.016015,0.005569,0.000913,0.00228,0.013073,0.009505,0.005366,0.006677,-0.002711,0.01699,0.003592
Swedish:Sweden17,0.135449,0.122879,0.061848,0.060401,0.038776,0.011992,0.006345,0.008769,0.014317,0.005285,-0.002761,0.002098,-0.007879,-0.015964,0.008686,0.021347,0.002868,0.003927,0.007919,0.007754,0.000624,-0.004081,0.005546,0.006025,-0.010658
Swedish:Sweden18,0.132035,0.129988,0.076555,0.041667,0.040623,0.03012,0.011045,0.007384,0.005931,0.006196,-0.002111,-0.003897,-0.003122,-0.003165,0.019951,0.017767,0.008345,-0.003801,0.002388,0.008379,0.009358,0.008779,0.001849,0.013375,-0.005748
Swedish:Sweden19,0.134311,0.119832,0.079572,0.057171,0.037545,0.023985,0.00846,0.014769,0.006954,-0.002916,-0.010718,0.001199,-0.005798,0.004404,0.018729,-0.001856,-0.022817,0.002154,0.00176,-0.005503,-0.001373,0.004451,-0.0053,0.013857,-0.002994
Swedish:Sweden2,0.132035,0.122879,0.074293,0.052003,0.043393,0.023985,0.00423,0.009923,0.005113,-0.00164,-0.009419,0.000599,-0.005352,0.001376,0.012486,0.012198,0.006258,0.005448,0.007416,0.005628,0.010606,-0.000989,-0.005423,0.017111,0.008861
Swedish:Sweden20,0.135449,0.13405,0.06939,0.051034,0.031698,0.027052,0.010105,0.009692,0.014726,-0.008201,-0.001624,-0.000899,0.001041,0.000688,0.024701,-0.003978,-0.017471,-0.00038,0.001508,0.005127,0.004243,0.009274,-0.004067,0.019039,0.003113
Swedish:Sweden21,0.136588,0.125926,0.065619,0.052326,0.034776,0.021475,0.008695,0.003692,0.001636,-0.013303,0.002111,0.002847,-0.007879,-0.004404,0.0076,-0.009812,-0.018645,0.001774,0.001383,-0.003252,0.013227,-0.002597,0.008751,0.008194,0.002874
Swedish:Sweden22,0.134311,0.121864,0.079195,0.06137,0.040007,0.016455,0.0094,0.019153,0.012067,-0.009294,-0.002923,-0.006594,0.002379,-0.010046,0.021037,-0.002784,-0.018645,0.00266,-0.001885,0.002376,0.009483,0.005564,0.011092,0.013255,-0.006706
Swedish:Sweden23,0.135449,0.129988,0.060339,0.044897,0.052317,0.018965,0.00235,0.002077,0.000205,-0.009476,0.002923,0.004196,-0.008622,-0.000688,0.016694,0.003315,-0.011735,0.002027,0.011564,-0.000375,-0.007362,-0.000866,-0.003328,0.011447,0.013891
Swedish:Sweden3,0.135449,0.123895,0.07467,0.052326,0.046162,0.022032,0.003995,0.008538,-0.0045,-0.008383,-0.008282,0.003297,-0.005352,-0.005367,0.019544,-0.00358,-0.019427,0.002914,0.000503,0.000625,0.008859,0.001978,-0.002095,0.00964,-0.002275
Swedish:Sweden4,0.134311,0.144205,0.065242,0.047158,0.037545,0.016455,0.004935,0.012923,0.008795,-0.005285,0.000162,0.003147,-0.010852,-0.009634,0.014386,0.00305,-0.008996,0.003927,0.005154,0.007128,0.009234,0.003215,0.003328,0.00964,-0.003712
Swedish:Sweden5,0.134311,0.133034,0.065619,0.049419,0.043085,0.022032,0.00846,0.013153,0.004704,-0.005467,-0.008119,0.007194,-0.00892,-0.006055,0.00855,-0.00053,-0.00665,0.00152,0.000754,0.01113,-0.006239,0.007419,0.003697,0.01205,0.002275
Swedish:Sweden6,0.135449,0.135065,0.07467,0.055879,0.047086,0.022032,0.005875,0.010153,0.006136,-0.004738,-0.003248,0.003147,-0.000892,0.00289,0.019544,-0.003182,-0.018254,0.006334,0.006159,0.000125,0.00861,-0.000247,-0.003451,0.014339,-0.005029
Swedish:Sweden7,0.138864,0.127957,0.071653,0.052649,0.047393,0.016455,0.004465,0.007154,0.006749,-0.004191,-0.005359,0.002698,-0.005054,-0.000138,0.016286,0.007558,-0.001304,0.003674,0.006285,0.007379,0.012228,0.005193,0.002342,0.010724,0.002994
Swedish:Sweden8,0.136588,0.129988,0.076933,0.073967,0.039392,0.024263,0.002585,0.009,0.002454,-0.016583,-0.006008,-0.001199,-0.003717,0.006744,0.019272,-0.005569,-0.022556,0.000127,0.001131,0.008879,0.010981,0.001237,-0.000739,0.007471,0.003353
Swedish:Sweden9,0.132035,0.131003,0.068259,0.056202,0.04647,0.020359,0.0094,0.010846,0.003272,-0.007654,-0.005521,0.002548,-0.005798,-0.003853,0.015201,0.008486,-0.00678,-0.000127,0.006913,0.002001,0.006114,0.004081,-0.003081,0.007712,-0.001676
English:England10,0.141141,0.138112,0.064111,0.050065,0.031083,0.014502,0.006815,0.004154,0,0.005832,0.002111,0.010641,-0.017096,-0.017753,0.013572,0.006232,0.004303,0.008488,-0.006411,0.003001,0.009982,0.004575,0.002465,0.007471,0.005868
English:England11,0.138864,0.13405,0.052043,0.050711,0.035699,0.022032,0.0094,-0.000923,-0.000818,0.002369,-0.004709,0.002248,-0.011447,-0.007569,0.016965,0.007823,-0.008605,0.00266,0.006034,0.007754,0.012353,0.004699,-0.002095,0.017593,-0.003712
English:England12,0.133173,0.140143,0.062225,0.035853,0.035699,0.016733,0.003525,0.010384,0.007567,0.004556,-0.003085,0.007194,-0.013379,-0.016515,0.028773,-0.000133,-0.003912,0.004054,-0.005028,0.001876,0.00574,-0.002968,-0.01023,0.01458,-0.003952
English:England13,0.134311,0.133034,0.062225,0.03876,0.042469,0.012271,0,0.000231,0.007772,0.004374,-0.005684,0.005845,-0.008325,-0.007432,0.026873,-0.000928,-0.022035,0.004054,0.004902,0.013131,0.009858,0.005935,-0.006409,0.012532,0.010059
English:England14,0.12862,0.138112,0.063356,0.047481,0.040315,0.010319,0.0094,0.008077,-0.00225,0.002005,0.000325,0.002997,-0.011744,0.002202,0.012758,-0.00053,-0.019166,0.000127,0.012193,0.005002,0.007362,0.005935,-0.007641,0.014339,-0.000239
English:England15,0.135449,0.139128,0.06939,0.046512,0.038161,0.015339,0.004935,0.005538,0.003068,0.010023,-0.008444,0.008243,-0.012636,-0.019267,0.015472,0.014187,-0.004172,0.008488,-0.000628,0.005002,0.000624,0.011376,-0.002835,0.020485,0.002754
English:England7,0.126344,0.135065,0.058454,0.043282,0.030467,0.026216,0.00658,0.006923,0.01084,0.004738,-0.004872,0.008393,-0.012339,-0.010872,0.025244,-0.002917,-0.021774,0.008108,0.006159,0,0.008984,0.00136,-0.009613,0.019039,0.000479
English:England8,0.132035,0.137096,0.059962,0.050388,0.035699,0.02008,0.00611,0.009,0.002863,0.012574,-0.01429,0.001798,-0.020664,-0.012524,0.022122,0.001193,-0.008084,0.005321,0.005154,0.016508,0.004991,-0.005688,-0.004067,0.016026,-0.000239
English:England9,0.135449,0.13405,0.056568,0.038114,0.0397,0.013945,0.00188,0.006692,0.007567,0.00893,-0.014128,0.007493,-0.010852,-0.017891,0.020358,0.01127,0.005867,-0.002027,0.00352,0.001,0.006489,-0.003215,-0.010846,0.023256,-0.002275
English:English1,0.134311,0.138112,0.062979,0.049419,0.042469,0.011156,0.00282,0.005307,0.007772,0.006196,0.000487,0.012289,-0.011001,-0.004954,0.019137,-0.012729,-0.018123,0.006334,0.003017,-0.001376,0.003369,0.007296,0.000986,0.010483,0.002275
English:English2,0.126344,0.139128,0.061848,0.052003,0.044316,0.023427,0.010575,0.005538,0.006749,-0.001276,-0.000812,0.000749,-0.013082,-0.014726,0.017915,0.002652,-0.007432,0.003421,0.003142,0.004752,0.002995,0.002102,0.002835,0.015665,-0.000599
English:English3,0.129758,0.144205,0.065242,0.046512,0.037238,0.020638,0.003525,0.006231,0.006136,0.007289,-0.006008,0.005695,-0.008622,0.003028,0.015472,0.001061,-0.020601,0.006334,0.012444,0.003377,0.003244,0.00136,0.000493,0.010965,0.002994
English:English4,0.133173,0.133034,0.058077,0.035207,0.036007,0.006414,0.00376,0.007384,0.007976,0.005649,-0.009256,0.005995,-0.012785,-0.007569,0.022122,0.007425,-0.002608,0.002407,0.002011,-0.004752,0.001622,0.004946,-0.005176,0.016629,-0.006826
English:English5,0.12862,0.139128,0.065996,0.039406,0.044008,0.0251,-0.002585,0.003231,0.00859,0.003827,-0.008607,0.006294,-0.016353,-0.015827,0.028366,0.008751,-0.005867,0.006208,0.005531,-0.002001,0.006738,0.005193,-0.000493,0.013496,0.000599
English:English6,0.127482,0.135065,0.062979,0.049096,0.048932,0.018407,0.004935,0.006923,0.003068,0.009841,-0.003897,0.002847,-0.015461,-0.020919,0.025787,0.015513,-0.004563,0.003294,-0.004022,0.00075,0.00836,0.000742,-0.005793,0.00735,-0.001676
English:HG01789,0.12862,0.13405,0.066373,0.043928,0.043085,0.014223,0.00517,0.003923,0.007363,0.003462,-0.001461,0.003897,-0.010406,-0.005918,0.02538,0.000796,-0.026077,0.003674,0.007919,-0.004752,0.003494,0.004946,-0.007272,0.004579,0.001197
English:HG01790,0.132035,0.136081,0.059585,0.037791,0.040623,0.013945,0.00611,0.008307,-0.000409,0.01057,-0.000325,0.002548,-0.006392,-0.007707,0.010993,0.004906,-0.005215,0.001647,0.001885,0.001251,0.000749,0.002597,0.001725,0.007591,-0.003832
English:HG01791,0.12862,0.140143,0.056191,0.039406,0.03693,0.01506,0.0047,0.005077,0.008181,0.006014,-0.005846,0.004796,-0.014569,-0.01101,0.020494,0.007292,-0.002868,0.00228,0.008422,0.005878,0.008235,0.007543,0.0053,0.019762,-0.00455
English:HG02215,0.130897,0.136081,0.066373,0.042313,0.042469,0.018407,0.00705,0.007154,0.007976,0.000911,-0.002111,0.006744,-0.012042,-0.003441,0.023887,-0.004375,-0.026077,0.002914,0.003771,-0.000125,0.007612,0.005935,-0.003451,0.010242,0.002275
French_Nord:N_1,0.124067,0.141159,0.046009,0.033915,0.034468,0.006972,-0.00329,-0.006461,0.012885,0.014579,0.000812,0.006594,-0.013082,-0.011423,0.004886,0.003182,0.009648,-0.00228,0.00352,-0.004877,0.00287,0.006059,-0.008504,0.007832,0.002874
French_Nord:N_15,0.136588,0.141159,0.046386,0.020995,0.032006,0.00251,-0.00611,-0.012461,0.010226,0.010205,-0.006658,0.001199,-0.009514,-0.010597,0.016151,0.00053,0.004303,0.002407,0.003771,-0.001876,0.003743,0.004822,-0.007395,0.003735,-0.005149
French_Nord:N_18,0.129758,0.136081,0.058077,0.04522,0.042469,0.017012,-0.00188,0.006692,0.005522,0.005103,0.002436,0.004046,-0.004014,0.008808,-0.00095,0.005436,0.004563,0.006461,0.018603,0.007504,0.004742,-0.000866,0.000739,0.009278,-0.00012
French_Nord:N_19,0.124067,0.13405,0.059585,0.029716,0.034468,0.00753,0.002115,0.003692,0.003477,0.012028,-0.004547,0.003597,-0.011447,-0.007982,0.018594,0.006364,-0.004042,0.001267,0.003268,0.001751,0.00287,0.005812,-0.001602,0.005663,0.001916
French_Nord:N_2,0.125205,0.139128,0.060716,0.026163,0.032929,0.020359,0.000235,0.007615,0.003681,0.006014,-0.01023,0.001948,-0.011001,-0.012111,0.013708,0.012596,-0.000261,-0.00266,-0.006034,0,0.005366,-0.005812,0.002218,0.021569,0.00012
French_Nord:N_21_2,0.130897,0.135065,0.055437,0.028101,0.030467,0.013666,0.0047,0.008307,0.005931,0.009294,-0.004384,0.006444,-0.017245,-0.007707,0.008822,-0.004906,-0.011213,0.005321,0.008925,-0.003126,0.00574,0.005317,0.000986,0.017713,0.007544
French_Nord:N_22,0.126344,0.140143,0.05506,0.033592,0.042777,0.018686,0.007755,0.006,0.011453,0.004738,0.000162,-0.002098,-0.010555,-0.000413,0.014794,-0.007292,-0.02021,-0.00076,0.006411,0.005127,0.005116,0.003091,-0.007272,0.007109,-0.005748
French_Nord:N_28,0.126344,0.142174,0.050911,0.017765,0.042777,0.001952,0.00047,0.000231,0.009817,0.02606,-0.000812,0.008393,-0.015461,-0.00812,0.008143,-0.000796,0.002608,0.003294,0.005405,0.001626,0.009733,-0.002473,-0.006655,0.014701,-0.004191
French_Nord:N_33,0.130897,0.141159,0.050911,0.02261,0.033852,0.003347,-0.00094,0.007615,0.006954,0.009294,-0.000487,-0.00015,-0.007136,-0.009221,0.013708,0.005436,-0.00326,0.002534,0.008673,0.008504,-0.004492,0.002968,0.003697,0.003374,-0.000838
French_Nord:N_34,0.126344,0.142174,0.055437,0.023902,0.040623,0.002789,-0.00141,-0.003231,0.005931,0.014943,-0.004872,0.002997,-0.011596,-0.009358,0.010315,0.004773,-0.011343,0,0.007416,0.008504,-0.002246,-0.002102,-0.005423,0.00253,0.000838
French_Nord:N_35,0.124067,0.138112,0.042238,0.020672,0.033545,0.004183,0.00188,0.006,0.007363,0.01385,-0.001949,0.004196,-0.016204,-0.002202,0.006786,-0.006629,-0.014342,0.002027,-0.000754,-0.002626,-0.001872,0.003833,0.003451,-0.005181,0.005149
French_Nord:N_36,0.126344,0.13405,0.05242,0.0323,0.037238,0.021475,0.00611,0.014076,0.003068,0.002734,0,0.001499,-0.006987,0.001239,0.004072,0.012994,-0.001956,0.009375,0.004399,0.007128,0.00287,0.00779,-0.001602,0.003735,0.00479
French_Nord:N_37,0.120652,0.139128,0.050911,0.021641,0.040623,0.009203,-0.00282,0.004846,0.019021,0.009476,-0.004872,0.003897,-0.006244,-0.008257,0.013165,0.004375,0.002868,0.005448,0.005531,0.002126,-0.000499,-0.007048,-0.009367,0.008314,-0.007065
French_Nord:N_40,0.130897,0.150298,0.055437,0.01615,0.043393,0.009482,-0.00094,-0.001385,0.009817,0.012028,-0.005521,0.003597,-0.003865,-0.004266,0.005565,0.004375,-0.012517,0.007221,0.001131,5e-04,0.001248,-0.003957,-0.000493,0.003615,0.002634
French_Nord:N_42,0.132035,0.144205,0.043746,0.024871,0.037545,0.009482,0.000705,0.011999,0.011453,0.012757,-0.001137,0.012739,-0.00446,-0.002202,0.013029,-0.005569,-0.009779,0.0019,0.00817,-0.003252,0.002121,0.005688,0.000493,0.006025,0.002994
French_Nord:N_44,0.134311,0.137096,0.051666,0.02261,0.038161,0.008646,-0.002115,0.002308,0.008795,0.005285,0.00406,0.00015,-0.014123,-0.006744,0.011808,0.004906,0.003129,0.008995,0.004525,-0.003627,0.010357,-0.003462,0.002588,0.004338,0.001437
French_Nord:N_45,0.127482,0.133034,0.039975,0.027455,0.040623,0.003347,0.00329,-0.002308,0.012271,0.014214,-0.007632,0.003147,-0.00669,-0.006606,0.009229,-0.002784,-0.003781,0.008615,-0.000251,-0.007379,0.006988,-0.003957,-0.001725,0.008555,0.001557
French_Nord:N_46,0.130897,0.138112,0.0445,0.01615,0.047701,0.006693,0.00611,0.003231,0.013499,0.019135,-0.009581,-0.002248,-0.005798,-0.00578,0.006786,-0.004641,-0.012908,0.00152,0.005405,0.002751,0.004492,0.009892,0.011585,0.006145,-0.000958
French_Nord:N_47,0.12862,0.146236,0.053928,0.032946,0.041546,0.014781,0.002585,0.007846,0.00859,0.00656,-0.013316,0.006894,-0.006392,-0.017616,0.013301,0.00769,0.001173,-0.007095,0.001131,0.006378,-0.004866,-0.011005,-0.0053,0.014339,-0.003473
French_Nord:N_48,0.127482,0.14319,0.04714,0.026486,0.038161,0.006414,0.006815,0.008538,0.008999,0.009841,-0.010393,-0.001798,-0.015015,-0.015964,0.022801,0.001591,-0.004303,0.005194,0.003394,0.008379,0.006489,0.000989,0.000123,0.013616,-0.002155
French_Nord:N_5,0.126344,0.140143,0.051288,0.019703,0.040931,0.002231,0,0.016384,0.010226,0.014761,0.001137,0.000599,-0.008176,-0.00289,0.010586,0.010475,-0.001304,0.006334,-0.002388,0.002876,0.004243,-0.003215,-0.010599,0.011688,0.000479
French_Nord:N_50,0.129758,0.145221,0.050911,0.031331,0.038161,0.013108,0.00282,0.001615,0.001227,0.008201,0.002436,0.009142,-0.02557,-0.006331,0.011943,0.01074,0.000913,-0.00266,-0.000377,0.008379,0.014849,0.007048,-0.00037,0.010363,-0.010538
French_Nord:N_52,0.132035,0.148267,0.059208,0.030039,0.035699,0.010319,0.00846,0.003,0.009204,0.007836,-0.01023,0.009442,-0.014123,-0.011836,0.016829,-0.000796,-0.009518,0.002787,0.005908,-0.005503,-0.001248,0.007048,0.000493,0.007109,0.002754
French_Nord:N_54,0.125205,0.136081,0.061471,0.023256,0.041854,0.014781,0.000235,0.005077,0.003681,0.014579,-0.00065,0.013038,-0.02334,-0.007156,0.01045,-0.005304,-0.009257,-0.000253,0.003268,-0.008754,-0.004118,0.008532,-0.00419,0.007109,-0.004311
French_Nord:N_55,0.120652,0.14319,0.046763,0.01615,0.044008,0.003904,-0.00799,0.000692,0.005113,0.015308,-0.004222,0.002698,-0.00996,-0.014863,0.006379,0.005701,-0.005998,0.004434,0.001006,-0.001251,0.003868,0.00272,0.00419,-0.000723,0.002036
French_Nord:N_60_2,0.12862,0.138112,0.050534,0.014535,0.042162,0.007809,-0.002115,0.006,0.011249,0.022233,0.004384,0.005095,-0.009663,-0.006606,0.016558,-0.001326,-0.002738,0.004941,0.001885,-0.005628,-0.002371,-0.002968,-0.003328,0.007832,-0.002275
French_Nord:N_64,0.12862,0.14319,0.061471,0.044574,0.040623,0.016733,0.0047,0.006461,0.00409,0.004374,-0.011205,0.008243,-0.007582,-0.018441,0.02348,0.009944,0.00665,-0.000507,0.018226,0.003877,0.005615,-0.007543,-0.002835,0.004097,-0.00455
French_Nord:N_7,0.133173,0.141159,0.052043,0.01938,0.040007,-0.000837,-0.00235,0.006692,0.009817,0.016037,0.003897,0.008093,-0.013082,-0.004129,0.013165,-0.001856,-0.003129,0.004561,0.000377,0.001126,0.00549,0.008779,0,0.009158,0.00479
French_Nord:N_79,0.133173,0.142174,0.040352,0.016473,0.031698,0.006972,0.00752,0.000462,0.011658,0.007654,-0.007307,-0.001948,-0.011744,-0.005643,0.004072,0.002121,-0.004172,0.0019,0,0.003627,-0.001872,0.001484,-0.007518,0.008073,0.00012
French_Nord:N_80_2,0.125205,0.145221,0.055437,0.031654,0.042469,0.01004,0.00423,0.006692,0.011044,0.01221,-0.000812,0.005695,-0.013082,-0.014863,0.002036,0.01127,-0.006389,0.003167,0.002891,-0.000875,-0.00262,0.002102,-0.003451,0.005181,0.007903
French_Nord:N_96,0.125205,0.146236,0.042238,0.020995,0.029852,0.017291,-0.00141,0.002308,0.007363,0.02606,-0.000325,0.005545,-0.012636,-0.014038,0.010315,-0.000796,-0.016428,-0.010769,0.000377,-0.003001,0.002496,0.004451,0.012448,0.005904,-0.006227
French_Nord:N_98,0.130897,0.135065,0.053551,0.026486,0.0397,0.003904,-0.003995,0.009692,0.010431,0.016037,-0.006171,0.002698,-0.007136,-0.01913,0.014929,-0.000928,-0.015907,0.00266,0.005531,0.008254,-0.006489,0.005317,-0.006779,0.00482,0.00491
French_Nord:N_9_2,0.130897,0.138112,0.049026,0.027132,0.030467,-0.001394,0.00282,0.007615,0.002454,0.013121,-0.006983,-3e-04,-0.0055,-0.007569,0.014115,0.00305,-0.003129,-0.0019,0.005782,-0.002626,-0.008235,0.000989,-0.000493,0.008917,0.003233
French_Occitanie:T_10,0.120652,0.140143,0.05242,0.010982,0.046778,-0.001394,0.004935,-0.000923,0.016771,0.024055,-0.007145,0.007493,-0.015461,-0.004817,0.008686,0.004773,0.004824,0.004687,-0.001383,0.004127,-0.003868,-0.003586,-0.003821,0.0194,0.00012
French_Occitanie:T_106,0.129758,0.151314,0.052043,0.005168,0.045239,0.000558,0.001175,0.007154,0.006136,0.021868,-0.002436,0.010041,-0.016353,-0.012524,0.007465,0.013392,0.001825,0.003421,0.000126,-0.008504,0.002121,0.007543,-0.008504,-0.00012,-0.001676
French_Occitanie:T_11,0.12862,0.141159,0.047894,0.018734,0.037238,0.003626,0.00376,-0.001385,0.002863,0.020046,0.001299,3e-04,-0.00669,-0.003578,0.010315,0.005038,0.000522,-0.003167,-0.002011,0.000625,0.00287,0.00507,0.002218,0.008435,-0.005269
French_Occitanie:T_110,0.12862,0.151314,0.046009,0.009367,0.040931,0.000279,0.001175,0.005077,0.005522,0.01549,-0.005196,0.01079,-0.015312,-0.00812,0.005565,-0.004773,-0.007041,0.007475,-0.000628,0.004002,-0.000374,0.000989,-0.007518,0.001566,-0.000479
French_Occitanie:T_111,0.124067,0.141159,0.04714,0.015504,0.035391,0.006136,0.007755,0.003923,0.008385,0.017677,-0.003735,0.000749,-0.013677,-0.003028,0.005429,0.000133,-0.007823,-0.002914,0.005531,-0.006378,0.00861,0.003215,-0.002218,0.008073,0.006227
French_Occitanie:T_112,0.12862,0.147252,0.056568,0.027132,0.038161,0.009482,0.00329,0.007154,0.01493,0.014761,-0.006658,0.007343,-0.013825,-0.007294,0.02633,-0.005834,-0.014212,0.001774,-0.001383,-0.005878,0.005615,0.004081,0.005669,0.012532,0.005269
French_Occitanie:T_119,0.12862,0.14319,0.055437,0.038114,0.038469,0.014781,0.001175,0.003231,0.006136,0.010387,-0.005196,0.009591,-0.022002,-0.004266,0.021715,0.026253,0.011474,0.002534,0.001383,0.001251,0.001622,0.005688,-0.003451,0.015785,0.006466
French_Occitanie:T_121_2,0.12862,0.139128,0.042238,0.004199,0.040931,0,0.00376,-0.000923,0.015135,0.025513,-0.005196,0.009292,-0.020069,-0.007294,0.00855,-0.002784,-0.015255,-0.007855,0.002514,-0.010005,0.000998,0.004946,-0.006655,0.004097,0.001796
French_Occitanie:T_123,0.122929,0.149283,0.055437,0.01292,0.042469,-0.001116,-0.002585,0.004384,0.016771,0.029158,-0.000487,0.004646,-0.015907,-0.014588,0.008686,0.008618,0.007432,0.002534,0.005782,-0.002251,0.001872,-0.003957,-0.003204,0.005904,0.003113
French_Occitanie:T_124,0.127482,0.138112,0.043369,0.013889,0.041238,0.004462,-0.007285,0.009,0.018203,0.031709,-0.002923,0.013638,-0.012042,-0.014588,0.010043,-0.000133,-0.001825,0.00152,0.006662,0.002126,0.002496,0.00779,-0.00419,-0.00012,-0.002155
French_Occitanie:T_127,0.12862,0.150298,0.048271,0.023256,0.040931,0.002231,-0.001645,0.005307,0.012885,0.021504,-0.008444,0.012289,-0.019177,-0.01101,0.012622,-0.002784,-0.00691,0.002027,0.00352,-0.001751,0.005241,0.010387,0.000493,0.001205,0.000359
French_Occitanie:T_18,0.127482,0.149283,0.045254,0.018734,0.055703,0.005857,-0.003055,0.007384,0.031292,0.037176,-0.003897,0.010041,-0.025421,-0.017065,0.013165,0.003182,-0.011735,-0.000127,-0.005531,0.003877,0.005989,0.001607,-0.006532,-0.007471,0.001796
French_Occitanie:T_22,0.124067,0.149283,0.056568,0.015181,0.049855,-0.009761,0.00188,0.004384,0.015953,0.022597,-0.01153,0.008692,-0.022448,-0.014313,0.008958,0.014585,0.010952,0.007348,0.006285,-0.00075,0.001747,-0.000618,-0.006532,-0.002771,-0.005508
French_Occitanie:T_24,0.125205,0.140143,0.034318,0.013243,0.033237,-0.001952,0.001175,0.004615,0.004704,0.027882,0.008282,0.010341,-0.012785,0.001101,0.009093,-0.001591,-0.014212,0.007601,0.012193,-0.003001,0.006988,-0.001731,-0.004683,-0.00494,-0.002036
French_Occitanie:T_29,0.127482,0.145221,0.044877,0.014535,0.044624,0.005857,0.001175,0.000923,0.022907,0.032074,-0.002598,0.005245,-0.015163,-0.018166,0.011943,0.008618,0.00339,0.007475,-0.005656,0.003502,0.010981,0.001484,-0.001356,-0.003374,0
French_Occitanie:T_33,0.127482,0.145221,0.060339,0.032946,0.045547,0.002789,-0.00423,0.000923,0.01493,0.015855,-0.006008,0.006444,-0.016055,-0.003578,0.016829,0.003845,-0.009388,0.002787,-0.000628,0.002376,0.002246,0.003833,0.000739,0.005181,0.007305
French_Occitanie:T_36,0.127482,0.149283,0.055814,0.026809,0.044931,0.006693,-0.005405,0.007615,0.015544,0.022962,0.003085,-0.000749,-0.013082,-0.009909,0.008143,0.005967,0.010822,0.003801,-0.008547,0.005628,0.01672,0.005441,-0.000493,-0.000723,-0.006586
French_Occitanie:T_39,0.133173,0.145221,0.053928,0.014212,0.054164,-0.003347,-0.00094,0.004615,0.020043,0.037541,-0.005521,0.012139,-0.012339,-0.011423,0.005565,0.009016,-0.000522,0.003294,-0.00176,0.001876,0.004243,-0.00371,-0.015036,0.007832,0.002275
French_Occitanie:T_4,0.124067,0.149283,0.040352,0.011305,0.03693,0.000279,0.003525,0.004615,0.009408,0.028611,-0.000974,0.004496,-0.022894,-0.002202,0.009772,-0.014054,-0.013951,0.002787,0.00176,-0.005127,0.004118,0.007048,-0.003944,-0.001687,-0.005748
French_Occitanie:T_46,0.129758,0.148267,0.049026,0.012274,0.044316,0.003068,0.00047,-0.002538,0.017794,0.022233,0.002436,0.009292,-0.014271,-0.006193,0.011265,-0.001458,-0.001825,-0.000633,0.009302,-0.000375,0.001747,0.00371,-0.003944,-0.007109,-0.000599
French_Occitanie:T_51,0.125205,0.145221,0.050534,0.004199,0.046778,0.001673,-0.00658,0.003231,0.011862,0.026424,-0.007957,0.008692,-0.017393,-0.020231,0.00285,-0.007425,-0.001565,-0.000127,0.002514,-0.004752,0.006613,-0.001978,-0.012571,-0.010724,0.001676
French_Occitanie:T_53,0.130897,0.145221,0.043746,0.010982,0.045239,0.005299,0.00188,0.001385,0.012885,0.02442,-0.005196,0.003897,-0.010555,-0.012937,0.0038,0.009281,-0.000261,0.00152,0.001634,0.007504,0.009483,0.004204,-0.00419,0.006989,-0.000239
French_Occitanie:T_57,0.125205,0.141159,0.049026,0.017119,0.049855,0.00753,0.005875,0.005769,0.022907,0.036447,-0.005359,0.008692,-0.021258,-0.017616,0.02158,-0.003182,-0.005346,0.004941,-0.007793,0.001126,-0.00287,-0.002844,-0.006162,0.004458,-0.001676
French_Occitanie:T_64,0.124067,0.137096,0.054305,0.036822,0.036314,0.011156,-0.007755,-0.005538,0.009817,0.009294,0.000487,0.003147,-0.010109,-0.003578,0.025787,-0.002387,-0.011474,0.000253,0.002765,-0.001376,0.004492,0.000124,0.009244,-0.001928,-0.00491
French_Occitanie:T_65,0.125205,0.150298,0.053551,0.041667,0.047086,0.00753,0.00376,0.009923,0.017385,0.003098,-0.001137,0.00015,-0.015758,-0.003853,0.005565,0.007823,-0.015516,0.001774,-0.001131,0.007003,0.004991,0.004575,0.003451,0.004097,-0.002275
French_Occitanie:T_67,0.132035,0.142174,0.051288,0.01615,0.041546,0.006414,0.003525,0.013153,0.008999,0.007654,0.002923,3e-04,-0.010704,-0.009634,0.007057,-0.003978,-0.01004,-0.001647,-0.000377,0.000375,0.001747,0.003833,0.002095,0.011086,-0.001078
French_Occitanie:T_7,0.124067,0.142174,0.041483,0.018088,0.048932,0.002231,0.000705,0.006231,0.022089,0.022597,-0.000974,0.004496,-0.012933,-0.008257,0.014522,0.003182,-0.009257,0.003547,0.005028,-0.008004,-0.001497,-0.001113,-0.003081,-0.008194,0.006586
French_Occitanie:T_70,0.125205,0.138112,0.049403,0.028747,0.037853,0.013387,0.00141,-0.008307,0.003681,0.00492,-0.005521,0.008093,-0.00773,-0.008257,0.017236,0.000398,-0.005607,0.005448,0.000503,0.003377,0.009982,0.00371,0.002958,0.005422,0.000958
French_Occitanie:T_72,0.127482,0.14319,0.048649,0.017442,0.049548,0.007809,0.00094,0.009692,0.019021,0.036265,-0.008282,0.007343,-0.013974,-0.001239,0.006243,-0.00716,-0.011735,0.005448,0.009679,-0.005878,-0.000749,0.006059,-0.001479,-0.009399,0.003113
French_Occitanie:T_80,0.129758,0.151314,0.053551,0.022933,0.047086,0.000279,0.00188,0.001154,0.020452,0.026242,-0.001137,0.007343,-0.015015,-0.015276,0.010858,-0.005569,-0.007041,0.007728,0.007416,0.001126,0.011854,-0.001731,-0.003697,-0.002651,0.00467
French_Occitanie:T_84,0.124067,0.150298,0.048271,0.013889,0.043393,0.000279,0.000235,0.005307,0.02352,0.040821,-0.002273,0.010191,-0.01442,-0.018304,0.014658,0.005304,0.00339,-0.00038,0.003897,-0.004002,0.003743,0,0.000616,-0.013014,-0.001676
French_Occitanie:T_87,0.132035,0.144205,0.04978,0.010013,0.051086,0.00251,0.00517,0.007384,0.018612,0.02041,-0.004709,-0.001649,-0.008622,-0.011698,0.005157,0.013392,0.004433,0.007855,0.001006,0.007754,-0.002745,0.007543,-0.004067,0.008194,0.00012
French_Occitanie:T_9,0.121791,0.139128,0.04186,0.013243,0.038469,0.008088,0.001175,0.002769,0.012885,0.033714,-0.000162,0.008692,-0.019326,-0.013625,0.0076,0.014585,0.008736,-0.003927,0.001508,0.000875,0.003244,-0.000866,0,-0.004097,-0.000599
French_Occitanie:T_90,0.122929,0.141159,0.041483,0.014535,0.041854,-0.002789,-0.00517,0.007154,0.018612,0.026606,-0.002761,0.010041,-0.014569,-0.008533,0.010043,-0.002917,-0.009518,0.005701,-0.002263,-0.000375,0.001622,0.010758,-0.005793,0.00012,-0.004071
French_Occitanie:T_96,0.129758,0.141159,0.048271,0.013889,0.032006,-0.004183,0.00047,0.003923,0.014521,0.027882,-0.004872,0.002248,-0.013082,-0.005092,0.000679,0.000133,-0.003651,0.003801,0.000628,0.007754,0.000998,0.000124,-0.002218,0.010122,0.001916
French_Occitanie:T_97,0.130897,0.150298,0.04714,0.026486,0.047393,0.007251,0.001175,0.002308,0.02127,0.023326,-0.008607,0.003147,-0.01115,-0.009496,0.012758,0.000928,-0.005607,0.00114,-0.001257,0.003752,-0.000749,-0.003586,0.006039,0.001446,0.008023
French_Paris:13,0.124067,0.142174,0.052043,0.028101,0.043085,0.006693,0.00423,0.009,0.013294,0.019499,-0.006658,0.007044,-0.015758,-0.009083,0.014794,0.010475,-0.005607,0.006714,0.002891,-0.002251,-0.005116,0.00507,-0.002588,0.011086,0.000838
French_Paris:19,0.12862,0.140143,0.050534,0.031331,0.036622,0.010598,0.003995,0.008307,0.014521,0.012939,-0.003248,0.004496,-0.014271,-0.013212,0.013301,0.009414,0.009909,0.000887,0.001634,-0.002626,0.013227,0.005441,-0.002218,0.019521,-0.003233
French_Paris:1_2,0.133173,0.142174,0.054305,0.035853,0.032621,0.017849,0.005405,0.003923,0.002659,0.015126,-0.006983,0.014087,-0.013082,-0.010322,0.017508,0.006762,0.004172,0.011022,0.004651,0.007003,0.005366,0.007172,0.001602,0.015906,0.002634
French_Paris:27_2,0.126344,0.139128,0.052797,0.030362,0.041546,0.019522,0.003525,0.008307,0.009613,0.014032,-0.006658,0.00015,-0.011001,-0.014313,0.016015,-0.001061,-0.004563,0.011402,0.010433,-0.011756,0.000125,0.003833,0.00419,0.015785,-0.014609
French_Paris:44,0.125205,0.142174,0.046386,0.014212,0.040315,0.006136,0.00376,0.002538,0.009204,0.022415,-0.002598,0.013938,-0.015461,0.001651,0.013029,0.000398,-0.015125,0.001267,-0.005154,-0.005378,0.000624,-0.000866,-0.005793,0.005061,-0.004431
French_Paris:47,0.124067,0.137096,0.044877,0.022933,0.038469,0.009761,-0.00094,0.010615,0.016362,0.024966,-0.000974,0.002248,-0.005352,-0.010322,0.012079,-0.001989,0.00013,0.004687,-0.003394,-0.003627,0.001622,0.006925,-0.003328,0.000843,-0.006227
French_Paris:5_2,0.122929,0.141159,0.056568,0.021318,0.040931,0.008367,0.001645,0.005077,0.015135,0.015672,-0.01153,0.007793,-0.018583,-0.007982,0.017644,-0.004906,-0.01356,0.007475,0.009679,0.007754,0.005241,-0.000742,-0.000123,0.006386,0.004431
French_Paris:61_2,0.133173,0.142174,0.039221,0.016796,0.047701,0.01004,0.00611,0.007615,0.013703,0.016766,-0.009094,0.001049,-0.008325,-0.014726,0.015336,0.016839,0.007432,0.003547,0.002011,-0.001626,0.004367,0.000247,-0.006902,0.013737,-0.003353
French_Paris:77,0.132035,0.142174,0.056945,0.02261,0.044624,-0.002231,0.009635,0.006231,0.013703,0.014761,-0.009743,0.005095,-0.013677,-0.012248,0.010315,0.013392,0.004563,0.008615,0.002891,0.005253,-0.004492,0.01014,-0.001972,0.016508,-0.003832
French_Paris:83,0.125205,0.14319,0.04714,0.011951,0.041854,0.009482,-0.011986,-0.002077,0.011249,0.020957,-0.015914,0.013638,-0.018583,-0.015001,0.010586,0.011403,-0.000391,-0.008742,-0.001383,0.000125,0.004367,0.000742,0.00912,0.007591,0.001078
French_Paris:93,0.124067,0.144205,0.053928,0.028424,0.042162,0.006136,0.005405,0.000462,0.008181,0.02278,-0.011367,0.005395,-0.007879,-0.00867,0.010858,0.005967,-0.007041,0.004434,0.005531,-0.003627,-0.001123,0.00136,-0.005546,0.010122,0.005748
French_Pas-de-Calais:French23862,0.125205,0.14319,0.05506,0.032946,0.036622,0.013387,0.00423,-0.001385,0.008181,0.007289,-0.002598,-0.008093,-0.006244,-0.015689,0.010993,0.006099,-0.002477,0.002027,-0.000628,0.002626,0.010232,0.002226,-0.002465,0.00976,0.005149
French_Pas-de-Calais:French24690,0.130897,0.139128,0.0445,0.020995,0.044624,0.013387,0.005875,0.006692,0.005522,0.013303,-0.009419,0.007943,-0.013825,-0.013349,0.015201,0.008088,0.002477,0.002027,-0.002891,0.003502,0.01435,-0.000618,-0.002095,0.008555,-0.00455
French_Pas-de-Calais:French25068,0.127482,0.139128,0.063356,0.026486,0.045239,0.011435,0.00235,-0.001385,0.011862,0.016766,-0.012017,0.006744,-0.00996,-0.007019,0.014794,0.010209,-0.001434,0.001394,-0.007416,0.006628,0.005366,0.00272,-0.003081,-0.000602,-0.00491
French_Provence:provance2508,0.122929,0.14319,0.033187,0.008398,0.035083,0.006693,0.00611,-0.002077,0.011249,0.022962,-0.000325,0.003597,-0.010704,-0.008395,0.008143,-0.000928,-0.001173,0.00266,0.005908,-0.001251,-0.007986,0.001855,0.001849,0.003735,0.00455
French_Provence:provance2708,0.113823,0.147252,0.023381,-0.008721,0.031083,-0.002789,0.00141,-0.002077,0.015339,0.022962,-0.000974,0.004796,-0.014271,-0.012524,0.00475,0.000796,0.002999,0.001647,0.002765,-0.003126,0.002121,0.000866,-0.000739,0.000602,0.003473
French_Provence:provance4109,0.120652,0.140143,0.045254,0.003553,0.041546,0.004462,-0.002585,0.003461,0.013703,0.022233,-0.001786,0.007793,-0.013528,-0.022295,0.009908,0.013789,0.008605,-0.003421,-0.001508,0.001251,0.00262,0.005317,-0.000616,0.00241,-0.003712
French_Provence:provance4409,0.117238,0.138112,0.050157,0.026486,0.031083,0.013666,0.001645,0.006923,0.002863,0.008201,-0.001949,0.002847,-0.006541,-0.008533,0.001221,0.007955,0.007693,-0.000633,-0.000377,-0.001,0.004243,0.000247,-0.001232,0.004217,0.000958
French_Provence:provance4509,0.126344,0.146236,0.039975,0.014212,0.039084,0.005578,-0.002585,0.003461,0.010635,0.021686,-0.013641,0.006145,-0.014123,-0.003991,0.010043,0.003713,-0.00326,0.004181,0.000377,-0.008129,-0.000125,0.001237,-0.00037,-0.004097,0.001197
French_Provence:S_17,0.122929,0.141159,0.048649,0.010336,0.045547,0.004741,0.00611,0.006,0.011044,0.019681,-0.006658,0.01079,-0.014717,-0.019267,0.011672,0.014452,0.005867,0.000507,0.003394,0.005503,0.003619,-0.000495,0.003081,0.005904,0.001916
French_Provence:S_20,0.125205,0.145221,0.033187,-0.003876,0.037545,-0.006136,-0.00141,0.008538,0.02168,0.026971,-0.005521,0.006894,-0.011298,-0.007707,0.003936,-0.003447,-0.004955,0.003547,-0.001634,-0.003752,0.000998,0.000124,0,0.003976,0.001557
French_Provence:S_22,0.124067,0.147252,0.046386,0.011305,0.046778,-0.004741,0.0047,0.005077,0.008795,0.016583,0.000325,0.008243,-0.011298,-0.00812,0.00285,0.003978,0.001956,0.003167,0.002137,0.000375,-0.001123,0.000742,-0.001972,0.011688,-0.00479
French_Provence:S_23_2,0.1161,0.139128,0.035826,0.009367,0.040007,-0.001673,0.00188,0.005307,0.005931,0.018041,-0.009256,0.009891,-0.014123,-0.01101,0.005972,0.008088,0.006128,0.006968,0.001131,-0.005253,0.001747,0.005317,0.007148,0.007832,-0.004071
French_Provence:S_29_2,0.124067,0.144205,0.037712,0.008398,0.036314,0.007809,0.00611,0.014538,0.005522,0.02041,-0.007632,0.007793,-0.014866,-0.013212,0.011265,-0.004773,0.00326,0.00076,-0.000754,0.004127,0.00549,0.005812,0.001849,0.00976,0.003592
French_Provence:S_32_R,0.126344,0.146236,0.037712,-0.010659,0.036314,-0.000279,0.00282,-0.001846,0.019021,0.033714,-0.005684,0.008992,-0.019029,-0.012661,-0.007329,-0.005569,-0.007562,0.005701,0.003897,0.000875,-0.000873,0,0.000123,-0.00012,0.004071
French_Provence:S_33,0.126344,0.148267,0.033187,0.003876,0.036622,0.00251,0.00235,0.007154,0.0045,0.023873,-0.009906,0.004046,-0.005946,-0.01101,-0.002307,0.005569,0.008214,0.004941,0.00088,-0.000125,0.011854,-0.003586,0.002588,0.00253,0.003712
French_Provence:S_34,0.118376,0.140143,0.020742,-0.011628,0.026466,-0.000279,-0.00235,-0.006923,0.011044,0.022962,0.002761,0.007793,-0.010555,-0.00289,0.004343,-0.002387,-0.000261,0,-0.001131,-0.005628,-0.001747,0.003091,-0.002465,0.010604,-0.00012
French_Provence:S_4,0.121791,0.141159,0.039598,0.021964,0.036622,0.002789,0.00423,0.007615,0.017998,0.01713,-0.003573,0.008842,-0.011744,-0.010184,0.018322,-0.009414,-0.011735,0.007601,0.006536,0.000875,0.002745,0.001113,0.007641,0.007712,-0.006945
French_Provence:S_44,0.126344,0.148267,0.033187,-0.002584,0.040315,0.000558,0.00235,0.003231,0.00409,0.022233,0,0.003447,-0.013379,-0.020231,0.007057,0.01485,-0.000261,0.004687,0.007919,-0.005878,-0.002121,0.009769,-0.008258,0.006266,-0.008023
French_Provence:S_5,0.117238,0.140143,0.02753,-0.005491,0.034468,0.003068,0.003055,0.000462,-0.001023,0.010023,-0.003573,0.008243,-0.006392,-0.006193,0.005565,-0.003845,0.000261,0.003674,-0.00264,-0.005503,0.00262,0.000989,-0.008011,0.00964,-0.000239
French_Provence:S_6,0.122929,0.149283,0.041483,0.01615,0.031698,0.003626,0.0047,0.003,0.00859,0.018041,0.001624,0.012439,-0.013825,-0.00812,0.005836,0.011138,0.002868,0.001774,0.003268,0.000875,0.002121,0.014096,0.005423,0.009881,0.003473
French_Seine-Maritime:French23915,0.137726,0.133034,0.046763,0.034238,0.032929,0.015618,0.00188,0.003923,0.009817,0.01057,-0.001786,0.008393,-0.010406,0.003578,0.009229,0.007027,-0.004694,-0.003421,0.003268,-0.006503,0.001622,0.002968,-0.00456,-0.000964,-0.001557
French_Seine-Maritime:French24408,0.134311,0.141159,0.043746,0.024871,0.045239,0.017849,0.00658,-0.005307,-0.001841,0.001458,-0.005684,0.006594,-0.004757,-0.006881,0.019272,0,-0.011213,-0.001267,-0.001383,-0.003502,0.006239,0.008037,0.006286,0.009519,-0.007424
French_South:SouthFrench1112,0.126344,0.146236,0.054682,0.000646,0.052625,-0.001673,0.000235,0.001615,0.02352,0.036265,-0.007957,0.006594,-0.018731,-0.023121,0.0076,0.00053,-0.00678,0.003421,-0.001634,-5e-04,0.002995,-0.002226,0.002465,-0.007953,0.00012
French_South:SouthFrench1323,0.134311,0.146236,0.049403,0.013889,0.045239,0.002231,0.00423,0.001385,0.023316,0.041003,-0.011205,0.007343,-0.019177,-0.006606,0.014522,-0.001061,-0.01708,-0.001394,-0.003394,-0.003627,0.005241,0.000742,-0.009367,-0.013496,-0.003473
French_South:SouthFrench3068,0.117238,0.156392,0.050911,0.010336,0.054472,-0.000837,0.002115,0.002077,0.031497,0.040274,-0.005359,0.001649,-0.018285,-0.014175,0.009229,0.003845,-0.00691,-0.003801,-0.000126,0.002001,0.009358,-0.004451,-0.0053,-0.00964,0.004071
French_South:SouthFrench3326,0.12862,0.139128,0.051666,0.010982,0.052317,0.010877,-0.003525,0.000923,0.025975,0.035172,-0.000325,0.013488,-0.020812,-0.011698,0.010858,-0.005967,-0.007562,0.001394,0.004777,0.00075,0.001248,0.001731,0.003574,-0.002892,0.000838
French_South:SouthFrench3947,0.122929,0.149283,0.050911,0.010659,0.042162,-0.00251,0.001175,0.002769,0.027611,0.039181,-0.003573,0.005845,-0.029435,-0.005643,0.005293,0.007823,0.002738,0.006081,0.001885,0.001876,0.003119,-0.004699,-0.002342,-0.005181,-0.002634
French_South:SouthFrench3951,0.126344,0.139128,0.042615,0.002907,0.051702,-0.000558,0.00235,0.006,0.03436,0.038999,-0.01153,0.008692,-0.023786,-0.014313,0.005293,0.006895,-0.00678,0.0019,0.004902,0.002251,0.004617,-0.001978,-0.014666,-0.003735,-0.008742
French_South:SouthFrench4018,0.127482,0.137096,0.04714,0.012597,0.056318,0.011156,-0.0047,0.001154,0.027202,0.039727,-0.00747,0.007943,-0.022745,-0.019405,0.019815,0.007292,0.00665,0.004941,-0.004902,0.01063,0.00836,0.00507,-0.011216,-0.010001,-0.00012
Irish:Irish1,0.129758,0.120848,0.068636,0.052649,0.041238,0.025937,0.006345,0.002538,0.007567,0.000364,-0.008931,0.012889,-0.02884,-0.007844,0.028908,0.000133,-0.009909,-0.006714,0.004274,-0.001376,-0.002121,-0.00272,0.01935,0.013014,0.010538
```

----------


## Carlos

```
Irish:Irish10,0.138864,0.131003,0.070522,0.049742,0.045855,0.021196,-0.00423,0.002769,0.004295,0.004556,-0.009419,0.004796,-0.016501,-0.008808,0.014794,0.007558,-0.012386,0.010642,0.006411,-0.003627,0.013726,-0.00272,-0.006286,0.007471,0.005748
Irish:Irish11,0.136588,0.129988,0.061471,0.032946,0.040931,0.012829,-0.001645,0.001385,-0.004704,0.007107,-0.017051,0.007943,-0.001635,-0.021469,0.024158,0.006099,-0.011083,0.001267,0.004525,-0.001251,0.003619,0.000247,-0.005176,0.026148,0.003233
Irish:Irish12,0.135449,0.144205,0.056568,0.039083,0.044008,0.015339,0.000705,0.006692,0.005522,0.007472,-0.003573,0.003747,-0.011447,-0.009083,0.025651,0.004906,0.003129,0.006334,-0.005782,0.005378,0.009608,-0.002597,0.000986,0.017352,0.003832
Irish:Irish13,0.132035,0.146236,0.063356,0.038114,0.045547,0.025937,0.00799,0.007384,0.012271,0.010205,-0.009581,0.005695,-0.008771,-0.012111,0.027687,0.004375,-0.012256,0.007475,-0.000251,-0.008504,0.003619,0.004575,-0.000246,0.010363,0
Irish:Irish14,0.136588,0.125926,0.061094,0.05814,0.033545,0.014781,0.011281,0.001385,0.004704,0.004009,-0.012991,0.005095,-0.015163,-0.006055,0.021987,-0.000398,-0.023208,0.008995,-0.005782,-0.013882,0.013476,0.004822,-0.010723,0.01928,0.000838
Irish:Irish15,0.127482,0.128972,0.060339,0.040375,0.036622,0.022869,0.003995,-0.000231,0.003272,0.003098,-0.007632,0.006594,-0.019029,-0.007019,0.037595,0.005038,-0.008736,0.011909,0.000251,-0.003126,0.021836,0.005812,-0.006039,0.01205,0.005987
Irish:Irish16,0.12862,0.129988,0.069013,0.035853,0.031083,0.024542,-0.012456,0.003923,0.001636,-0.001458,-0.007632,0.005995,-0.024826,-0.001927,0.032437,0.010607,0.005085,0.007475,-0.00352,0.001251,0.008111,0.001607,0.008381,0.013978,0.003233
Irish:Irish17,0.122929,0.140143,0.056945,0.048773,0.03139,0.014223,0.005875,0.009692,-0.007158,-0.001822,-0.00747,0.010491,-0.008622,-0.008945,0.019544,0.008088,-0.008214,0.011275,0.001885,0.003877,0.011355,-0.003462,0.006162,0.024943,0.011855
Irish:Irish18,0.132035,0.135065,0.053928,0.053295,0.035083,0.012829,-0.002585,0.008538,-0.00634,-0.000911,-0.005684,0.008542,-0.019177,-0.017478,0.020358,0.003845,-0.008866,0.009502,-0.007919,0.004877,0.003993,0.000247,0.002958,0.022172,0.014011
Irish:Irish19,0.126344,0.127957,0.057322,0.048773,0.038469,0.017012,0.00611,0.000692,0.001841,0.004191,-0.013316,0.004796,-0.013825,-0.024222,0.026465,-0.001724,-0.015125,0.005448,-0.007668,0.002751,0.001373,0.001978,-0.00419,0.013255,-0.000239
Irish:Irish2,0.138864,0.14319,0.059585,0.063954,0.038469,0.010877,0.003525,0.008538,0.002863,-0.001276,-0.008931,-0.000749,-0.011596,-0.017478,0.028094,0.001326,-0.00326,-0.005448,-0.007919,0.001626,0.009858,0.00136,-0.011462,0.015424,-0.002275
Irish:Irish20,0.134311,0.136081,0.058831,0.044251,0.036622,0.022869,0.000235,0.000923,-0.004295,0.000911,-0.007957,-0.003447,-0.028394,-0.018717,0.028637,-0.003182,-0.025295,-0.000253,0.009427,-0.007253,0.007612,0.001113,0.007888,0.00482,0.001317
Irish:Irish21,0.12862,0.13405,0.060716,0.037145,0.033852,0.022032,0.00611,0.001615,0.013703,0.002369,-0.001786,0.008093,-0.015461,-0.012111,0.031759,0.01074,-0.003781,0.0019,-0.000628,5e-04,0.001872,-0.00507,-0.006902,0.0194,-0.005149
Irish:Irish22,0.124067,0.136081,0.068259,0.051357,0.038161,0.028168,0.00282,0.010384,0.014726,0.000729,0.002436,0.001349,-0.010109,-0.018166,0.037323,-0.004243,-0.014603,0.014062,-0.00088,-0.009004,0.00287,-0.003586,-0.001602,0.017713,-0.000599
Irish:Irish23,0.132035,0.132019,0.057699,0.057171,0.049548,0.026216,0.012221,0.008307,0.005113,0,-0.012829,0.010191,-0.015015,-0.020506,0.033523,-0.012331,-0.025555,-0.002027,0.006536,0.001751,0.000749,0.004822,0.001725,0.011327,-0.00491
Irish:Irish24,0.12862,0.149283,0.056191,0.046835,0.032621,0.0251,0.00752,0.011769,0.000205,-0.00656,-0.017376,-0.002248,-0.013825,-0.009496,0.027144,-0.000133,-0.018906,0.006461,-0.002765,-0.003252,0.007237,0.002226,-0.002588,0.014098,0.007065
Irish:Irish25,0.138864,0.141159,0.061094,0.04845,0.042162,0.018686,0.00282,0.002077,0.001023,0.009112,-0.000325,0.005395,-0.01442,-0.007156,0.029587,0.002121,-0.013821,-0.0019,-0.004022,-0.01013,0.013227,0.00779,0.001725,0.019762,0.007784
Irish:Irish26,0.126344,0.119832,0.056191,0.052003,0.042469,0.020917,0.0047,0.007846,-0.003886,0.005649,-0.005196,0.004496,-0.012636,-0.023396,0.02443,0.01074,0.00678,0.004434,0.007039,-0.002751,0.002496,0.00272,-0.005053,0.014098,-0.001317
Irish:Irish27,0.130897,0.137096,0.062225,0.047158,0.030159,0.024263,0.000235,0.003461,0.00409,0.007289,-0.005034,0.003447,-0.003419,-0.019405,0.023072,-0.001193,-0.029597,0.000253,0.000126,-0.01038,0.001872,0.001484,0.003821,0.011568,0.007185
Irish:Irish28,0.126344,0.140143,0.057322,0.043928,0.033237,0.008925,0.00799,0.005769,-0.000409,0.004738,-0.011692,0.003297,-0.013528,-0.010459,0.021172,0.001193,-0.026989,0.005321,0.005656,0.002126,0.004991,-0.005812,-0.008874,0.004217,0.000479
Irish:Irish29,0.135449,0.131003,0.051666,0.046512,0.039392,0.014781,0.009635,0.003461,0.005727,0.006378,-0.002111,0.007194,-0.013231,-0.013487,0.016829,-0.005967,0.002738,0.004687,0.003017,0.006253,0.009358,-0.001113,0.007888,0.011929,0.001197
Irish:Irish3,0.134311,0.137096,0.065619,0.046189,0.048317,0.01506,0.007285,-0.005077,-0.008795,0.001093,-0.006333,-0.002098,-0.012933,-0.010597,0.019951,0.00769,-0.019558,0.007981,-0.005656,0.01013,0.004492,0.00136,-0.002218,0.015183,0.000599
Irish:Irish30,0.126344,0.142174,0.057322,0.058786,0.033545,0.024542,0.004935,0.004384,0.003477,0.005285,-0.003735,0.004646,-0.018731,-0.015414,0.015065,0.019491,-0.000782,-0.00076,-0.002137,0.007629,0.011105,-0.002102,0.007025,0.02181,-0.000718
Irish:Irish31,0.135449,0.140143,0.060716,0.046835,0.038161,0.006972,-0.004465,0.001385,-0.012476,0.000911,-0.004872,0.01094,-0.021853,-0.003165,0.024701,0.005436,-0.000261,-0.002407,0.00352,0.016383,0.008111,0.011005,-0.011339,0.018316,0
Irish:Irish32,0.132035,0.144205,0.053174,0.044897,0.0397,0.011713,0.00611,0.003923,-0.000614,0.011481,-0.008119,0.009891,-0.012339,-0.009221,0.023344,0.009281,-0.013951,0.002534,0.001508,0.007754,-0.001996,-0.002102,0.00493,0.008073,-0.007185
Irish:Irish33,0.133173,0.135065,0.059585,0.044897,0.031698,0.023985,0.007285,0.014076,0.00409,0.007654,-0.005521,0.01109,-0.00773,-0.012799,0.027008,0.016441,-0.013299,0.004434,0.007165,-0.002126,0.011355,-0.007666,-0.001725,0.012893,-0.002634
Irish:Irish34,0.134311,0.129988,0.061094,0.046189,0.040007,0.027052,0.00235,0.009,0.004909,0.010387,-0.010068,0.007493,-0.013825,-0.015964,0.026465,0.001989,-0.021253,0.007855,0.008547,-0.003126,-0.001996,0.010016,-0.009367,0.013978,-0.000958
Irish:Irish35,0.132035,0.135065,0.059585,0.059109,0.036007,0.029562,0.001175,-0.01223,-0.012067,0.00656,-0.00065,0.002997,-0.015312,-0.01101,0.02538,0.006895,-0.012126,0.001647,-0.001131,0.003502,0.005366,0.004451,0.007395,0.009158,0.008742
Irish:Irish36,0.140002,0.13405,0.070899,0.038114,0.036314,0.030678,0.004935,0.001385,0.017794,0.008018,-0.002273,0.004646,-0.00669,-0.011147,0.019544,0.012066,-0.001434,-0.006841,-0.002263,0.003126,-0.001996,0.002597,-0.010969,0.018316,0.00455
Irish:Irish37,0.132035,0.129988,0.063733,0.047804,0.028621,0.020359,0.01034,0.003461,0.003068,-0.001822,-0.00406,0.008093,-0.015461,-0.011423,0.027823,0.001458,-0.016168,0.00076,0.009176,-0.006128,0.007237,0.008408,0.003944,0.01446,0.004071
Irish:Irish38,0.134311,0.133034,0.067882,0.045866,0.029236,0.011992,0.0047,0.011538,0.004909,-0.000547,-0.010068,0.008692,-0.01442,-0.019818,0.016286,0.016839,0.017993,-0.008995,0.002137,0.005753,-0.002995,-0.00136,0.003574,0.023256,-0.002395
Irish:Irish39,0.132035,0.132019,0.065619,0.04522,0.040007,0.015897,0.001175,0.00923,0.004909,0.006743,-0.004384,0.003297,-0.014123,-0.017478,0.028637,0.014187,-0.012778,0.005448,-0.002011,-0.001751,0.00549,0.005935,-0.005176,0.001446,0.004311
Irish:Irish4,0.142279,0.127957,0.062225,0.056525,0.039084,0.021196,0.00423,0.01523,0.005522,-0.002551,-0.018512,0.015436,-0.023488,-0.012661,0.020765,-0.004906,-0.020861,-0.004307,0.005154,-0.006003,0.007612,0.002597,-0.008381,0.014701,-0.001557
Irish:Irish40,0.130897,0.125926,0.055437,0.059755,0.033545,0.025937,-0.004465,-0.000923,0.001227,0.000364,-0.001461,0.01169,-0.019475,-0.021194,0.029587,0.00769,-0.002217,0.003294,0.002765,0.01013,0.000374,-0.006059,0.007518,0.012652,-0.000958
Irish:Irish41,0.137726,0.138112,0.062225,0.042636,0.029236,0.019801,0.002585,0.004615,0.009204,0.001458,-0.004222,-0.000749,-0.017393,-0.01734,0.025244,0.008353,-0.017211,0.008995,0.000377,-0.002626,0.004617,0.007296,-0.007025,0.008796,0.004431
Irish:Irish42,0.127482,0.135065,0.063733,0.047804,0.033852,0.025937,0.00799,0.007384,0.006136,0.003462,-0.00341,0.004946,-0.017691,-0.017478,0.027008,-0.008221,-0.021122,-0.005701,0.003268,0.007504,-0.000125,0.007543,-0.002588,0.01928,-0.003592
Irish:Irish43,0.138864,0.129988,0.065996,0.050065,0.046162,0.022032,0.00329,0.008769,0.004295,0.009476,-0.010555,0.014837,-0.019177,-0.023809,0.024701,0.01843,0.000391,-0.001774,-0.000251,0.006628,0.003119,0.000618,-0.002342,0.019762,0
Irish:Irish44,0.136588,0.132019,0.060716,0.049096,0.038776,0.01757,0.0047,0.008077,0.001023,0.001458,-0.011205,0.001199,-0.013677,-0.010459,0.027687,0.003713,-0.004042,0.005194,-0.001257,0.003001,0.008859,-0.001484,0.004314,0.011688,-0.007903
Irish:Irish45,0.12862,0.137096,0.05506,0.052972,0.042777,0.007251,0.003525,0.003692,0.003681,0.005832,-0.002273,3e-04,-0.012933,-0.009634,0.017236,-0.002917,-0.022817,0.006208,0.000377,0,-0.008235,-0.001113,-0.008258,0.014098,0.003233
Irish:Irish46,0.134311,0.131003,0.059585,0.041667,0.04924,0.021475,-0.003055,0.000923,0.00634,0.005103,-0.00682,0.006294,-0.015907,-0.011836,0.021308,0.007027,0.001565,0.00038,0.003142,0.00988,-0.003369,0.001113,0.008874,0.011447,-0.004191
Irish:Irish47,0.133173,0.132019,0.064488,0.047481,0.0397,0.012829,0.00329,0.000692,-0.004909,-0.003827,-0.004384,0.002698,-0.019326,-0.023533,0.020629,0.012596,-0.015516,-0.006334,0.009679,0.005878,0.006489,0.000371,0.001479,0.018918,-0.006586
Irish:Irish48,0.130897,0.129988,0.05506,0.042959,0.030775,0.014223,0.0047,-0.006692,0.004295,-0.00492,-0.002111,0.008842,-0.015461,-0.017616,0.025651,0.002254,0.001173,0.002787,0.001885,-0.003752,0.005116,0.00915,-0.004807,0.011688,-0.003712
Irish:Irish49,0.124067,0.137096,0.055814,0.051357,0.034468,0.015897,-0.0047,0.006,0.012885,0.006743,-0.01153,0.003147,-0.013974,-0.01734,0.02823,-0.007425,-0.028163,0.004561,0.000377,0.009254,0.005989,-0.002968,-0.001972,0.01217,0.006347
Irish:Irish5,0.142279,0.140143,0.055814,0.055879,0.037238,0.020638,-0.00846,-0.000231,0.011249,-0.004556,-0.011854,3e-04,-0.006838,-0.019267,0.030401,0.012861,-0.011604,-0.000253,0.004274,0.009004,0.015722,0.009027,0.000616,0.020967,0.003353
Irish:Irish50,0.136588,0.139128,0.063733,0.049096,0.037545,0.019243,0.00423,0,0.003681,0.003462,-0.012829,0.000749,-0.010109,-0.009634,0.023072,0.007292,-0.007953,0.003041,0.000377,0.002751,0.000374,0.004204,-0.002835,0.022172,0.004431
Irish:Irish51,0.136588,0.14319,0.062979,0.044574,0.040931,0.021196,0.00235,0.001385,0.00859,0.002187,-0.011367,0.005845,-0.013974,-0.011836,0.023751,0.001591,-0.009779,0.006334,-0.00352,0.003001,0.013476,0.007666,-0.003081,0.011206,0.001197
Irish:Irish52,0.132035,0.126941,0.056945,0.052326,0.0437,0.021196,0.013161,0.011307,0.003886,-0.000182,-0.000162,0.002997,-0.011447,-0.018029,0.035966,0.010342,-0.014473,0.003294,-0.003897,5e-04,0.003868,0.001607,0.002218,0.013255,-0.001197
Irish:Irish53,0.143417,0.133034,0.062225,0.04845,0.036622,0.022032,0.001645,0.003923,-0.002454,-0.000729,-0.006658,0.006294,-0.009068,-0.018441,0.028094,0.014054,-0.007693,0.0019,-0.008673,-0.003252,0.005366,-0.001731,0.000123,0.008555,0.001317
Irish:Irish54,0.136588,0.125926,0.062225,0.057817,0.041854,0.013387,0.000235,0.000692,0.00634,0.002005,-0.009581,0.003747,-0.018434,-0.016239,0.026601,0.01538,-0.008345,-0.00114,-0.000377,0.002876,0.009608,0.001484,0.001725,0.008676,0.003712
Irish:Irish55,0.130897,0.14319,0.055814,0.04199,0.040623,0.022032,-0.000235,0.005538,0.003477,-0.002551,-0.004547,0.002847,-0.006095,-0.014038,0.020087,0.008088,-0.010952,0.003674,0.006411,0.013506,0.004118,0.002102,-0.001232,0.017593,0.001557
Irish:Irish56,0.136588,0.132019,0.063733,0.050065,0.045239,0.024542,-0.004465,0.004384,-0.000614,0.00656,-0.008931,0.010641,-0.012339,-0.008395,0.02918,0.003713,-0.015907,-0.004687,-0.00264,0.002876,0.003244,-0.00136,-0.001356,0.00976,-0.01425
Irish:Irish57,0.135449,0.129988,0.057699,0.048127,0.041238,0.016176,0.003055,0.006692,0.003681,-0.000547,-0.003897,0.006744,-0.013379,-0.012937,0.028501,-0.002387,-0.007693,0.003421,-0.001006,-0.000375,0.006863,0.000124,-0.002958,0.013496,0.013053
Irish:Irish58,0.129758,0.131003,0.07203,0.045866,0.038469,0.011156,0.00799,0.007154,0.001227,0.004738,-0.011854,0.010041,-0.019029,-0.002064,0.02348,-0.00053,-0.022426,-0.000507,0.003142,-0.003252,0.001248,0.004328,0.000123,0.01205,-0.000958
Irish:Irish59,0.138864,0.142174,0.062602,0.048127,0.044624,0.012271,-0.00094,0.000923,0.012067,0.000182,-0.006658,0.000899,-0.007582,-0.010046,0.019815,0.001856,-0.019427,0.004054,0.006913,0.004002,0.008735,0.000247,0.003821,0.016147,0.008622
Irish:Irish60,0.130897,0.139128,0.061848,0.040052,0.034776,0.019243,0.00235,0.000231,-0.003068,0.001822,-0.008769,0.003597,-0.009217,-0.011285,0.026058,0.007823,-0.007562,0.001647,0.001257,0.005753,0.007861,0.007914,0.005793,0.019882,-0.010658
Irish:Irish61,0.140002,0.139128,0.06675,0.048127,0.037853,0.013387,-0.001175,0.010846,-0.000409,0.002734,-0.005521,-0.001049,-0.00892,-0.01445,0.029723,0.005569,-0.006258,0.000507,-0.000503,-0.001626,0.000374,-0.004822,0.001109,0.024341,0.002634
Irish:Irish62,0.134311,0.136081,0.058454,0.049419,0.038161,0.018128,-0.00094,0.008307,-0.001636,0.004191,-0.00747,0.007493,-0.015312,-0.021744,0.031894,0.013657,0.007432,-0.006714,0.00817,0.004877,0.011854,0.006925,-0.000863,0.01928,0.002275
Irish:Irish63,0.138864,0.13405,0.062225,0.052972,0.045547,0.012829,0.004935,0.013615,0.008181,0.010934,-0.008444,0.009142,-0.021556,-0.015551,0.027958,0.00411,-0.019297,0.001647,-0.001131,-0.003377,-0.000873,-0.002597,0.000739,0.015785,-0.000479
Irish:Irish64,0.130897,0.136081,0.061848,0.053295,0.028928,0.02008,0.000235,0.009461,0.004295,0.003827,-0.000325,0.007493,-0.012785,-0.009909,0.022937,0.002519,-0.013299,0.00114,-0.006662,0.001626,-0.001123,-0.006306,-0.004683,0.021328,-0.003113
Irish:Irish65,0.137726,0.14319,0.057322,0.04845,0.044316,0.021196,0.001645,0.006923,0.003068,0.005832,-0.001624,0.004946,-0.015461,-0.020506,0.015879,0.009414,-0.012126,0.003041,0.002011,0.006503,0.00025,-0.004081,-0.002465,0.018918,0.005508
Irish:Irish7,0.125205,0.136081,0.064488,0.049742,0.03139,0.018686,-0.00376,-0.000231,0.004704,-0.005649,-0.017213,0.011839,-0.002081,-0.024359,0.02918,-0.007027,-0.021383,-0.005194,-0.004148,0.004252,0.010731,-0.005193,0.005423,0.013496,0.002754
Irish:Irish8,0.138864,0.144205,0.069767,0.05168,0.041854,0.012271,0.009165,0.009,0.016771,-0.003645,-0.007145,-0.001798,-0.015015,-0.009358,0.026873,0.003315,-0.014733,-0.003927,-0.000503,-0.004002,0.002745,0.005317,0.018117,0.010483,-0.007784
Irish:Irish9,0.140002,0.127957,0.056568,0.049419,0.043085,0.01757,0.013866,0.007846,-0.003272,-0.000729,-0.001461,0.014087,-0.030029,-0.007019,0.019408,0.000928,-0.008866,0.003801,0.002137,0.003126,0.001373,-0.00779,-0.007765,0.011206,-0.007424
Scottish:Scottish1,0.132035,0.127957,0.064488,0.055233,0.037545,0.013666,0.005405,0.008077,0.003681,0,-0.003085,0.008542,-0.007136,-0.013487,0.032709,-0.003845,-0.020731,-0.000633,0.002263,-0.003001,0.004866,0.002102,-0.007518,0.007832,-0.006586
Scottish:Scottish10,0.12862,0.132019,0.061471,0.04522,0.0437,0.021753,0.00423,0.003692,0.007158,0.008565,-0.005521,0.003447,-0.01115,-0.013349,0.017508,0.000663,-0.007041,0.013682,0.006285,-0.006128,0.009234,0.006801,-0.001356,0.011809,-0.005029
Scottish:Scottish11,0.134311,0.136081,0.062979,0.044574,0.03693,0.011713,0.00846,0.005769,0,0.009841,-0.002273,0.001948,-0.01115,-0.014175,0.014386,-0.000796,-0.019949,0.006461,0.006411,-0.002001,-0.004367,0.005193,0.007025,0.015665,0.000479
Scottish:Scottish12,0.135449,0.127957,0.057322,0.054587,0.038161,0.013945,0.004465,0.008307,0.00634,-0.000911,0.002598,0.005095,-0.007284,-0.013349,0.024294,0.008486,-0.013299,-0.005448,-0.005656,0.002376,0.010107,0.001731,0.001725,0.011086,-0.006466
Scottish:Scottish13,0.129758,0.127957,0.063356,0.044574,0.042162,0.016455,0.0047,0.002769,0.00225,0.003645,-0.001624,-0.003297,-0.002081,-0.020919,0.024158,0.012729,-0.00326,0.000127,0.002765,0.001751,-0.00025,0.00643,-0.001232,0.013496,-0.000958
Scottish:Scottish14,0.129758,0.137096,0.056568,0.044251,0.032314,0.017012,-0.00188,0.008538,-0.002045,0.004738,-0.009906,0.007943,-0.011893,-0.015001,0.026194,-0.008221,-0.015646,-0.001014,-0.004148,-0.005503,0.006364,0.001607,0.005669,0.007471,0.000958
Scottish:Scottish15,0.130897,0.140143,0.060339,0.055233,0.040623,0.017291,-0.001645,0.005538,0.0045,-0.000911,-0.012342,0.001649,-0.012487,-0.014588,0.026194,0.008884,-0.005085,0.000507,0.004274,-0.00025,0.012977,0.013107,-0.006655,0.022413,-0.006347
Scottish:Scottish16,0.130897,0.129988,0.064865,0.053941,0.038776,0.025658,0.00893,0.002769,0.008795,-0.005467,-0.004222,0.006594,-0.017245,-0.012799,0.026194,-0.000398,-0.003651,0.012922,0.009302,-0.002251,0.004866,0.001607,-0.000986,0.014821,0.0097
Scottish:Scottish17,0.130897,0.131003,0.057322,0.048773,0.0437,0.014781,0.010105,0.006,0.004704,0.002369,-0.008282,-0.000749,-0.011893,-0.0139,0.019951,0.004243,-0.008996,0.003801,0.001885,0.008004,0.000873,-0.001731,0.003204,0.005904,0.010418
Scottish:Scottish18,0.135449,0.142174,0.064865,0.052972,0.042777,0.01255,-0.00376,-0.000462,-0.0045,-0.005285,-0.004872,0.005845,-0.01115,-0.014588,0.028908,-0.004243,-0.010952,0.002027,0.005405,0.006253,0.006613,0.004575,0.002588,0.014942,-0.005748
Scottish:Scottish19,0.133173,0.132019,0.057699,0.052649,0.041546,0.012271,0.000235,0.005077,-0.001636,0.004191,-0.009581,0.001349,-0.011447,-0.011973,0.024022,-0.003978,-0.022687,0.006208,0.003897,-0.003377,0.004742,0.006554,-0.00493,0.012411,-0.007305
Scottish:Scottish2,0.133173,0.140143,0.061094,0.046512,0.028928,0.017849,0.00517,0.001615,0.008181,0.008018,-0.013641,0.009591,-0.013825,-0.006881,0.024294,0.003182,-0.012778,0.010515,0.005908,-0.002376,0.009234,0.009645,-0.001725,0.015424,-0.000239
Scottish:Scottish20,0.130897,0.147252,0.064865,0.050065,0.048624,0.015897,0.000705,0.010846,0.004295,0.003098,-0.001137,0.002997,-0.019177,-0.003853,0.017915,0.008884,-0.011995,0.010135,0.009679,0.001751,0.003119,0.003957,0.007025,0.016147,0.00012
Scottish:Scottish21,0.129758,0.133034,0.060716,0.045866,0.041854,0.013666,0.0047,0.001615,0.014317,-0.000364,-0.002923,0.001499,-0.011596,-0.004404,0.025923,0.001591,-0.025295,0.000253,0.007416,0.008629,0.003119,0.008037,-0.006779,0.010845,0.002155
Scottish:Scottish22,0.129758,0.131003,0.063356,0.044897,0.040315,0.024542,0.006815,0.004846,-0.001432,0.007289,-0.006171,0.003297,-0.013528,-0.007844,0.03013,-0.001856,-0.016168,0.000127,-0.000754,-0.005127,0.005116,0.001237,-0.004437,0.01446,0.000718
Scottish:Scottish23,0.127482,0.132019,0.053551,0.036176,0.037545,0.012271,-0.003055,0.006692,0.001227,0.001822,-0.008119,0.010641,-0.014271,-0.01101,0.014251,-0.003182,-0.019036,-0.003167,-0.005405,-0.002251,-0.001497,0.005193,-0.005176,0.005061,-0.00491
Scottish:Scottish24,0.12862,0.132019,0.067505,0.042636,0.03139,0.014223,0.00329,0.009461,0.005113,0.000729,-0.002598,0.007943,-0.014123,-0.016377,0.020901,0.001326,-0.008866,-0.00152,0.001508,-0.001126,0.001747,0.002597,-0.004314,0.012652,-0.000599
Scottish:Scottish25,0.126344,0.135065,0.059208,0.039729,0.037853,0.017849,0.014336,0.002308,-0.001636,0.007654,-0.002111,0.01124,-0.010704,-0.008945,0.027008,0.004906,-0.013299,0.001394,0.003645,0.007879,0.001123,0.004822,-0.003328,0.002771,0.006466
Scottish:Scottish26,0.127482,0.133034,0.068259,0.049419,0.036622,0.026495,0.00094,0.004154,0.008795,-0.001822,-0.003248,0.01169,-0.016353,-0.01679,0.023887,-0.003447,-0.017341,0.007728,0.002765,-0.004252,0.008485,0.005441,0.00037,0.012773,-0.000479
Scottish:Scottish27,0.12862,0.133034,0.060339,0.048127,0.038776,0.018407,0.001175,0.006461,-0.000205,0.002734,-0.004222,0.010491,-0.00892,-0.015001,0.026601,0.010607,-0.007432,0.002787,0.000251,0.005002,-0.001996,0.001978,0.003081,0.02169,0.00012
Scottish:Scottish28,0.137726,0.14319,0.070522,0.047158,0.028621,0.018407,0.0047,0.006923,-0.000205,-0.005467,-0.000812,0.002548,-0.006244,-0.014175,0.012215,-0.00053,-0.018775,-0.0019,-0.001257,0.001251,0.004617,-0.001855,0.003081,0.026028,0.007305
Scottish:Scottish3,0.136588,0.126941,0.075047,0.048773,0.040315,0.028168,0.003995,0.004846,0.006954,0.006925,-0.000325,0.008842,-0.016204,-0.009496,0.016286,0.014187,0.006389,-0.0019,0.001885,0.007504,0.007237,0.004699,-0.002588,0.018075,0.005748
Scottish:Scottish4,0.130897,0.126941,0.061471,0.038114,0.033852,0.014502,0.004935,0.003692,-0.002454,0.008383,-0.004384,0.008992,-0.012042,-0.022845,0.02158,0.012729,0.002999,0.001014,0.005531,0.01013,-0.009608,-0.002102,-0.001232,0.021931,-0.008382
Scottish:Scottish5,0.130897,0.141159,0.05506,0.043605,0.036622,0.011713,0.00423,0.000692,0.000205,0.007289,-0.00682,0.002997,-0.008028,-0.004679,0.021715,0.014187,0.000652,0.006208,0.001257,0.003001,0.010107,0.004946,-0.001109,0.013375,-0.008742
Scottish:Scottish6,0.12862,0.129988,0.065619,0.046512,0.0437,0.01757,0.00282,-0.003231,0.003272,-0.001276,-0.015914,0.005095,-0.009217,-0.015827,0.025923,0.007292,-0.00013,-0.002154,-0.007793,0.007504,0.007112,-0.004822,-0.002342,0.016026,-0.002155
Scottish:Scottish7,0.12862,0.132019,0.064111,0.041344,0.047393,0.022032,0.002115,0.006,0.01309,0.008747,-0.015914,-3e-04,-0.00996,-0.009634,0.017779,-0.00053,-0.009648,0.000887,0.007919,0.003126,0.009358,0.000247,-0.002958,0.009399,0.001197
Scottish:Scottish8,0.135449,0.139128,0.060339,0.055879,0.046162,0.017291,0.00517,0.012923,0.005727,-0.001822,-0.002761,0.001499,-0.010704,-0.006744,0.026465,-0.003978,-0.02021,0.006841,0.001383,5e-04,0.001622,0.000989,0.007148,0.008314,0.000359
Scottish:Scottish9,0.138864,0.138112,0.061094,0.040375,0.038161,0.015897,-0.00188,0.009,0.005522,0.006378,-0.006983,0.003897,-0.017245,-0.002615,0.02728,0.008618,-0.012908,0.001774,0.004777,0.003627,0.003369,-0.000371,-0.000616,0.016749,-0.003353
Dutch:Netherlands1,0.125205,0.136081,0.071276,0.048127,0.048317,0.019801,0.004465,-0.003231,0.014726,-0.000547,-0.012179,0.01109,-0.005352,-0.012524,0.024294,0.017502,0,0.00152,0.007416,0.016633,0.007362,-0.001731,0.013434,0.021449,-0.006466
Dutch:Netherlands10,0.124067,0.136081,0.067127,0.037791,0.040315,0.02008,0.012221,0.003923,0.00225,-0.00164,0.001461,0.006594,0.003865,-0.01156,0.020629,0.006497,-0.015646,-0.003927,0.006788,-0.003502,0.011355,0.012613,0.004314,0.002892,0.000838
Dutch:Netherlands11,0.12862,0.12491,0.059585,0.050065,0.046778,0.03263,0.001175,0.008538,-0.00225,-0.003098,-0.013641,0.001948,-0.009514,-0.007294,0.023344,0.001326,-0.009388,-0.007981,0.003897,0.006753,0.002246,-0.001484,-0.008134,0.011568,0.001078
Dutch:Netherlands12,0.138864,0.140143,0.063733,0.049096,0.040931,0.022311,0.00235,-0.000462,0.004704,-0.001458,0.003085,-0.004646,-0.01219,-0.007569,0.012893,0.004641,-0.005607,-0.011529,0.006536,-0.003377,0.004866,0.001484,0.005916,0.029161,-0.004071
Dutch:Netherlands13,0.121791,0.126941,0.061471,0.048127,0.035391,0.01757,0.0094,0.010846,-0.003477,-0.013485,-0.003897,0.004046,-0.002527,-0.022845,0.029858,0.014452,0.012778,-0.004307,-0.001383,0.008254,0.01123,-0.003091,-0.017501,0.022895,0.002395
Dutch:Netherlands14,0.135449,0.128972,0.065996,0.04845,0.044008,0.015618,0.00423,0.008307,-0.005522,0.003827,-0.003897,0.004496,-0.009217,-0.007844,0.010043,-0.003447,-0.015385,0.00228,0.006536,0.008504,0.008859,0.010387,0.004807,0.011447,-0.013172
Dutch:Netherlands15,0.126344,0.127957,0.057699,0.043605,0.050471,0.019243,-0.004465,0.018461,0.006136,-0.003827,-0.008444,-0.01079,0.005352,-0.015276,0.005429,0.008751,0.005476,-0.006081,-0.005405,0.015883,0.013975,0.002473,-0.004067,0.011809,-0.000599
Dutch:Netherlands16,0.127482,0.13405,0.050534,0.052003,0.032621,0.011992,0.0047,0.009923,0.001432,0.009659,-0.002111,-0.000599,-0.009663,-0.006606,0.015201,0.012729,0.00352,0.011275,0.001131,0.012756,0.015847,0.008285,-0.00419,0.024823,-0.002036
Dutch:Netherlands17,0.130897,0.13405,0.050157,0.056848,0.035699,0.016455,0.003995,0.006692,0.00409,-0.008383,-0.004384,-0.000599,-0.017393,-0.013349,0.02158,0.022408,0.003781,0.011149,0.015084,0.021385,0.006738,0.006059,0.000246,0.020244,-0.008143
Dutch:Netherlands18,0.143417,0.131003,0.053174,0.029716,0.035699,0.007809,0.00893,0.012461,-0.001636,0.006925,-0.009906,0.003447,-0.009217,-0.002615,0.019951,-0.000398,-0.011213,0.006208,0.001257,-0.002751,0.007861,0.005564,0.011216,0.020123,-0.001557
Dutch:Netherlands19,0.120652,0.139128,0.055814,0.052972,0.039084,0.006693,0.01034,0.023537,0.009817,-0.003462,-0.006658,0.001199,-0.005649,-0.010872,0.02443,-0.003713,-0.022948,0.010515,-0.006913,-0.005253,0.017344,0.008161,0.001479,0.010845,0.00467
Dutch:Netherlands2,0.12862,0.119832,0.07467,0.04522,0.03693,0.018686,0.011281,0.009461,-0.008795,0.000547,0.005359,-0.002098,-0.008771,-0.009634,0.026194,0.004508,-0.008214,0.010135,0.002765,0.002501,0.009358,-0.001484,0.012325,0.009519,0.002874
Dutch:Netherlands20,0.126344,0.131003,0.057322,0.050711,0.040315,0.009482,0.008225,0.004154,-0.001636,-0.009112,-0.007632,0.008842,-0.010406,-0.021469,0.009908,0.009812,-0.017732,-0.010515,0.004022,0.007253,0.01697,-0.008532,-0.010106,0.00976,-0.007065
Dutch:Netherlands21,0.124067,0.126941,0.064111,0.062016,0.040623,0.017012,0.008225,0.007154,0.004704,0.002369,0.00341,0.008093,-0.009514,-0.013212,0.019408,0.01538,-0.007302,0,0.001257,-0.000375,0.011854,0.010016,-0.000986,0.01205,0.003113
Dutch:Netherlands22,0.141141,0.132019,0.050157,0.03876,0.029544,0.021475,0.011751,0.004846,-0.001227,0.008383,-0.005196,0.004646,-0.018434,-0.000138,0.029587,0.0118,-0.000913,-0.000633,-0.002765,0.015007,-0.006364,0.004822,-0.001356,0.019039,-0.005389
Dutch:Netherlands23,0.126344,0.127957,0.062225,0.05491,0.048317,0.011992,0.0047,0.011999,0.016975,-0.002187,-0.007145,0.003597,-0.01115,-0.015276,0.015472,0.007027,-0.014733,0.000127,0.002891,-0.005503,-0.000998,0.010881,-0.005669,0.017713,0.000838
Dutch:Netherlands24,0.130897,0.131003,0.055437,0.037791,0.037853,0.021475,0.009635,0.007846,-0.003272,-0.001822,-0.016888,0.015736,-0.007433,0.010046,0.021444,0.00769,-0.003912,0.014189,0.012067,0.007253,0.005366,-0.004451,0.007025,0.021931,0.000359
Dutch:Netherlands25,0.126344,0.136081,0.05506,0.035853,0.041854,0.001394,0.00987,0.014769,0.009204,0.009294,-0.001786,-0.002098,0.003271,-0.011973,0.018458,0.002387,-0.01017,0.001774,0.005656,0.006503,0.005865,0.010881,-0.006286,0.004097,-0.011855
Dutch:Netherlands26,0.120652,0.132019,0.050911,0.030685,0.047701,0.01506,0.007755,0.015461,0.004704,0.008201,0.002598,0.005695,-0.008474,-0.010184,0.023344,0.000133,-0.014994,0.002914,0.013324,-0.003502,0.014724,0.009521,0.00493,0.012652,0.013771
Dutch:Netherlands27,0.120652,0.114755,0.062979,0.020026,0.037238,-0.002231,0.00658,-0.003461,0.007976,0.008018,0.002761,0.005545,-0.002973,-0.015689,0.013029,-0.000133,-0.00678,-0.006588,0.005154,-0.006753,0.004118,-0.001113,0.003328,0.014219,0.011496
Dutch:Netherlands28,0.129758,0.125926,0.061471,0.043928,0.043393,0.014223,0.00423,0.00923,-0.017998,0.002187,-0.008282,-0.00015,-0.019475,-0.006744,0.003122,0.013789,0.005867,-0.005068,-0.004148,0.005002,0.00574,0.000371,0.018487,0.032655,-0.002036
Dutch:Netherlands29,0.12862,0.136081,0.056945,0.039406,0.032314,0.014223,0.00987,0.021461,0.01084,0.00893,-0.000812,0.001049,-0.021556,-0.003303,0.002307,0.012729,0.005867,-0.011529,0.004651,0.015257,0.005989,0.003462,-0.000863,0.012893,-0.00467
Dutch:Netherlands3,0.121791,0.14319,0.066373,0.049742,0.039392,0.008367,0.00141,0.004615,0.013703,-0.009476,-0.004222,0.011989,-0.014271,-0.011973,0.020358,0.000796,-0.019818,-0.014316,0.004651,-0.007754,0.012353,0.009892,-0.006779,0.016147,0.00491
Dutch:Netherlands30,0.111547,0.13405,0.054682,0.033592,0.044316,0.005299,-0.002585,-0.001385,0.008795,0.002916,0.001299,-0.005245,-0.005798,-0.002064,0.007736,0.014717,-0.004955,0.011149,0.008296,0.002501,0.003494,-0.005935,0.002958,0.007953,-0.008981
Dutch:Netherlands31,0.112685,0.14319,0.052043,0.041344,0.037853,0.020917,0.013396,-0.004154,0.006749,0.001276,-0.015914,0.01139,-0.012785,-0.003441,0.011943,-0.001724,-0.001825,0.008742,0.007668,-0.003377,0.000499,0.004822,-0.000246,0.018195,-0.007664
Dutch:Netherlands32,0.126344,0.142174,0.065242,0.044251,0.048009,0.009482,0.009165,0.018461,0.011044,0.019317,-0.008931,0.020831,-0.011893,-0.005092,0.017236,0.009016,0.001565,0.003547,-0.004651,0.005503,-0.005615,-0.00272,-0.001479,0.01687,-0.00455
Dutch:Netherlands33,0.119514,0.132019,0.0445,0.041344,0.040007,0.024263,0.00987,0.003923,0.005318,0.005103,-0.001461,-0.001049,0.003717,-0.001239,0.006786,0.003182,-0.002217,-0.006081,0.00729,0.005127,-0.001872,0.001978,-0.0053,0.015906,-0.002994
Dutch:Netherlands34,0.124067,0.121864,0.058454,0.028101,0.044931,0.007809,0.00329,0.015461,0.011658,-0.002551,-0.011854,0.014237,-0.002081,-0.012248,0.019951,0.005569,-0.01695,0.001647,0.003268,-0.005253,0.003743,0.005812,0.000246,0.027474,0.002155
Dutch:Netherlands35,0.118376,0.142174,0.062602,0.037791,0.03416,0.017849,0.012221,0.006231,-0.001432,0.010205,-0.014453,-0.008243,-0.013379,0.002202,0.020087,0.006099,-0.011735,0.000253,-0.00264,-0.006503,-0.014225,0.000124,-0.008997,0.009881,0.006347
Dutch:Netherlands36,0.12862,0.139128,0.065619,0.044574,0.033237,0.023148,0.00423,0.019615,0.012271,0.003462,-0.013316,0.016935,-0.015609,-0.009083,0.020087,-0.003978,-0.007562,0.00152,0.005656,0.011756,0.005615,0.003586,-0.003821,0.018918,-0.006826
Dutch:Netherlands37,0.118376,0.141159,0.06939,0.048127,0.050163,0.028168,0.010575,0.016845,-0.01309,0.008383,-0.007957,0.002698,0.005203,-0.018029,0.027416,-0.005171,-0.011474,0.004687,0.010307,0.013131,0.000624,0.012736,-0.000863,0.004579,0.006586
Dutch:Netherlands38,0.119514,0.137096,0.066373,0.05168,0.049855,0.01757,0.008695,-0.003923,0.001023,0.002734,-0.014777,0.002548,-0.022894,-0.009496,0.003664,-0.002652,-0.008475,0.001267,-0.002137,0.001,0.007612,-0.006059,0.009613,0.016388,-0.008622
Dutch:Netherlands39,0.125205,0.132019,0.073539,0.060401,0.035391,0.020359,-0.01034,0.011076,-0.005931,-0.000911,-0.020461,0.015286,-0.0055,-0.011285,0.017644,-0.003182,-0.009909,-0.002407,-0.005908,-0.005253,-0.00025,0.004204,0.001356,0.02892,-0.001437
Dutch:Netherlands4,0.122929,0.137096,0.054305,0.047158,0.028313,0.028726,0.00329,0.010615,0.003068,0.001822,-0.005196,0.001049,-0.022299,-0.011698,0.013708,-0.002784,-0.011474,0.004434,0.000628,-0.012631,-0.006239,0.007172,-0.001602,0.0194,0.000958
Dutch:Netherlands40,0.122929,0.131003,0.068259,0.052003,0.054164,0.016176,0.00705,0.012923,0.002863,0.003462,-0.009419,0.012289,-0.002676,-0.013487,0.026465,0.006629,-0.012386,0.016976,0.003897,-0.004127,0.003369,0.016322,-0.005176,0.00976,-0.00467
Dutch:Netherlands41,0.133173,0.122879,0.054305,0.049419,0.051394,0.018407,0.011986,0.007384,-0.010226,-0.007472,-0.001786,-0.001798,-0.010852,-0.002752,0.02253,0.008884,0.001434,0.003041,0.00729,-0.009755,-0.010107,0.001978,0.002342,0.012532,0.004311
Dutch:Netherlands42,0.134311,0.128972,0.052043,0.052326,0.044624,0.023427,0.01034,0.010615,0.005318,-0.003827,-0.009256,0.021581,-0.017691,-0.004129,0.015472,0.000928,-0.016298,0.002407,0.005028,0.002876,0.012852,0.002102,0.005176,0.015062,-0.000239
Dutch:Netherlands43,0.126344,0.123895,0.059962,0.042636,0.028005,0.004462,0.003055,0.013615,0.00634,0.011481,0.005034,0.007793,-0.019772,-0.007844,0.019951,0.008618,-0.014212,0.000507,-0.001131,0.002376,0.006239,0.009892,0.005793,0.013134,0.007065
Dutch:Netherlands44,0.127482,0.132019,0.058831,0.046835,0.036007,0.008925,0.00235,0.004615,0.000818,-0.006925,0.009419,0.001199,-0.004906,-0.011698,0.025244,0.001061,-0.001043,0.001774,0.005028,0.005002,0.002371,0.008285,-0.005669,0.02169,0.007544
Dutch:Netherlands45,0.121791,0.129988,0.067127,0.046835,0.049548,0.03514,0.014336,0.000231,0.013703,0.002916,0.000162,-0.000599,-0.010704,-0.01679,0.017236,0.000663,-0.010952,-0.000507,0.013827,0.003502,0.003244,0.004081,-0.003328,0.0194,0.000359
Dutch:Netherlands46,0.126344,0.125926,0.06675,0.068476,0.031083,0.017291,0.00752,0.017538,0.009204,0.015308,-0.00682,0.013788,-0.001338,-0.007707,0.016965,0.005304,-0.004694,0.0019,0.013952,-0.005127,0.003244,0.010016,-0.003697,0.021931,-0.001078
Dutch:Netherlands47,0.125205,0.119832,0.068259,0.058463,0.046162,0.014502,0.002115,0.004846,0.005318,0.007289,-0.009094,-0.005245,-0.01115,-0.015414,0.014929,0.006364,-0.007302,0.011275,0.013575,0.003752,0.008735,0.00507,-0.007148,0.010001,-0.00012
Dutch:Netherlands48,0.119514,0.123895,0.059208,0.057171,0.040931,0.017012,0.012456,-0.009,-0.001023,-0.000547,-0.011692,0.005995,-0.0055,-0.004954,0.017644,-0.000265,-0.010431,0.009122,0.004022,0.007253,0.008859,0.005441,0.008997,0.013616,-0.000359
Dutch:Netherlands49,0.127482,0.132019,0.055814,0.057494,0.037545,0.023148,0.015276,0.017076,0.0045,-0.007107,-0.013153,0.007793,-0.014569,-0.001514,0.015744,0.002387,-0.011604,0.007981,0.00352,-0.007754,-0.000499,-0.003957,-0.003697,0.016508,-0.008023
Dutch:Netherlands5,0.119514,0.117801,0.067882,0.047481,0.03416,0.024821,-0.003055,0.01523,0.009817,0.001458,-0.008119,0.008243,-0.004906,-0.00055,0.015472,-0.003845,-0.01369,0.000633,0.012067,-0.007253,0.008235,0.010758,0.007765,0.00494,-0.001078
Dutch:Netherlands50,0.127482,0.129988,0.064111,0.02584,0.042162,0.011992,0.001645,0.006,0.001841,-0.011663,-0.00747,-0.002698,-0.005352,-0.007982,0.031351,0.002917,-0.001565,0.00076,0.001634,0.005002,0.019341,-0.003339,-0.0053,0.012291,0.008263
Dutch:Netherlands51,0.122929,0.128972,0.078064,0.054264,0.048009,0.01757,0.007285,0.007384,0.003681,0.007289,-0.012991,0.008992,-0.005203,-0.003991,0.017101,0.005171,-0.018515,0.001014,0.002514,-0.004127,0.007861,-0.007666,0.010846,0.024461,-0.003353
Dutch:Netherlands52,0.136588,0.133034,0.055814,0.031331,0.051086,0.017012,0.001645,0.008307,0.003477,0.004738,-0.001949,-0.006894,-0.001041,-0.011285,0.013572,0.012066,-0.01004,0.008361,0.008673,0.003877,-0.000749,0.018672,-0.007888,0.020123,0.008263
Dutch:Netherlands53,0.122929,0.133034,0.057322,0.046512,0.040315,0.004741,0.00846,0.013846,-0.001636,-0.01549,-0.006333,0.002548,-0.016947,-0.017065,0.015608,0.006364,-0.007693,-0.001014,0.005908,-0.001626,0.002995,0.010387,-0.002588,0.010242,-0.002994
Dutch:Netherlands54,0.134311,0.129988,0.06675,0.039729,0.034776,0.015618,0.012691,-0.006923,0.004295,-0.012939,-0.011692,0.003297,-0.008622,0.003303,0.019272,-0.006629,-0.020731,-0.003167,0.00993,0.010755,-0.00574,-0.003339,0.008381,0.021208,0.002754
Dutch:Netherlands55,0.136588,0.120848,0.048649,0.040698,0.040931,0.02008,0.0094,-0.001385,-0.002659,0.007836,-0.003573,0.000599,-0.002973,-0.024497,0.013843,0.010342,-0.017211,0.006714,0.004651,0.001376,-0.007487,0.004328,-0.006162,0.010604,0.00455
Dutch:Netherlands56,0.133173,0.140143,0.050534,0.050711,0.046162,0.019801,0.004935,0.000692,0.007567,-0.004738,-0.009256,-3e-04,0.004906,-0.000963,0.009229,0.010342,-0.009127,0.001014,0.007793,0.012381,0.010107,0.001237,-0.006162,0.017713,0.001317
Dutch:Netherlands57,0.124067,0.125926,0.062225,0.04522,0.035083,0.01255,-0.002585,0.010615,0.005931,0.000911,-0.004872,0.002847,-0.006392,-0.009496,0.019951,0.018695,-0.001043,0.004687,0.016844,-0.010255,0.000374,-0.004946,0.002588,0.020726,0.003832
Dutch:Netherlands58,0.117238,0.137096,0.081081,0.049742,0.043085,0.01506,0.00329,0.014769,0.010635,0.004009,-0.005359,0.001948,-0.003122,-0.003165,0.021851,-0.007027,-0.024121,-0.0019,-0.001006,0.014257,0.005615,-0.004822,0.005669,0.012773,-0.010179
Dutch:Netherlands59,0.140002,0.141159,0.057322,0.041667,0.035391,0.031236,0.005875,0.009692,0.003681,-0.002916,-0.018837,0.01094,-0.000892,-0.001376,0.012079,0.007955,-0.025816,0.005574,0.002765,0.001626,0.011605,-0.010634,-0.000863,0.027956,0.011496
Dutch:Netherlands6,0.124067,0.131003,0.059585,0.051357,0.027697,0.009761,0.000705,-0.001615,-0.006136,-0.004009,-0.008931,0.01109,-0.011893,-0.003303,0.009365,0.006099,-0.006258,-0.002914,-0.002765,-0.008754,0.002995,-0.007172,-0.01368,0.019882,0.000359
Dutch:Netherlands60,0.143417,0.127957,0.063733,0.057494,0.049855,0.022869,0.00141,-0.000462,0.00859,-0.014032,-0.003735,0.005995,0.000149,-0.018304,0.020494,0.005834,-0.004042,-0.014569,0.003897,5e-04,0.009982,0.005441,-0.002711,-0.004458,-0.009939
Dutch:Netherlands61,0.119514,0.136081,0.061848,0.063954,0.048932,0.004462,0.011045,0.009923,0.013703,-0.007107,-0.02176,-0.007643,-0.011001,-0.012661,0.021987,0.006629,0.007562,0.00076,0.004525,0.008379,0.00025,0.009645,-0.000616,0.003856,-0.00479
Dutch:Netherlands62,0.124067,0.131003,0.070522,0.041344,0.052317,0.005578,0.00987,0.011769,0.004295,-0.014214,-0.005521,0.016335,-0.010109,-0.003578,0.010586,0.009016,-0.01682,0.006968,-0.002011,0.005378,0.002995,-0.010016,0.002958,-0.003253,0.001317
Dutch:Netherlands63,0.135449,0.127957,0.062979,0.044574,0.026466,0.01506,0.013866,-0.000231,-0.002863,0.001822,-0.001461,0.002847,-0.020812,-0.009221,0.021308,0.001193,-0.01017,0.001014,-0.006536,0.006378,0.001872,0.003833,-0.002095,0.023256,-0.000359
Dutch:Netherlands64,0.132035,0.138112,0.061094,0.042636,0.04924,0.02761,0.019506,0.008077,0.00859,0.008383,0.001624,0.008393,-0.006987,-0.0139,0.014929,0.010872,-0.011735,-0.007348,0.007039,0.018009,0.002371,0.004575,0.003081,0.00964,0.006466
Dutch:Netherlands7,0.130897,0.131003,0.056191,0.04522,0.036314,0.023706,0.000705,0.005307,0.008795,-0.004738,-0.014128,0.004196,-0.017096,-0.018029,0.018051,-0.001326,-0.007823,0.009882,0.006411,0.006128,-0.003494,-0.00136,-0.000246,0.020605,-0.004431
Dutch:Netherlands8,0.120652,0.122879,0.06675,0.044897,0.02462,0.016176,0.00611,0.011999,-0.00225,0.006925,-0.001786,0.004796,-0.008474,0.001789,0.015472,0.002784,-0.003651,-0.002534,0.005279,0.015007,0.000624,-0.004451,0.017255,0.011206,0.000958
Dutch:Netherlands9,0.127482,0.131003,0.065996,0.052972,0.032929,0.024821,0.006815,0.014999,0.007772,-0.006743,-0.008282,0.007793,-0.017393,-0.015964,0.026194,0.018297,-0.00326,-0.005701,0.004399,-0.01113,0.006114,-0.005564,-0.000123,0.010845,-0.002994
German_East:German_East1,0.125205,0.136081,0.057322,0.042636,0.036007,0.024821,0.002115,0.00923,0.006136,0.000364,-0.005034,3e-04,0.004014,0.01445,0.007193,-0.003182,-0.015385,-0.001267,0.005154,0.001376,0.003494,0.001237,-0.000123,0.012532,0.000479
German_East:German_East2,0.134311,0.140143,0.062602,0.060078,0.037238,0.015339,0.00517,0.009,-0.003272,-0.011481,-0.00341,-0.003897,0.003122,0.009221,-0.001086,-0.004773,-0.004303,0.004307,0.007793,5e-04,0.000998,0.003215,0.00949,-0.000482,-0.011616
German_East:German_East3,0.134311,0.147252,0.060339,0.044897,0.042162,0.014781,0.001175,0.003461,0.006954,-0.00164,-0.008282,-0.003597,-0.002973,0.006193,0.00095,0.000398,-0.001956,0.007475,0.003645,0.006378,0.003244,-0.007048,0.000616,0.002048,0.000479
German_East:German_East4,0.12862,0.133034,0.049403,0.054264,0.030159,0.005578,0.006815,0.009692,-0.005931,-0.004556,-0.006171,-0.005845,0.003419,0.017478,0.0019,0.001193,0.009127,-0.000127,0.007039,0.004627,-0.004617,0.000371,0.006409,0.000482,-0.000359
German_East:German_East5,0.121791,0.135065,0.070522,0.061047,0.04647,0.026774,0.01081,0.004384,0.012271,-0.01057,-0.008769,-0.004646,-0.002081,0.007432,-0.001764,-0.004773,-0.011213,0.00114,0.001885,-0.009129,0.010482,-0.001731,-0.010846,0.003976,0.011017
German_East:German_East6,0.135449,0.128972,0.059962,0.057171,0.03416,0.014781,0.00376,0.007384,-0.002045,-0.006196,-0.00747,0.004196,-0.001041,0.005918,0.004072,-0.002784,-0.009127,-0.002914,0.002388,-0.005503,-0.001747,-0.003091,0.001232,-0.003012,-0.002874
German_East:German_East7,0.130897,0.145221,0.067505,0.044574,0.044008,0.01255,0.012221,0.007384,0.001841,-0.002369,-0.001786,0.000749,-0.001189,0.002615,0.002172,-0.005967,-0.014081,-0.001267,0.00176,-0.005753,-0.006863,-0.007543,0.004314,-0.002289,-0.001197
German_East:German_East8,0.136588,0.142174,0.061094,0.035207,0.034776,0.014502,0.00846,0.005769,0.001636,-0.002916,-0.000812,-0.001499,-0.003568,0.002477,-0.002986,-0.005171,-0.016298,0.002154,0.012821,0.001501,0,0.005688,0.003081,-0.000361,0.001557
Norwegian:NOR101,0.129758,0.12491,0.064488,0.05168,0.040315,0.021475,-0.001175,0.006461,0.006136,-0.003098,-0.003897,0,-0.010555,-0.004542,0.020629,-0.001061,-0.021774,0.004307,-0.000126,-0.004252,0.000873,0.004328,-0.001479,0.016147,0.003592
Norwegian:NOR106,0.130897,0.125926,0.064488,0.04845,0.036314,0.015897,0.00235,0.002077,0.000409,0.002916,0.001137,0.007943,-0.009663,-0.023396,0.020494,0.0179,0.011604,0.001647,-0.000251,0.006753,0.003619,0.00272,0.0053,0.018195,-0.002874
Norwegian:NOR107,0.130897,0.131003,0.068636,0.052003,0.038161,0.021475,0.003525,0.005077,0.002659,-0.002369,-0.006658,-0.00045,-0.006541,-0.003028,0.017915,0.000265,-0.025686,0.007221,0.005028,0.001501,0.011605,0.006306,0.003697,0.015785,-0.001317
Norwegian:NOR108,0.138864,0.132019,0.065996,0.053618,0.044008,0.023985,0.008695,0.005538,0.007158,0.003645,-0.00406,0.005095,-0.011001,-0.00812,0.021444,0.007027,-0.008996,0.011782,0.006159,0.005002,0.004367,0.007172,0.003204,0.019641,0.000239
Norwegian:NOR109,0.140002,0.142174,0.068636,0.05491,0.040007,0.023985,0.006345,0.005538,0.002454,-0.000182,-0.005684,0.003297,-0.009217,-0.013212,0.018322,0.021612,0.008084,-0.001647,0.003268,-5e-04,0.004243,0.00272,0.005053,0.017593,0.000599
Norwegian:NOR150,0.130897,0.113739,0.071276,0.055556,0.038776,0.019801,0.00799,0.010615,0.014726,0.002551,-0.004384,0.009292,-0.001189,-0.018441,0.016151,0.009546,0.004824,-0.003547,-0.007542,0.000375,0.013102,0.004328,0.008381,0.02651,0.000239
Norwegian:NOR152,0.135449,0.125926,0.07203,0.057817,0.032929,0.020638,0.001645,0.008769,0.006545,-0.000729,-0.002598,0.000599,-0.00446,-0.011147,0.032573,0.010475,-0.005998,-0.00152,-0.00176,-0.003627,0.001622,0.011376,0.005793,0.010242,0.007185
Belgian:Belgium11,0.129758,0.125926,0.05242,0.039406,0.041546,0.01004,0.005875,0.003692,0.003681,0.020957,-0.009256,-3e-04,-0.012339,-0.008808,0.006379,0.004773,-0.004824,-0.005321,0.003394,-0.005753,0.002121,0.00371,-0.01479,0.003735,0.000599
Belgian:Belgium12,0.126344,0.141159,0.051666,0.029393,0.040931,0.011156,0.004465,0.009,0.006136,0.003827,-0.011692,0.003297,-0.022745,-0.001651,0.020765,-0.013392,-0.020992,0.001394,-0.002011,-0.005002,0.019091,0.006554,-0.001356,0.015785,-0.002994
Belgian:Belgium13,0.126344,0.126941,0.060716,0.027778,0.036007,0.00753,0.00329,0.001846,0.012885,0.006378,-0.001949,0.001798,-0.012339,-0.011836,0.016965,0.011668,0.002608,0.001647,0.010433,0.002501,0.009109,-0.002102,0.002342,0.004579,0.002036
Belgian:Belgium14,0.133173,0.142174,0.058077,0.022287,0.044316,0.007251,-0.004465,0.009,-0.000205,0.005285,-0.005521,0.001649,-0.016947,-0.004266,0.021444,-0.005967,-0.019427,0.00038,0.001885,-0.001626,0.000499,0.006306,-0.002218,0.005663,-0.001676
Belgian:Belgium15,0.120652,0.133034,0.037335,0.025194,0.033545,0.011992,0.007285,0.000923,0.011044,0.004009,-0.007957,0.01094,-0.017691,-0.009083,0.008958,0.010077,0.004694,-0.002027,0.000503,0.005253,-0.002496,0.006306,0.01023,0.009519,0.007544
Belgian:Belgium16,0.122929,0.148267,0.050911,0.031008,0.045239,0.011435,-0.00141,0.007846,0.00634,0.002005,-0.006496,0.006744,-0.004608,-0.008945,0.015201,0.002121,-0.001304,-0.010135,0.006411,0.006378,0.007986,-0.005935,0.003081,0.020967,0.001078
Belgian:Belgium17,0.134311,0.135065,0.062225,0.042959,0.034468,0.016176,0,0.003231,0.007976,0.012028,-0.007957,-0.005695,-0.01665,-0.008945,0.020358,0.025325,0.010822,0.004054,0.015335,-0.006128,0.001248,0.005812,-0.012325,0.015665,-0.002874
Belgian:Belgium18,0.121791,0.144205,0.041106,0.026486,0.044316,0.013945,-0.00047,0.008769,0.006954,0.013303,-0.011367,0.012589,-0.018285,-0.004266,0.008822,0.005171,-0.005346,0.003674,-0.003142,0.006253,0.004866,0.009769,-0.011462,0.001446,-0.003113
Belgian:Belgium19,0.124067,0.145221,0.043746,0.028101,0.028621,0.01255,-0.000705,0.006692,-0.007158,0.010387,-0.00682,0.006594,-0.011447,-0.012799,0.012893,0.00358,-0.004955,0.004687,0.000126,0.006878,0.008735,-0.004328,-0.000863,0.004338,-0.003233
Belgian:Belgium2,0.132035,0.13405,0.046763,0.028424,0.033545,0.016176,0.012456,0.005307,0.01268,0.010387,-0.000162,0.010341,-0.010704,-0.016515,0.010586,0.003182,-0.004563,0.006841,0.006788,0.006378,0.009358,0.004204,-0.006039,0.00241,0.002275
Belgian:Belgium20,0.122929,0.139128,0.050534,0.030039,0.040931,0.020359,0.011281,0.004615,0.012067,0.00893,-0.002761,0.001499,-0.011744,-0.011423,0.016422,-0.005701,-0.015516,0.008615,0.004525,-0.001251,-0.004492,0.006306,-0.001725,0.005543,0.005029
Belgian:Belgium21,0.12862,0.131003,0.04714,0.047158,0.039084,0.003904,0.004935,0.004846,0.010431,0.014943,0.006333,0.001349,-0.010704,-0.018717,0.008958,0.007955,0.013299,0.005574,0.001006,0.001876,0.007736,0.003957,-0.004067,0.016749,-0.00491
Belgian:Belgium22,0.12862,0.139128,0.05242,0.030362,0.040007,0.011156,-0.000235,0,0.015544,0.012574,-0.005196,0.005995,-0.00996,-0.006468,0.018322,-0.00358,-0.010952,0.008742,-0.001006,-0.000125,0.001747,0.008161,-0.003204,0.025305,-0.003233
Belgian:Belgium23,0.126344,0.14319,0.056568,0.025517,0.042469,0.01004,0.007755,0.007615,0.010635,0.008383,0.001299,0.008542,-0.011001,-0.007707,0.018594,-0.003978,-0.015516,0.001647,0.007542,-0.000625,-0.000749,-0.002844,0.004437,0.014701,-0.001197
Belgian:Belgium24,0.130897,0.140143,0.050157,0.024225,0.032929,0.016455,-0.001175,0.002308,0.007567,0.008018,-0.006983,0.002847,-0.013677,-0.01734,0.015744,0.009281,0.012126,0.004434,0.009176,0,0.002121,0.005193,-0.009244,0.016267,-0.001078
Belgian:Belgium25,0.122929,0.135065,0.047517,0.021964,0.033237,0.009761,0.00752,-0.002077,0.011862,0.017859,0.000974,0.003747,-0.01665,-0.010597,0.009636,-0.011403,-0.01682,0.005701,-0.006411,-0.012756,-0.005241,0.004822,-0.003451,-0.001687,0.004431
Belgian:Belgium26,0.119514,0.13405,0.056568,0.031331,0.039392,0.003068,-0.000235,-0.001385,0.003272,0.019864,-0.000812,0.008842,-0.003122,-0.017891,0.00285,0.010475,0.012778,-0.000507,0,0.000375,0.003743,-0.001855,-0.001602,0.00241,-0.002036
Belgian:Belgium27,0.124067,0.14319,0.053551,0.030362,0.041238,0.017012,-0.001175,0.000462,0.014317,0.012028,-0.011205,0.003747,-0.0055,-0.001239,0.011265,0.012596,-0.007041,0.009882,0.003771,0.002126,0.003119,0.003586,-0.010599,0.013375,0.012214
Belgian:Belgium3,0.12862,0.146236,0.049026,0.024548,0.041546,0.012829,0.015041,0.001615,0.014726,0.011299,0.000162,-0.001499,-0.011298,-0.001651,0.018729,-0.001326,-0.0103,0.00076,-0.004399,-0.006253,-0.004991,0.004451,0.004807,0.015303,0.008502
Belgian:Belgium4,0.130897,0.139128,0.052043,0.037791,0.033237,0.00502,0.003055,0.000923,-0.007976,0.007472,-0.013316,0.014987,-0.015907,-0.01156,0.019001,0.005171,-0.008084,0.0019,-0.006159,-0.004877,0.014474,-0.007296,0.005916,0.002892,-0.001796
Belgian:Belgium5,0.129758,0.139128,0.038843,0.01938,0.043393,0.003904,0.005405,0.009,0.013703,0.01057,-0.01153,0.009741,-0.008771,-0.011423,0.007057,0.007955,0.002477,-0.008995,0.006536,-0.007504,0.007487,0.002844,0.001479,0.014219,0.008143
Belgian:Belgium6,0.125205,0.137096,0.050911,0.018088,0.042777,0.010877,-0.001645,-0.000923,0.008181,0.01713,0.000974,0.009292,-0.008771,-0.012799,0.000407,0.005967,0.007693,0.006841,0.004525,0.01038,0.008235,-0.004204,0,-0.004458,-0.000958
Belgian:Belgium7,0.12862,0.133034,0.050534,0.020672,0.03693,0.010877,0.015041,0.001615,-0.001023,0.010205,-0.010718,0.002098,-0.012042,-0.019405,0.019001,0.012066,0.004433,0.010008,-0.001257,-0.004127,0.01148,0.002102,0.007641,0.006868,0.004311
Belgian:Belgium8,0.129758,0.137096,0.044123,0.023902,0.035699,0.012829,0.00423,-0.002308,-0.002045,0.016583,-0.001461,-0.003447,-0.018434,-0.010459,0.011943,0.020154,0.022296,-0.004687,-0.001383,0.004127,0.002246,0.001484,0.007888,0.017713,0.007664
Belgian:Belgium9,0.122929,0.135065,0.061471,0.034561,0.042162,0.010877,0.008695,0.005077,0.013294,0.016219,-0.011854,0.007643,-0.013825,-0.003853,0.011265,-0.005171,-0.026989,-0.002154,0.008422,-0.005378,-0.000499,-0.008037,0.002465,0.016388,0.002874
```

----------


## Carlos

My results



```
 Distance to:    Karlos_scaled
0.03301775    French_South:SouthFrench1112
0.03366875    French_Occitanie:T_84
0.03595029    French_Occitanie:T_90
0.03602879    French_South:SouthFrench3068
0.03650789    French_Provence:S_20
0.03710454    French_South:SouthFrench3947
0.03721863    French_Occitanie:T_51
0.03742480    French_Occitanie:T_29
0.03760493    French_Provence:provance4109
0.03949346    French_Provence:provance2708
0.03958231    French_Occitanie:T_46
0.03973187    French_South:SouthFrench3951
0.03988994    French_Occitanie:T_124
0.04036923    French_Occitanie:T_7
0.04049436    French_Occitanie:T_9
0.04060406    French_Occitanie:T_4
0.04061099    French_South:SouthFrench3326
0.04065097    French_Occitanie:T_57
0.04154413    French_Provence:provance4509
0.04159468    French_Occitanie:T_18
0.04225873    French_Occitanie:T_121_2
0.04236850    French_South:SouthFrench1323
0.04240191    French_Provence:S_32_R
0.04276021    French_Occitanie:T_123
0.04378061    French_Paris:47
0.04398148    French_Provence:S_17
0.04411969    French_Provence:S_23_2
0.04444356    French_Occitanie:T_127
0.04450717    French_Occitanie:T_110
0.04468327    French_Provence:provance2508
0.04473554    French_Nord:N_55
0.04486286    French_Provence:S_29_2
0.04496084    French_South:SouthFrench4018
0.04518873    French_Provence:S_4
0.04549468    French_Occitanie:T_22
0.04574688    French_Paris:44
0.04578978    French_Occitanie:T_80
0.04587082    French_Occitanie:T_106
0.04632389    French_Occitanie:T_72
0.04632506    French_Occitanie:T_53
0.04680538    French_Provence:S_22
0.04752517    French_Nord:N_60_2
0.04777930    French_Occitanie:T_96
0.04804515    French_Paris:83
0.04804985    French_Nord:N_35
0.04848067    French_Occitanie:T_10
0.04906285    French_Occitanie:T_97
0.04937504    French_Nord:N_28
0.04945768    French_Provence:S_33
0.04976209    French_Occitanie:T_111
0.05012891    French_Paris:5_2
0.05015783    French_Provence:S_44
0.05067535    French_Occitanie:T_24
0.05082223    French_Nord:N_37
0.05086575    Belgian:Belgium6
0.05101312    Belgian:Belgium25
0.05116784    French_Occitanie:T_36
0.05117116    French_Occitanie:T_87
0.05161312    French_Provence:S_6
0.05187426    French_Occitanie:T_39
0.05213107    French_Occitanie:T_11
0.05215845    French_Nord:N_46
0.05230429    French_Provence:S_34
0.05241709    French_Nord:N_96
0.05261315    French_Nord:N_7
0.05281037    French_Provence:S_5
0.05306266    Belgian:Belgium18
0.05356351    French_Pas-de-Calais:French25068
0.05360129    French_Paris:13
0.05362574    French_Nord:N_34
0.05419373    French_Pas-de-Calais:French24690
0.05420104    French_Occitanie:T_67
0.05508330    French_Nord:N_79
0.05514730    French_Nord:N_40
0.05549844    French_Nord:N_5
0.05561553    French_Nord:N_45
0.05597811    French_Nord:N_33
0.05619926    French_Nord:N_48
0.05646105    French_Paris:93
0.05659594    French_Occitanie:T_33
0.05668060    French_Nord:N_15
0.05698135    French_Occitanie:T_112
0.05698817    French_Paris:61_2
0.05736039    French_Nord:N_42
0.05769306    Belgian:Belgium5
0.05769314    French_Nord:N_54
0.05797576    French_Nord:N_98
0.05836198    French_Nord:N_19
0.05843017    French_Provence:provance4409
0.05893794    Belgian:Belgium26
0.05896443    French_Nord:N_1
0.05925746    French_Nord:N_44
0.05929034    French_Nord:N_80_2
0.05967491    French_Paris:77
0.05981089    Belgian:Belgium2
0.05982616    Belgian:Belgium23
0.05988193    Belgian:Belgium15
0.06037311    French_Occitanie:T_70
0.06046357    Belgian:Belgium19
0.06072363    Belgian:Belgium20
0.06097730    French_Nord:N_9_2
0.06108369    Belgian:Belgium13
0.06111654    French_Nord:N_52
0.06121124    French_Occitanie:T_64
0.06146927    Belgian:Belgium3
0.06214280    French_Paris:19
0.06224286    Belgian:Belgium14
0.06231259    Belgian:Belgium7
0.06383903    French_Pas-de-Calais:French23862
0.06443101    French_Paris:27_2
0.06462236    French_Nord:N_50
0.06473188    Dutch:Netherlands25
0.06483294    Belgian:Belgium22
0.06519075    French_Occitanie:T_65
0.06526392    Belgian:Belgium24
0.06614949    French_Seine-Maritime:French23915
0.06653238    French_Nord:N_47
0.06666705    French_Nord:N_22
0.06681523    Dutch:Netherlands30
0.06696537    Scottish:Scottish23
0.06713207    Belgian:Belgium12
0.06725697    Belgian:Belgium11
0.06727049    Belgian:Belgium27
0.06745016    French_Nord:N_21_2
0.06751909    Dutch:Netherlands27
0.06784450    Belgian:Belgium16
0.06791198    French_Seine-Maritime:French24408
0.06857693    English:English4
0.06882057    Belgian:Belgium9
0.06899423    French_Nord:N_2
0.06908329    English:HG01790
0.06918477    Belgian:Belgium4
0.07050438    English:England12
0.07100822    Dutch:Netherlands26
0.07105039    French_Paris:1_2
0.07140150    English:HG01791
0.07217980    Belgian:Belgium8
0.07250070    Irish:Irish32
0.07257502    Irish:Irish13
0.07264025    Scottish:Scottish7
0.07269541    French_Nord:N_36
0.07298212    Belgian:Belgium21
0.07320930    Dutch:Netherlands32
0.07321980    Scottish:Scottish25
0.07332800    Irish:Irish12
0.07419893    Dutch:Netherlands31
0.07429244    Dutch:Netherlands29
0.07447860    Dutch:Netherlands43
0.07495329    Irish:Irish21
0.07497152    Scottish:Scottish14
0.07500836    Irish:Irish28
0.07520721    Scottish:Scottish5
0.07526315    Scottish:Scottish24
0.07541783    Irish:Irish29
0.07544490    French_Occitanie:T_119
0.07565313    English:English5
0.07585849    Scottish:Scottish10
0.07602949    English:England9
0.07620457    Irish:Irish46
0.07641624    French_Nord:N_64
0.07648571    Dutch:Netherlands35
0.07660989    Irish:Irish39
0.07689319    Dutch:Netherlands18
0.07718517    English:English6
0.07733577    Dutch:Netherlands34
0.07761102    Irish:Irish48
0.07776069    Irish:Irish51
0.07776867    English:HG01789
0.07783939    Scottish:Scottish9
0.07813794    Dutch:Netherlands33
0.07814139    Dutch:Netherlands50
0.07833498    Scottish:Scottish17
0.07844215    Dutch:Netherlands10
0.07846097    English:England13
0.07892846    English:English1
0.07933379    English:HG02215
0.07943937    Irish:Irish19
0.07947377    Scottish:Scottish2
0.07949756    Irish:Irish49
0.07953187    Scottish:Scottish11
0.07956061    Irish:Irish41
0.07958820    German_East:German_East8
0.07980328    Scottish:Scottish21
0.07992273    Dutch:Netherlands36
0.08006577    Swedish:Sweden4
0.08011874    German_East:German_East3
0.08025994    Irish:Irish60
0.08048073    English:England7
0.08070427    Scottish:Scottish4
0.08081146    Irish:Irish55
0.08116364    Irish:Irish45
0.08119868    Scottish:Scottish13
0.08139712    English:English3
0.08150647    German_East:German_East7
0.08150951    English:England8
0.08168179    Irish:Irish58
0.08173973    Irish:Irish15
0.08174958    Scottish:Scottish22
0.08180096    Dutch:Netherlands53
0.08195738    Irish:Irish44
0.08199263    Dutch:Netherlands64
0.08208223    Dutch:Netherlands62
0.08248868    English:English2
0.08251301    Scottish:Scottish6
0.08266287    Dutch:Netherlands38
0.08289284    Dutch:Netherlands52
0.08290646    Dutch:Netherlands7
0.08291434    Irish:Irish57
0.08291560    English:England10
0.08294271    Irish:Irish33
0.08302620    Dutch:Netherlands4
0.08306334    Irish:Irish11
0.08332787    Irish:Irish63
0.08342795    English:England15
0.08349949    Dutch:Netherlands19
0.08351823    French_Nord:N_18
0.08361439    Irish:Irish16
0.08363158    Irish:Irish36
0.08370916    Dutch:Netherlands3
0.08372225    Irish:Irish65
0.08382623    Scottish:Scottish20
0.08384740    Irish:Irish59
0.08387162    Belgian:Belgium17
0.08396476    English:England14
0.08405946    Irish:Irish42
0.08406397    Scottish:Scottish27
0.08408515    Scottish:Scottish26
0.08413269    Dutch:Netherlands22
0.08419487    Scottish:Scottish19
0.08420499    Dutch:Netherlands8
0.08439364    Irish:Irish34
0.08441859    German_East:German_East1
0.08452393    Dutch:Netherlands55
0.08456531    Irish:Irish20
0.08478164    Scottish:Scottish12
0.08487417    Dutch:Netherlands23
0.08498052    Dutch:Netherlands5
0.08502762    Irish:Irish27
0.08515676    Irish:Irish8
0.08517344    Irish:Irish56
0.08544035    Dutch:Netherlands58
0.08586750    Dutch:Netherlands14
0.08588649    Dutch:Netherlands16
0.08600106    Irish:Irish25
0.08606956    Irish:Irish64
0.08614179    Dutch:Netherlands15
0.08628125    Dutch:Netherlands57
0.08628457    Swedish:Sweden10
0.08644611    Irish:Irish50
0.08651738    Dutch:Netherlands63
0.08664661    Irish:Irish37
0.08676200    Dutch:Netherlands44
0.08679712    Dutch:Netherlands20
0.08685927    Irish:Irish24
0.08688624    Scottish:Scottish1
0.08692234    Norwegian:NOR106
0.08693763    Scottish:Scottish8
0.08705976    Irish:Irish26
0.08723515    Swedish:Sweden5
0.08725938    Irish:Irish9
0.08727928    Irish:Irish10
0.08735412    Dutch:Netherlands40
0.08735896    Dutch:Netherlands45
0.08755599    Irish:Irish62
0.08763086    English:England11
0.08772824    Irish:Irish54
0.08774088    Irish:Irish7
0.08776325    Swedish:Sweden13
0.08798179    Irish:Irish52
0.08800256    Irish:Irish3
0.08833495    Dutch:Netherlands61
0.08841427    Irish:Irish53
0.08844553    Irish:Irish47
0.08847115    Irish:Irish22
0.08854878    Irish:Irish38
0.08855725    Dutch:Netherlands1
0.08869577    Irish:Irish43
0.08873061    Scottish:Scottish15
0.08881610    Irish:Irish31
0.08883214    Irish:Irish61
0.08883355    Swedish:Sweden18
0.08887789    Scottish:Scottish18
0.08887804    Dutch:Netherlands42
0.08911182    Norwegian:NOR101
0.08919016    Swedish:Sweden17
0.08921736    Dutch:Netherlands6
0.08934188    Dutch:Netherlands47
0.08937746    Irish:Irish17
0.08965654    Dutch:Netherlands9
0.08969154    Irish:Irish30
0.08985478    Dutch:Netherlands24
0.09000461    Irish:Irish18
0.09024669    Dutch:Netherlands56
0.09027016    Dutch:Netherlands48
0.09045167    Dutch:Netherlands21
0.09069188    Dutch:Netherlands11
0.09087849    Scottish:Scottish3
0.09100967    Scottish:Scottish16
0.09122461    Norwegian:NOR108
0.09131329    Swedish:Sweden23
```

----------


## Stuvanè

G25 gives me occasionally strange results.
I think this is due to the lack of samples from my area, so oracles generate rather bizarre autosomal estimates and puzzles.
Overall - IMO- the calculator is better on ancient samples than modern ones. My scaled results (European ancestry, Modern averages, Ancient Individual)

Distance to:
G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.03183316
Balkan

0.03367048
Southern_Euro

0.03779467
Southern_Euro

0.03843489
Southern_Euro

0.03880815
Southern_Euro

0.04560927
Southern_Euro

0.05031090
Southern_Euro

0.05035465
Southwest_Euro

0.05318146
Southwest_Euro

0.05392854
Ashkenazi

0.05435143
Balkan

0.05484765
Southern_Euro

0.05491802
Balkan

0.05811198
Southwest_Euro

0.05858238
Southwest_Euro

0.05884826
Ashkenazi

0.05958924
Balkan

0.06008606
Southwest_Euro

0.06057691
Central_Euro

0.06203202
Western_Euro

0.06237031
Southern_Euro

0.06308072
Southern_Euro

0.06403359
Southwest_Euro

0.06456727
Balkan

0.06464836
Western_Euro




Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.0967% / 0.02096744 | ADC: 0.5x

63.6 Balkan
23.6 Southwest_Euro
11.2 Southern_Euro
1.6 Western_Euro


Distance to:
G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.02559946
Italian_Liguria

0.02578946
Italian_Lombardy

0.02784830
Italian_Piedmont

0.02890115
Greek_Thessaly

0.03085707
Italian_Marche

0.03108708
Italian_Tuscany

0.03117244
Italian_Bergamo

0.03395817
Swiss_Italian

0.03488089
Albanian

0.03593146
Italian_Veneto

0.03611197
French_Corsica

0.03679646
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.03723127
Italian_Lazio

0.03774512
Italian_Umbria

0.03885696
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.04076855
Italian_Abruzzo

0.04101491
Italian_Molise

0.04173885
Italian_Northeast

0.04317431
Gagauz

0.04330361
Sicilian_West

0.04422228
Italian_Apulia

0.04518076
Spanish_Menorca

0.04574888
Moldovan

0.04611094
Spanish_Eivissa

0.04625298
Sicilian_East





Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.9898% / 0.01989760 | ADC: 0.5x

38.0 Italian_Lombardy
29.4 Italian_Liguria
24.2 Greek_Thessaly
8.4 Sicilian_East


Distance to:
G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.02629460
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL36

0.02849500
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1287

0.02945251
ITA_Proto-Villanovan:RMPR1

0.03148413
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23

0.03162429
HRV_IA:I3313

0.03420867
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.03423024
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.03583666
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105

0.03633963
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1285

0.03636160
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121

0.03684350
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.03698117
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ36

0.03754735
Scythian_MDA:scy305

0.03764200
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR60

0.03794534
Scythian_HUN :Laughing: A198

0.03896548
Scythian_MDA:scy197

0.03911285
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ28

0.03914573
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR120

0.04015272
HRV_EBA:I3499

0.04023599
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ43

0.04035450
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36

0.04044079
Scythian_MDA:scy300

0.04089117
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ32

0.04150129
DEU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.04196954
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892




Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.4177% / 0.01417730 | ADC: 0.5x


29.4	ITA_Rome_MA
26.2	ITA_Collegno_MA
19.4	Bell_Beaker_Bavaria
12.2	HRV_IA
11.6	HUN_MA_Szolad
1.2	ITA_Proto-Villanovan

----------


## Carlos

Test your results with this calculator

_scaled

http://g25world.genetics.ovh/african-ancestry.htm


Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.6592% / 0.02659153

99.6
West_Euro



0.4
Cushitic




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02795867
West_Euro

0.05326481
West_Euro

0.06958885
West_Euro

0.07812947
West_Euro

0.07932981
East_Euro

0.08292518
West_Euro

0.12131763
East_Euro

0.19827365
NorthAfrican

0.25927716
NorthAfrican

0.55206902
Cushitic

0.70418893
EastAfrican_Nilotic

0.71670154
EastAfrican_Bantu

0.72513737
WestAfrican_Mandingo

0.73896764
SouthAfrican_Bantu

0.75180926
WestAfrican_Yoruba

0.84651444
SouthAfrican_Bushman

----------


## torzio

Distance to:
Vettor_scaled

0.04464045
West_Euro

0.04516772
West_Euro

0.05188824
West_Euro

0.05898764
West_Euro

0.06333777
East_Euro

0.07682122
West_Euro

0.10717539
East_Euro

0.20912234
NorthAfrican

0.27692102
NorthAfrican

0.56453027
Cushitic

0.71665431
EastAfrican_Nilotic

0.72818260
EastAfrican_Bantu

0.73661681
WestAfrican_Mandingo

0.75026060
SouthAfrican_Bantu

0.76286285
WestAfrican_Yoruba

0.85714420
SouthAfrican_Bushman

----------


## Salento

... Scaled and Unscaled, ... What does it mean? or What’s the difference? and which one is better? :)

----------


## torzio

> ... Scaled and Unscaled, ... What does it mean? or What’s the difference? and which one is better? :)


"scaling" means that you multiply each variable by the square root of the its variance. What this means in practice is that when "unscaled", the variance for instance in the first global dimension.

----------


## Salento

> "scaling" means that you multiply each variable by the square root of the its variance. What this means in practice is that when "unscaled", the variance for instance in the first global dimension.


thanks, ... got it, I Think :)

----------


## Carlos

> ... Scaled and Unscaled, ... What does it mean? or What’s the difference? and which one is better? :)


It is usually specified whether to enter the scaled or unscaled coordinates.

----------


## Archetype0ne

*0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator*Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.04246648
ILLYRIAN

0.04697096
MACEDONIAN

0.06039978
PANNONIAN

0.07602735
GREEK

0.08422368
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.08863007
PONTIC

0.09781592
IBERIAN

0.09833137
CELTIC-NORTHWEST

0.09879278
PONTIC-BALTIC

0.10418042
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.11040398
ANATOLIAN

0.11660435
ALANIC

0.12812591
NORDIC

0.13815768
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.14427878
CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC

0.14666564
CIMMERIAN

0.15131429
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.15296887
SARMATIAN

0.15446259
LEVANTINE

0.15747404
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.15816078
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.15897319
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.16158130
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.18229040
BALTIC

0.18802335
SOUTH-SIBERIAN




*2nd millennium BCE G25 calculator*Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.04165812
ILLYRIC:HRV_MBA:I4331

0.04455239
ILLYRIC:HRV_MBA:I4332

0.05542832
ILLYRIC:HRV_IA:I3313

0.08016472
GREECE-MYCENAEAN:GRC_Mycenaean:I9041

0.08116738
GREECE-MYCENAEAN:GRC_Mycenaean:I9033

0.08234385
PANNONIA:HUN_LBA:I1504

0.08728127
IBERIA:Iberia_North_BA:I2471

0.09059658
IBERIA:Iberia_Northeast_BA:I1313_d

0.09077195
GREECE-MYCENAEAN:GRC_Mycenaean:I9006

0.09078074
IBERIA:Iberia_Northeast_BA:I1836

0.09277616
IBERIA:Iberia_Central_BA:I12209

0.09289391
IBERIA:Iberia_Southeast_BA:I8570

0.09390508
IBERIA:Iberia_Northeast_BA:I4560

0.09573655
IBERIA:Iberia_Central_BA:I12208

0.09633335
IBERIA:Iberia_Northeast_BA:I1310

0.09639848
IBERIA:Iberia_Central_BA:I6470

0.09643079
IBERIA:Iberia_Northeast_BA:I4562

0.09711424
IBERIA:Iberia_North_BA:VAD004

0.09779695
STEPPE-RICH-NORTH-EUROPE:England_MBA:I2458

0.09882871
GREECE-MYCENAEAN:GRC_Mycenaean:I9010

0.09904255
IBERIA:Iberia_North_BA:VAD001

0.09911052
IBERIA:Iberia_North_BA:VAD005

0.09945428
STEPPE-RICH-NORTH-EUROPE:England_CA_EBA:I5441

0.09958562
STEPPE-RICH-NORTH-EUROPE :Laughing: EU_Halberstadt_LBA:I0099

0.10055321
STEPPE-RICH-NORTH-EUROPE:POL_Unetice_EBA:RISE154

----------


## Archetype0ne

*G25 Modern Averages scaled, official datasheet*Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.02639508
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.02798197
Albanian

0.03231981
Swiss_Italian

0.03358316
Moldovan

0.03551570
Greek_Thessaly

0.03693863
Bulgarian

0.03703262
Greek_Peloponnese

0.03756595
Italian_Tuscany

0.03872656
Italian_Piedmont

0.03908284
Gagauz

0.03964918
Italian_Veneto

0.04031140
Italian_Northeast

0.04046623
Romanian

0.04055431
Italian_Umbria

0.04059236
Macedonian

0.04226074
Italian_Marche

0.04256740
Greek_Izmir

0.04401298
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04466572
French_Corsica

0.04552827
Italian_Bergamo

0.04584885
Italian_Lazio

0.04609539
Italian_Molise

0.04626446
Montenegrin

0.04791903
Italian_Abruzzo

0.04805939
Serbian




*G25 modern individual samples, scaled, official datasheet*Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.02700688
Greek_Izmir:GreeceF28k

0.02711856
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE8

0.02769757
Macedonian:Macedonian2

0.02840651
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE34

0.02855860
Bulgarian:Bulgaria1

0.02903225
Moldovan:MOL-065

0.02939502
Albanian:AL12

0.03049381
Albanian:AL98

0.03090024
Albanian:ALB213

0.03094416
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP3

0.03103547
Albanian:AL9

0.03230951
Greek_Thessaly:GreeceNE162

0.03261014
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP14

0.03281279
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE11

0.03286844
Italian_Tuscany:VO109

0.03293019
Albanian:AL29

0.03316602
Italian_Piedmont:Piedmont61

0.03333900
Macedonian:Macedonian8

0.03360624
Albanian:ALB220

0.03374522
Italian_Tuscany:VO59

0.03377732
Greek_Thessaly:GreeceNE126

0.03420120
Moldovan:MOL-064

0.03458137
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP17

0.03500527
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP10

0.03513364
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP5

----------


## Aspar

Target: Aspar_scaled
Distance: 1.2450% / 0.01244995 | ADC: 0.25x

61.4
Greek_Central_Macedonia



20.4
Albanian



6.4
Moldovan



3.6
Hungarian



3.4
Gagauz



2.4
Macedonian



1.2
Italian_Aosta_Valley



1.2
Romanian





Target: Aspar_scaled
Distance: 1.0806% / 0.01080574

31.8
Macedonian



24.2
Italian_Apulia



20.6
Albanian



9.4
Hungarian



4.0
Greek_Central_Macedonia



2.2
German



2.2
Lebanese_Christian



1.6
Greek_Kos



1.4
Greek_Peloponnese



1.2
Latvian



0.8
Sardinian



0.6
Surui



Distance to:
Aspar_scaled

0.02199125
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE8

0.02324534
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE11

0.02408494
Macedonian:Macedonian8

0.02429383
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP17

0.02612429
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE34

0.02731178
Bulgarian:Bulgaria1

0.02819070
Greek_Thessaly:GreeceNE162

0.02823234
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP3

0.02870271
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP8

0.02872825
Moldovan:MOL-065

0.02886709
Macedonian:Macedonian2

0.02896045
Moldovan:MOL-024

0.02898198
Bulgarian:BulgarianD6

0.03079808
Moldovan:MOL-015

0.03125077
Greek_Izmir:GreeceF28k

0.03156017
Albanian:AL9

0.03158144
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP11

0.03161136
Gagauz:GAG-215

0.03165545
Albanian:ALB191

0.03199780
Greek_Thessaly:GreeceNE126

0.03215188
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GREEKGRALPOP14

0.03234493
Albanian:AL29

0.03302600
Greek_Central_Macedonia:GreeceNE59

0.03303122
Moldovan:MOL-058

0.03340307
Albanian:ALB220




Distance to:
Aspar_scaled

0.02175413
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.02522329
Moldovan

0.02635686
Albanian

0.02948539
Macedonian

0.02976829
Bulgarian

0.03104944
Gagauz

0.03222142
Greek_Thessaly

0.03394298
Romanian

0.03554745
Swiss_Italian

0.03687227
Italian_Northeast

0.03799605
Montenegrin

0.03815245
Italian_Veneto

0.03840537
Greek_Peloponnese

0.03908123
Serbian

0.03937194
Italian_Piedmont

0.03996656
Italian_Tuscany

0.04282135
Italian_Marche

0.04300363
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04439929
Italian_Umbria

0.04457399
Greek_Izmir

0.04546049
Italian_Bergamo

0.04644407
Italian_Liguria

0.04764460
Italian_Lazio

0.04788482
Italian_Molise

0.04956244
Italian_Abruzzo




Macedonian is a Macedonian, whether in Greece or in North Macedonia, DNA doesn't lie...

----------


## Archetype0ne

I have a feeling as these tests become more mainstream... I hope they do... People with a brain in the Balkans will realize how related we are to each-other and will abandon radical nationalism.

I am interested to see your "*0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator" Aspar.



*
Also what area of North Macedonia are you from? Based on your results I would guess south? I wonder if North-East of North Macedonia is more slavicezed. Cause based on your results we are pretty close autosomally. And I wonder if that would be the case for me and most other slavic-Macedonians, or whether you are an outlier.

----------


## Carlos

*0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator*



Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.05220234
ILLYRIAN

0.05348865
PANNONIAN

0.05573491
IBERIAN

0.05595569
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.07672566
CELTIC-NORTHWEST

0.07708414
MACEDONIAN

0.09739335
PONTIC-BALTIC

0.09810870
GREEK

0.10308073
PONTIC

0.10555716
NORDIC

0.11117613
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.13971490
ANATOLIAN

0.14324523
CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC

0.14367434
ALANIC

0.15769285
SARMATIAN

0.15831917
CIMMERIAN

0.16422848
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.16581995
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.16744581
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.16835768
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.17414141
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.17429895
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.17751262
LEVANTINE

0.18127446
BALTIC

0.19010787
SOUTH-SIBERIAN

0.19361983
STEPPE-NOMADS

0.23115727
SAKA-KYRGYZSTAN

0.23301165
EURASIAN-ARCTIC

0.24905315
HUNNIC-CENTRAL-ASIAN

0.25624357
SAKA-KAZAKHSTAN

0.27110370
SWAT-VALLEY

0.28016277
URAL-CIMMERIAN

0.28645913
ALTAI

0.31142526
SCYTHIAN-EAST

0.31918433
WEST-HUNNIC-MONGOLIAN

0.38363594
DRAVIDIAN

0.44493082
IBEROMAURUSIAN

0.55402260
EAST-HUNNIC-STEPPE

0.58289156
EAST-HUNNIC-MONGOLIAN

0.75745591
SOUTHEAST-AFRICA

0.88841077
SOUTH-AFRICA







Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.1599% / 0.02159892

42.8
IBERIAN



33.4
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST



10.4
ALANIC



9.0
GREEK



3.8
IBEROMAURUSIAN



0.4
ILLYRIAN



0.2
SOUTHEAST-AFRICA







Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 3.4802% / 0.03480153 | ADC: 1x

38.4
ILLYRIAN



30.2
IBERIAN



21.8
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST



9.6
PANNONIAN



Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.2372% / 0.02237189 | ADC: 0.25x

37.4
IBERIAN



34.2
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST



11.0
ILLYRIAN



7.2
GREEK



6.8
ALANIC



3.4
IBEROMAURUSIAN




Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.7822% / 0.02782248 | ADC: 0.5x

37.6
ILLYRIAN



31.8
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST



28.2
IBERIAN



2.4
IBEROMAURUSIAN

----------


## Archetype0ne

> *0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator*
> 
> 
> 
> Target: Karlos_scaled
> Distance: 2.1599% / 0.02159892
> 
> 42.8
> IBERIAN
> ...


Very interesting Carlos. Long time no see, hope you are doing well :) .
Would you happen to know what is ADC and why it changes the results so much?

----------


## Carlos

@Archetype0ne

The truth is that in Spain we miss Yogoslavia very much. People have lost interest in the area, they do not even place the mosaic, but well I imagine there is no turning back.


Anyway, let's not fall into politics. Let us publish results in an innocent way, which is what characterizes us.


ADCs are cycles within those thousand years, for example, it is very dangerous because your identity could be hidden.

----------


## Carlos

*G25 Modern Averages scaled, official datasheet*

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.0209% / 0.01020895

27.6
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA



23.8
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



12.0
Iberia_North_IA



6.6
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



5.2
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C



4.8
HRV_EBA



3.4
ITA_Sardinia_C_o



2.6
RUS_Saltovo-Mayaki_low_res



2.6
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier



2.4
IRL_MN



2.2
MAR_EN



2.0
Wales_N



1.4
Levant_PPNC



1.2
Spanish_Pais_Vasco



0.8
GEO_CHG



0.4
CZE_En



0.4
MAR_Taforalt



0.4
TZA_PN



0.2
ZAF_2100BP



Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.3665% / 0.01366452 | ADC: 0.25x

62.2
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



8.8
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



7.8
Spanish_Menorca



7.4
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier



4.4
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C



3.8
Iberia_Southwest_BA



2.6
Spanish_La_Rioja



1.2
Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE



1.0
GEO_CHG



0.8
TZA_PN








```
Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02008536
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

0.02180489
Spanish_Galicia

0.02231244
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

0.02269035
Spanish_Andalucia

0.02312202
Portuguese

0.02489288
Spanish_Valencia

0.02490052
Spanish_Menorca

0.02522834
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.02553041
Spanish_Aragon

0.02585001
Spanish_Cataluna

0.02603826
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona

0.02618920
Spanish_Eivissa

0.02618944
Spanish_Alacant

0.02619990
Spanish_Pirineu

0.02712183
Spanish_Lleida

0.02722912
Spanish_Baleares

0.02793500
Spanish_Cantabria

0.02795867
Spanish_Extremadura

0.02815267
Spanish_Murcia

0.02822339
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE

0.02842729
Spanish_Castello

0.02852608
Spanish_Barcelones

0.02860053
Spanish_Mallorca

0.02901544
Spanish_Penedes

0.02905788
Spanish_Peri-Barcelona

0.02921315
Spanish_Girona

0.02979956
Spanish_Catalunya_Central

0.03252786
Spanish_Navarra

0.03269467
French_South

0.03397176
Spanish_Asturias

0.03426806
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA

0.03490586
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES

0.03557673
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier

0.03685931
DEU_Roman

0.03729018
French_Auvergne

0.03861764
French_Provence

0.03877040
Spanish_Soria

0.03903458
Spanish_La_Rioja

0.03951440
French_Occitanie

0.03973633
Swiss_French

0.04008978
Bell_Beaker_CHE

0.04011372
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04019499
Spanish_Pais_Vasco

0.04065076
Iberia_North_IA

0.04111952
Spanish_Canarias

0.04171394
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.04190514
Basque_French

0.04242186
Iberia_East_IA

0.04475970
Italian_Veneto

0.04529373
Basque_Spanish

0.04545366
Italian_Liguria

0.04552132
Italian_Bergamo

0.04571920
Iberia_Menorca_LBA

0.04680083
Italian_Lombardy

0.04699128
ITA_Etruscan

0.04720174
Levant_LBN_MA_o6

0.04723705
DEU_Lech_MBA

0.04792195
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1

0.04819336
Bell_Beaker_ITA

0.04828567
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA

0.04849533
ITA_Rome_Renaissance

0.04890870
Iberia_Formentera_MBA

0.04956931
Iberia_Central_CA_Stp

0.04957232
Iberia_Mallorca_EBA

0.04986042
Swiss_German

0.04991628
Italian_Northeast

0.05056169
French_Paris

0.05078963
Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL

0.05088488
French_Corsica

0.05092957
Italian_Piedmont

0.05210484
Swiss_Italian

0.05310512
HRV_MBA

0.05326481
French_Alsace

0.05333265
French_Nord

0.05357791
Iberia_North_BA

0.05358798
ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA

0.05364093
Iberia_Northeast_RomP

0.05419224
HRV_EBA

0.05452984
French_Pas-de-Calais

0.05461104
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE

0.05636289
Belgian

0.05647937
ITA_Collegno_MA

0.05685822
Iberia_Northwest_CA_Stp

0.05699108
Scythian_HUN

0.05726834
Italian_Tuscany

0.05796874
Iberia_Southwest_BA

0.05797365
ITA_Villanovan

0.05821535
Iberia_Southwest_BA_Afr

0.05837861
Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE

0.05845554
Iberia_Central_BA

0.05850472
ITA_Rome_MA

0.05869376
Iberia_Northeast_BA

0.05898245
ITA_Rome_Latini_IA

0.05909606
HUN_BA

0.05921644
HRV_IA

0.05953338
DEU_Lech_EBA

0.05958917
ITA_Proto-Villanovan

0.05986692
DEU_Lech_BBC

0.06016241
HUN_MA_Szolad

0.06031653
CZE_Hallstatt_Bylany

0.06111099
Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE

0.06147235
DEU_Welzin_BA_outlier3

0.06269271
Levant_LBN_MA_o2

0.06305839
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C

0.06396123
Iberia_Southeast_BA

0.06446243
French_Seine-Maritime

0.06451023
HUN_MA

0.06537291
Afrikaner

0.06567410
Italian_Umbria

0.06572700
Levant_LBN_MA_o1

0.06572764
Romanian

0.06583042
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA

0.06601489
French_Brittany

0.06608240
Italian_Marche

0.06625219
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria

0.06635313
DEU_MA_ACD

0.06654251
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity

0.06777074
BGR_EBA

0.06786678
Greek_Thessaly

0.06875644
Scythian_MDA

0.06888937
Bulgarian

0.06926932
Moldovan

0.06942351
Austrian

0.06954428
HUN_Avar_Period

0.06958885
Italian_Lazio

0.07009999
ITA_Sardinia_MA

0.07027081
Montenegrin

0.07070820
Albanian

0.07071378
HUN_LBA

0.07089574
Bell_Beaker_HUN

0.07103931
Serbian

0.07112120
Bell_Beaker_CZE

0.07141790
German

0.07147361
Gagauz

0.07204023
Macedonian

0.07238736
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.07260373
Welsh

0.07277272
English_Cornwall

0.07285842
Sicilian_West

0.07433533
Iberia_Ibiza_Punic

0.07439347
ITA_Sardinia_IA

0.07477139
English

0.07519166
England_Roman

0.07586983
ITA_Sicily_EBA

0.07617614
ITA_Tivoli_Renaissance

0.07647955
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale

0.07675577
Bell_Beaker_Iberia

0.07688595
Italian_Abruzzo

0.07736890
Italian_Molise

0.07797339
Orcadian

0.07812947
Scottish

0.07828393
Dutch

0.07854790
Croatian

0.07901895
BGR_Beli_Breyag_EBA

0.07902687
England_IA

0.07908408
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe

0.07923901
Bell_Beaker_POL

0.07932981
Hungarian

0.08024596
Irish

0.08054410
Slovenian

0.08055514
Bosnian

0.08125213
ITA_Etruscan_o

0.08151249
DEU_MA

0.08221796
DEU_Alberstedt_LN

0.08262233
SVK_Poprad_MA

0.08285938
ISL_Viking_Age_Early_Christian

0.08292518
Greek_Peloponnese

0.08295827
Italian_Apulia

0.08312490
Scotland_LBA

0.08359948
SWE_Ollsjo_BA

0.08395461
Roma_Barcelona

0.08418417
UKR_Chernyakhiv_Shyshaky

0.08438398
Sicilian_East

0.08441782
Shetlandic

0.08450208
Levant_LBN_MA_o4

0.08461453
Italian_Basilicata

0.08474583
BGR_MP_N

0.08488244
Danish

0.08492763
Maltese

0.08542100
German_East

0.08597138
Greek_Izmir

0.08619323
Ashkenazi_Ukraine

0.08634142
Scotland_MBA

0.08657420
England_MBA

0.08708501
SWE_Megalithic_Ansarve

0.08731051
DEU_Halberstadt_LBA

0.08738296
Scotland_CA_EBA

0.08750485
Ashkenazi_Russia

0.08752891
Ashkenazi_Belarussia

0.08761836
Italian_Campania

0.08762577
UKR_Trypillia_En

0.08803563
BGR_IA

0.08870207
UKR_Globular_Amphora

0.08882137
Norwegian

0.08899834
HUN_MA_Szolad_o2

0.08927187
Ashkenazi_Poland

0.08942611
POL_Globular_Amphora

0.08947246
Turkish_Balkans

0.08965596
Czech

0.08994037
Icelandic

0.09010190
England_Saxon

0.09030794
England_CA_EBA

0.09071765
Ashkenazi_Lithuania

0.09073771
USA_colonial_period

0.09082208
CZE_Bilina_BA

0.09086866
Anatolia_IA_low_res

0.09118069
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA_o

0.09158715
HUN_MA_Szolad_o1

0.09162961
CZE_Unetice_EBA

0.09186500
DNK_BA

0.09201131
ITA_Sardinia_Punic

0.09247941
Swedish

0.09248004
Italian_Calabria

0.09252204
IND_Roopkund_B

0.09252795
England_LBA

0.09252817
SWE_LN

0.09257429
SWE_BA

0.09294923
ITA_Sardinia_Roman_Imperial

0.09331671
SWE_TRB

0.09360637
Sardinian

0.09364513
DNK_LN

0.09364527
England_EMBA

0.09375562
HUN_Mako_EBA

0.09398436
ITA_Olmo_di_Nogara_MBA

0.09405915
ISL_Viking_Age_Pre_Christian

0.09412504
Wales_CA_EBA

0.09440623
ITA_Sardinia_EMA

0.09453407
CZE_Starounetice_EBA

0.09464230
IRL_BA

0.09532914
BGR_Dzhulyunitsa_N

0.09586523
SWE_IA

0.09622464
Yamnaya_BGR

0.09626956
Ashkenazi_Germany

0.09628639
UKR_Trypillia

0.09665615
CZE_Early_Slav

0.09686106
Scythian_MDA_o

0.09729190
DEU_Unetice_EBA

0.09783910
NLD_BA

0.09819837
DEU_Welzin_BA

0.09842331
Bell_Beaker_FRA

0.09896475
DNK_MN_B

0.09936819
IRL_MN

0.09951591
ITA_Sicily_LBA

0.10025186
Slovakian


```

To firs 0.1

Tarofalt I do not know why it comes out I have checked the SNPs and I do not have them. In that cave I have not been I will have been in others but not in that one.

----------


## Aspar

> I have a feeling as these tests become more mainstream... I hope they do... People with a brain in the Balkans will realize how related we are to each-other and will abandon radical nationalism.
> 
> I am interested to see your "*0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator" Aspar.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Also what area of North Macedonia are you from? Based on your results I would guess south? I wonder if North-East of North Macedonia is more slavicezed. Cause based on your results we are pretty close autosomally. And I wonder if that would be the case for me and most other slavic-Macedonians, or whether you are an outlier.


Hello Archetype0ne,

You are right, these tests confirm that there is a great relatedness among people of different ethnic groups in the Balkans, especially in Macedonia, a region which has been a home place of people of many different backgrounds. However I am not sure that most people will realize that or even if they do, that will not change their attitude towards the 'enemy' simply because of two reasons mostly, low education and poverty, a perfect playground for various manipulators and world world warmongers.

Anyway, this is the calculator you requested:

Distance to:
Aspar_scaled

0.04355151
ILLYRIAN

0.04701688
MACEDONIAN

0.05742922
PANNONIAN

0.08026366
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.08220782
GREEK

0.08991798
PONTIC

0.09250039
PONTIC-BALTIC

0.09402232
CELTIC-NORTHWEST

0.09974133
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.10232333
IBERIAN

0.11492079
ANATOLIAN

0.11622831
ALANIC

0.12368056
NORDIC

0.13758197
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.13992689
CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC

0.14608191
CIMMERIAN

0.14739344
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.15110317
SARMATIAN

0.15607451
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.15723197
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.15777001
LEVANTINE

0.15807115
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.16102239
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.17396364
BALTIC

0.18776148
SOUTH-SIBERIAN



Target: Aspar_scaled
Distance: 2.3265% / 0.02326500 | ADC: 0.25x

44.2
MACEDONIAN



26.0
ILLYRIAN



13.8
BALTIC



7.0
LEVANTINE



4.0
PANNONIAN



3.4
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN



1.6
PONTIC-BALTIC






Target: Aspar_scaled
Distance: 2.2146% / 0.02214597

37.2
MACEDONIAN



27.2
ILLYRIAN



18.8
BALTIC



10.0
LEVANTINE



4.4
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN



2.4
GREEK




I come from the south-east and no, I am not an outlier. I've seen quite a lot of results of ethnic Macedonians and I can tell you that there is a cline that runs from north-east to south-west. The west of the country is more southern European influenced than the East, while the people from the north-east are the most northern European influenced.

This is me modeled along the west-east and north-south axis(unscaled):


Target: Aspar
Distance: 1.5341% / 0.01534078

51.0
Bulgarian



49.0
Albanian




Target: Aspar
Distance: 1.3339% / 0.01333855

56.0
Greek_Peloponnese



44.0
Serbian





Generally the results follow geography which is no surprise for me because almost all of my ancestors in the past two hundred years come from that aforementioned region.



Target: Aspar
Distance: 1.5341% / 0.01534078

51.0
Bulgarian



49.0
Albanian

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Hello Archetype0ne,
> 
> You are right, these tests confirm that there is a great relatedness among people of different ethnic groups in the Balkans, especially in Macedonia, a region which has been a home place of people of many different backgrounds. However I am not sure that most people will realize that or even if they do, that will not change their attitude towards the 'enemy' simply because of two reasons mostly, low education and poverty, a perfect playground for various manipulators and world world warmongers.
> 
> Anyway, this is the calculator you requested:
> 
> Distance to:
> Aspar_scaled
> 
> ...


Very interesting Aspar, thanks for sharing.

It seems our Illyrian component is fairly similar based on this calculator. However you have more than 2ce greater Macedonian component with very little Greek. While my Macedonian components is ~ around the same as my Greek component at 16.

Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.5956% / 0.02595642

32.0
ILLYRIAN



16.8
MACEDONIAN



15.6
GREEK



13.8
PONTIC-BALTIC



11.2
LEVANTINE



8.6
BALTIC



1.8
EAST-HUNNIC-MONGOLIAN



0.2
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN






Target: Aspar_scaled
Distance: 2.2146% / 0.02214597

37.2
MACEDONIAN



27.2
ILLYRIAN



18.8
BALTIC



10.0
LEVANTINE



4.4
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN



2.4
GREEK


Also seems that if you add up my Pontic Baltic and Baltic components ~23% it is similar to your Baltic makeup at 19%. Our levantine is also on a similar level.

Given the results I would speculate there is a high chance our very far ancestors fought in the same armies during Alexanders time.

----------


## torzio

I have ....scaled

Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.03715835
ILLYRIAN

0.05075501
PANNONIAN

0.05341708
MACEDONIAN

0.06230413
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.07747489
CELTIC-NORTHWEST

0.08020225
IBERIAN

0.08581909
GREEK

0.09104731
PONTIC-BALTIC

0.09354403
PONTIC

0.09611852
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.10854728
NORDIC

0.12538788
ALANIC

0.12699989
ANATOLIAN

0.13944909
CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC

0.14610398
CIMMERIAN

0.15021994
SARMATIAN

0.15170976
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.15538324
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.15798019
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.15994005
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.16145721
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.16579585
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.17024720
LEVANTINE

0.17199542
BALTIC

0.18645224
SOUTH-SIBERIAN




a big gap between 1st and 2nd



I believe by my results above, I could say that Illyrian is from modern austria and slovenia ..............................they should have split Illyrian into Dalmatian, Liburnian and maybe even Epirote , because they also had Pannonian which are Illyrians ...............confusing split

.................................................. ...................................

and unscaled is below ................

Distance to:
Torzio

0.12569364
ANATOLIAN

0.13278434
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.13564108
PONTIC

0.13639964
SAKA-KYRGYZSTAN

0.13719053
STEPPE-NOMADS

0.13819181
CIMMERIAN

0.14079516
SARMATIAN

0.14220998
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.14506702
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.14741838
HUNNIC-CENTRAL-ASIAN

0.15036552
SOUTH-SIBERIAN

0.15571808
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.15834807
SAKA-KAZAKHSTAN

0.15927082
ALANIC

0.16040918
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.16195868
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.17634166
PANNONIAN

0.18155810
EURASIAN-ARCTIC

0.18178521
MACEDONIAN

0.18297449
GREEK

0.18398801
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.18411418
ALTAI

0.18470837
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.18563118
ILLYRIAN

0.18619443
SWAT-VALLEY




Central Asian ( kazaks ) matches other programs for myself .....................although I only ever get anatolian by only one company ie, ftdna at 8%

----------


## Stuvanè

G25 0-1000 BCE (Iron Age) scaled

Distance to:	G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.04134724	ILLYRIAN
0.04239495	MACEDONIAN
0.06832972	GREEK
0.07021773	PANNONIAN
0.08262621	CELTIC-SOUTHEAST
0.08922004	IBERIAN
0.09783038	CELTIC-NORTHWEST
0.10015889	PONTIC
0.10623767	PANNONIAN-PONTIC
0.11073562	PONTIC-BALTIC
0.11894610	ALANIC
0.12158893	ANATOLIAN
0.12904906	NORDIC
0.14346839	NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN
0.15467633	LEVANTINE
0.15576423	CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC
0.15592685	EASTERN-IRANIAN
0.15600979	CIMMERIAN
0.16108678	SARMATIAN
0.16822059	SARMATIAN-WEST
0.17115920	SARMATIAN-URALS
0.17133571	SARMATIAN-POKROVKA
0.17304941	CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN
0.19098423	BALTIC
0.19483275	STEPPE-NOMADS

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 3.6308% / 0.03630761 | ADC: 1x
55.0	ILLYRIAN
45.0	MACEDONIAN

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 3.3712% / 0.03371182 | ADC: 0.5x
52.2	MACEDONIAN
33.0	ILLYRIAN
10.4	CELTIC-SOUTHEAST
3.4	GREEK
1.0	PANNONIAN-PONTIC

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.9819% / 0.02981866 | ADC: 0.25x
36.4	MACEDONIAN
20.8	CELTIC-SOUTHEAST
19.6	GREEK
14.8	ILLYRIAN
3.2	PANNONIAN-PONTIC
2.8	LEVANTINE
1.6	BALTIC
0.8	ALANIC

----------


## Archetype0ne

Very interesting results guys.
@ Torzio you are right, the categories are a bit confusing. Maybe because Illyrian was a term depicting various groups of people that might or might not have been related over a specific geographic location. In my opinion, and I suspect others will agree, Illyrian meant something totally different to Illyri prorie dicti when it was incorporated by the Romans. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._proprie_dicti

@Stuvane

I still can not wrap my head at how much ADC changes the results...
Would be interesting if they added more categories to the calculator... not sure what they would be, but 0-1000 BCE had plenty of people already in Italy, Iberia and Central Europe.

----------


## torzio

> Very interesting results guys.
> @ Torzio you are right, the categories are a bit confusing. Maybe because Illyrian was a term depicting various groups of people that might or might not have been related over a specific geographic location. In my opinion, and I suspect others will agree, Illyrian meant something totally different to Illyri prorie dicti when it was incorporated by the Romans. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._proprie_dicti
> 
> @Stuvane
> 
> I still can not wrap my head at how much ADC changes the results...
> Would be interesting if they added more categories to the calculator... not sure what they would be, but 0-1000 BCE had plenty of people already in Italy, Iberia and Central Europe.


Moving on with the term you indicated
_Illyrii proprie dicti_[118] were the Illyrians proper, so called by Pliny (23–79 AD) in his Natural History. They later formed the Docleatae. They were the Taulantii, the Pleraei or Pyraei, the Endirudini, Sasaei, Grabaei, Labeatae.
These are now found to be all Dardanian tribes ( modern Kosovo lands) .................so as I stated the term Illyrian for this program is not clear
On these tribes , if you read Taulantii history, they moved from modern Kosovo to modern north Albania , they got attacked too often by Dalmatians from Montenegro or north of this........they, over their history sort alliances with Macedonia and later the Romans ( from 212BC ) to kerb any Dalmatian aggression

----------


## Aspar

> Very interesting Aspar, thanks for sharing.
> 
> It seems our Illyrian component is fairly similar based on this calculator. However you have more than 2ce greater Macedonian component with very little Greek. While my Macedonian components is ~ around the same as my Greek component at 16.
> 
> Target: Aspar_scaled
> Distance: 2.2146% / 0.02214597
> 
> 37.2
> MACEDONIAN
> ...


Tbh with you, don't give too much attention to these calculators. 
They are all made by various ordinary forum users like me and you. They are basically relying on G25 made by Davidski and his spreadsheets which there is nothing wrong with that. What's wrong is naming these categories as 'Macedonian', 'Illyrian' etc. First of all there are no any ancient Macedonian samples that we are aware of so this is basically made up category and shouldn't be taken seriously. 

My bet is that all these admixture and G25 based calculators don't tell much. You can see the general picture but it's superficial and not detailed much. In order to see if you really have an ancestry inherited from a specific ancient group of people, the IBD sharing is the most important. The problem with it is that it's basically the most effective for a recently shared ancestry and it's hard to detect when you make comparisons with ancient samples because of the recombination process of DNA with every new generation.

Of course the other method of detecting a direct inheritance of ancestry of a specific group of ancient people is with analyzing uniparental markers such as y-dna or mt-dna. For this we need high quality samples with very good coverage that can read a high amount of mutations. This process is slow and it takes a lot of time to do this but we can see that the amount of publications regarding ancient dna is getting higher year by year which is a good sign.

Anyway, before I deleted my Gedmatch kit I used to compare my sample with ancient samples for matching segments and was interesting to see a couple of ancient samples with whom I share matching segments among who I share largest segments with:
1.M828815 RISE552_Yamnaya - *2.7cM*
2.M655536 I0231 Yamnaya - *1.5cM*
3.M343758 I0443 Yamnaya R1b-L23 - *4.1cM*
4.F999968 RISE548,Russia,~2ky - *1.3cM*
5.MW2273712 Bronze Age Bulgaria I2163 R1a-Z93 - *3.3cM*
6.RL6378186 I4331 MBA Croatia J2b2a - *3.2cM*
7.JD6924634 I5769 Iron Age Bulgaria (500-400 BC) - *3.9cM
*8.SZ6386770 I3313 Dalmatia Bronze Age - *2.6cM
*9.FP8983383 Avar-Szolad *Av2 - *2.9cM*
10.PE7910098 Avar Szolad *Av1 R1b-L51 - *2.0cM
*11.M581678 *Motala12 - *1.8cM
*12.M719407 (Minoan Lasithi) - *2.4cM*
13.Z936555 (DA382 TurkmenistanIA) - *1.8cM
*14.M853162 (DA89 Turk) - *2.4cM
*15.Z020190 (MA2200 Kalehoyuk c. 1750 BCE) - *2.2cM
*16.AD9975805 (I1819 Mesolithic Ukraine 1st oldest R1a) - *0.7cM
*17.Z040596 (*Boncuklu002) - *1.0cM
*18.T005824 (Sunghir6 Vladimir Rusin circa 1160AD) - *2.8cM
*19.F999916 (LBK, Stuttgart, 7ky) 5500 ybp - *4.5cM(This sample, a chalcolithic farmer from LBK Stuttgart is matched by almost all modern European people for some reason)
*20.M178367 (Loschbour) 6000 ybp - *4.8cM( This samples is matched by most European people as well)

*Also worth mentioning is the very close deep dive match on MTA with a Mycenaean...

Overall the picture is very complex and not at all simplistic as most of these calculators based on G25 and admixture show to us but according to these matching segments I did have ancestors among the ancient Balkan people as well as among the early Slavs but also among some Turkics...

----------


## Stuvanè

> Very interesting results guys.
> @ Torzio you are right, the categories are a bit confusing. Maybe because Illyrian was a term depicting various groups of people that might or might not have been related over a specific geographic location. In my opinion, and I suspect others will agree, Illyrian meant something totally different to Illyri prorie dicti when it was incorporated by the Romans. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._proprie_dicti
> 
> @Stuvane
> 
> I still can not wrap my head at how much ADC changes the results...
> Would be interesting if they added more categories to the calculator... not sure what they would be, but 0-1000 BCE had plenty of people already in Italy, Iberia and Central Europe.



@Archetype0ne

I don't know the secrets of ADC either, but it certainly has the utility of better aggregating the results and making them statistically understandable. With a value of zero, the autosomal proximity is maximum, but the quotas are often divided between a considerable number of samples and the practical utility is minimal. Increasing the ADC value gradually loses precision in an autosomal proximity, but it is easier to understand the main reference groups, their plots and hypothesize their admixtures. In my opinion the best results are obtained with ADC at 0.25 and 0.50. The value of 1 is a little less effective, but still useful. With a value of 2 no, the average is rounded off too roughly

----------


## Archetype0ne

> @Archetype0ne
> 
> I don't know the secrets of ADC either, but it certainly has the utility of better aggregating the results and making them statistically understandable. With a value of zero, the autosomal proximity is maximum, but the quotas are often divided between a considerable number of samples and the practical utility is minimal. Increasing the ADC value gradually loses precision in an autosomal proximity, but it is easier to understand the main reference groups, their plots and hypothesize their admixtures. In my opinion the best results are obtained with ADC at 0.25 and 0.50. The value of 1 is a little less effective, but still useful. With a value of 2 no, the average is rounded off too roughly


Thanks a lot Stuvanè. I was trying to google my way into info about this but had no luck. Your explanation is very useful.

----------


## Lukas

*NEW ph2ter's New Roman-Medieval unscaled calc on Vahaduo*http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/Ph2te...Calculator.htm

mine

Target: Lukasz
Distance: 0.9568% / 0.00956826 | ADC: 0.25x
50.6	BALTO-SLAVIC
31.4	BALTIC
7.8	IBERIAN
7.2	LEVANTINE
1.8	ETRUSCAN
0.6	BALKANIC-ROMAN
0.4	CELTO-NORSE
0.2	OLD-LATIN

----------


## Carlos

Target: KARLOS
Distance: 0.8615% / 0.00861453 | ADC: 0.25x

46.6
AQUITANIAN



26.8
IBERIAN



11.6
LUSITANIAN



6.8
ALANIC



3.2
CANARIAN



2.8
CELTO-NORSE



1.8
KENYA



0.2
CELTIC



0.2
EAST-ASIAN




Target: KARLOS
Distance: 0.7334% / 0.00733362

34.2
LUSITANIAN



25.2
AQUITANIAN



11.4
ALANIC



11.2
CELTO-NORSE



8.6
CANARIAN



4.8
IBERIAN



1.8
KENYA



1.2
JAPAN-JOMON



1.0
CELTIC



0.4
EAST-ASIAN



0.2
HUNS



OMG 
I am Japanese

Distance to:
KARLOS

0.01661566
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.01923460
IBERIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.01940670
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b

0.01964892
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.02149000
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.02178164
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.02221869
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.02336300
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.02422684
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.02428683
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3320

0.02478689
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8214

0.02529901
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.02554545
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.02615091
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA:RMPR851

0.02665127
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.02736768
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582

0.02899414
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_RomP:I8339

0.02911666
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.02923217
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.02959290
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3983

0.02992691
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.03019768
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109

0.03060850
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.03067344
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3323

0.03081590
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA:RMPR1021

0.03093913
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23

0.03126931
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3981

0.03139459
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3581

0.03166307
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12032

0.03173752
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:STR_310

0.03192178
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321

0.03210950
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473

0.03227460
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ43

0.03234672
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12644

0.03235892
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I12410

0.03262974
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36

0.03292977
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ36

0.03387329
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12647

0.03404541
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.03416255
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.03426325
CELTO-GERMANIC:SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_grt035

0.03496656
CELTIC:England_Roman:3DT16

0.03506095
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7457

0.03581494
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT21

0.03613641
BALKANIC-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.03624969
CELTO-GERMANIC:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ12

0.03698486
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR113

0.03732533
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1544

0.03737566
IBERIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3324

0.03749520
CELTO-GERMANIC :Laughing: EU_MA:ALH_1



_To 50 Samples

_The Guanche samples must already be Guanches mixed with Spaniards.


Target: CANARIAN:Canary_Islands_Guanche:gun005
Distance: 2.0578% / 0.02057821

59.2
Berber_MAR_TIZ



22.8
Spanish_Soria



7.4
BedouinB



6.8
Agta



3.2
Ethiopian_Tigray



0.6
Yukpa





Target: CANARIAN:Canary_Islands_Guanche:gun008
Distance: 1.4764% / 0.01476436

30.8
Berber_MAR_ERR



25.2
Saharawi



23.2
Berber_Tunisia_Chen



17.0
Spanish_Asturias



1.2
Vizayan



0.8
Ethiopian_Agaw



0.6
Mbuti



0.6
Mozabite



0.4
Koinanbe



0.2
Dusun




E.t.c

More than anything because my family has never told me about it.

----------


## torzio

> *NEW ph2ter's New Roman-Medieval unscaled calc on Vahaduo*
> 
> 
> http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/Ph2te...Calculator.htm
> 
> mine
> 
> Target: Lukasz
> Distance: 0.9568% / 0.00956826 | ADC: 0.25x
> ...



thanks

Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.17451211
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473

0.17496871
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA:RMPR851

0.17506475
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA:RMPR1021

0.17608387
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.17619137
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.17637638
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.17653383
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b

0.17655620
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.17667912
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.17684498
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.17694199
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.17710001
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.17712213
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.17728482
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.17740955
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.17745555
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.17751713
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23

0.17768995
SARDINIAN:ITA_Sardinia_Punic:MSR003

0.17778308
CELTIC:England_Roman:3DT16

0.17799559
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3323

0.17809366
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.17820148
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR113

0.17823544
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109

0.17827196
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.17833682
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3320




still get ingria
Target: Torzio_scaled
Distance: 17.4009% / 0.17400903 | ADC: 0.25x

39.2
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473



27.6
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA:RMPR851



18.6
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA:RMPR1021



11.6
GERMANIC:SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_97026



3.0
BALTIC:RUS_Ingria_IA:VIII5_2




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingrian_Finns

I do have 3 recent matches with swedes living in southern Finland ...................I am not sure ........................this is via myheritage site

----------


## Lukas

> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> still get ingria
> Target: Torzio_scaled
> Distance: 17.4009% / 0.17400903 | ADC: 0.25x
> 
> 39.2
> ...


I doubt it has any relevance in this context. I have much more with Italy in MH (19) and it doesn't mean anything for sure in my case. MH likes to amuse people with number of exotic matches. BTW I have 82 Finnish matches there...

----------


## Archetype0ne

"*NEW ph2ter's New Roman-Medieval unscaled calc on Vahaduo"
*Distance to:
AC

0.02173707
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA_o:RMPR437b

0.02201454
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ36

0.02409564
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:STR_310

0.02411390
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ43

0.02538247
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR835

0.02738375
BALKAN-GOTHIC:UKR_Chernyakhiv_Shyshaky:MJ37

0.02741697
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36

0.02823809
BALKANIC-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.02912473
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.02921404
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR131

0.02989164
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1544

0.02995780
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1548

0.03031633
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.03155551
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.03200812
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.03202156
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.03208535
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109

0.03333257
BALKANIC-ROMAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy305

0.03340075
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1549

0.03480302
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.03530028
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12647

0.03536510
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.03570350
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR75

0.03582681
GOTHIC-HUNIC:Ostrogothic_Crimea_ACD:KER_1

0.03609765
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121



Target: AC
Distance: 0.8898% / 0.00889785

41.2
OLD-LATIN



14.2
GRECO-ANATOLIAN



10.0
BALTO-SLAVIC



8.2
BALTO-FINNIC



8.0
LEVANTINE



5.2
BALKAN-GOTHIC



5.2
TARTESSIAN



3.6
NORSE



3.0
IBERIAN



0.8
VIETNAM



0.6
MELANESIA






Target: AC
Distance: 0.9312% / 0.00931234 | ADC: 0.25x

51.8
OLD-LATIN



12.0
GRECO-ANATOLIAN



10.6
BALKAN-GOTHIC



8.4
BALTO-FINNIC



7.2
BALTO-SLAVIC



3.8
NORSE



3.2
LEVANTINE



3.0
TARTESSIAN





Target: AC
Distance: 1.1281% / 0.01128098 | ADC: 0.5x

59.2
OLD-LATIN



24.4
BALKAN-GOTHIC



11.0
OLD-SLAVONIC



2.6
GRECO-ANATOLIAN



1.8
SUBALPINE-ROMAN



1.0
BALTO-FINNIC

----------


## Hawk

*0 - 1000 BCE (Iron Age) G25 Calculator*

Distance to:
Progon_scaled

0.04000697
ILLYRIAN

0.04054663
MACEDONIAN

0.06614198
PANNONIAN

0.06990364
GREEK

0.08654974
CELTIC-SOUTHEAST

0.09298279
PONTIC

0.09820382
CELTIC-NORTHWEST

0.10171040
IBERIAN

0.10252845
PONTIC-BALTIC

0.10584926
PANNONIAN-PONTIC

0.11417745
ALANIC

0.11873214
ANATOLIAN

0.13003546
NORDIC

0.13818708
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN

0.14767552
CENTRAL-EUROPEAN-PONTIC

0.15222235
CIMMERIAN

0.15290082
EASTERN-IRANIAN

0.15682512
LEVANTINE

0.15884956
SARMATIAN

0.16369708
SARMATIAN-POKROVKA

0.16479950
SARMATIAN-WEST

0.16546172
SARMATIAN-URALS

0.16881114
CENTRAL-ASIAN-INDOEUROPEAN

0.18490122
BALTIC

0.19515328
STEPPE-NOMADS




Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.4013% / 0.02401261

39.0
GREEK



24.0
MACEDONIAN



17.4
BALTIC



14.6
ILLYRIAN



2.6
NORTHWESTERN-IRANIAN



1.8
ALANIC



0.6
PONTIC-BALTIC



Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.5199% / 0.02519869 | ADC: 0.25x

37.2
MACEDONIAN



24.4
ILLYRIAN



22.2
GREEK



11.8
BALTIC



4.0
ALANIC



0.4
PONTIC




*ph2ter's New Roman-Medieval unscaled calc*Distance to:
Progon

0.02027240
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ43

0.02216709
BALKANIC-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.02225017
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ36

0.02414601
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:STR_310

0.02461565
OLD-LATIN:ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA_o:RMPR437b

0.02488092
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36

0.02502359
BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.02561503
BALKANIC-ROMAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy305

0.02642272
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.02647640
ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.02648264
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.02738138
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1548

0.02852157
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1544

0.02872716
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121

0.02876352
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR835

0.02914086
ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR131

0.02946795
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109

0.02956772
SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.02989482
BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1549

0.03164822
GOTHIC-HUNIC:Ostrogothic_Crimea_ACD:KER_1

0.03172207
BALKAN-GOTHIC:Gepidian_SRB_ACD:VIM_2

0.03284874
BALKAN-GOTHIC:UKR_Chernyakhiv_Shyshaky:MJ37

0.03326214
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.03393346
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.03401500
GRECO-ANATOLIAN:Anatolia_IA:MA2198



Target: Progon
Distance: 1.1251% / 0.01125060

27.6
BALKANIC-ROMAN



25.4
OLD-LATIN



13.6
GRECO-ANATOLIAN



10.0
GOTHIC-HUNIC



9.2
NORSE



8.6
BALTO-SLAVIC



4.6
ROMAN



0.6
JAPAN-JOMON



0.4
KENYA




Target: Progon
Distance: 1.1593% / 0.01159294 | ADC: 0.25x

31.4
BALKANIC-ROMAN



28.6
OLD-LATIN



9.0
BALTO-SLAVIC



8.2
SUBALPINE-ROMAN



8.0
GOTHIC-HUNIC



6.2
GRECO-ANATOLIAN



3.2
BALKAN-GOTHIC



2.8
ROMAN



2.6
NORSE

----------


## Archetype0ne

> thanks
> 
> Distance to:
> Torzio_scaled
> 
> 0.17451211
> ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473
> 
> 0.17496871
> ...


I am just writing to let you know you might have done same mistake I did and used scaled coordinates instead of unscaled. I will edit my post. Noticed due to the huge difference between the distances to the samples between me and Progon.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Anyone tried these calculators or willing to try and share results?

*Supreeeme G25 Language families (scaled)*


Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.02798197
Albanian:Albanian

0.03551570
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.03693863
Balto-Slavic:Bulgarian

0.03703262
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.03756595
Western_Romance:Italian_Tuscany

0.04046623
Eastern_Romance:Romanian

0.04059236
Balto-Slavic:Macedonian

0.04552827
Western_Romance:Italian_Bergamo

0.05970204
Western_Romance:Portuguese

0.06067748
Semitic:Maltese

0.06100587
Western_Romance:Italian_Calabria

0.06610041
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.06808425
Western_Romance:Spanish_Aragon

0.07140367
Balto-Slavic:Croatian

0.07291430
Western_Romance:French_Paris

0.07517540
Germanic:Belgian

0.07594046
Uralic:Hungarian

0.08317272
Germanic:German

0.09499164
Celtic:Welsh

0.09598609
Germanic :Laughing: utch

0.09745185
Germanic:English

0.10319285
Celtic:Irish

0.10608261
Turkic:Turkish_Central

0.10749825
Balto-Slavic:Polish

0.10768508
Balto-Slavic:Ukrainian






Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.2919% / 0.02291868

69.8
Hellenic



13.2
Western_Romance



9.6
Balto-Slavic



3.8
Uralic



2.0
Albanian



1.0
Austronesian



0.6
Berber







Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.3565% / 0.02356498 | ADC: 0.25x

45.6
Hellenic



35.2
Eastern_Romance



11.0
Albanian



7.6
Western_Romance



0.6
Austronesian






Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.5400% / 0.02540049 | ADC: 0.5x

54.2
Albanian



22.6
Eastern_Romance



20.8
Hellenic



2.4
Western_Romance

----------


## Archetype0ne

*Religion G25 Calculator*Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.02639508
Orthodox_Christianity:Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.02798197
Sunni_Islam:Albanian

0.03231981
Catholic_Christianity:Swiss_Italian

0.03358316
Orthodox_Christianity:Moldavian

0.03551570
Orthodox_Christianity:Greek_Thessaly

0.03693863
Orthodox_Christianity:Bulgarian

0.03703262
Orthodox_Christianity:Greek_Peloponnese

0.03756595
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Tuscany

0.03872656
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Piedmont

0.03964918
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Veneto

0.04031140
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Northeast

0.04046623
Orthodox_Christianity:Romanian

0.04055431
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Umbria

0.04059236
Orthodox_Christianity:Macedonian

0.04226074
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Marche

0.04256740
Orthodox_Christianity:Greek_Izmir

0.04401298
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04466572
Catholic_Christianity:French_Corsica

0.04552827
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Bergamo

0.04584885
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Lazio

0.04609539
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Molise

0.04626446
Orthodox_Christianity:Montenegrin

0.04791903
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Abruzzo

0.04805939
Orthodox_Christianity:Serbian

0.04832654
Catholic_Christianity:Italian_Liguria



Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.3033% / 0.02303278 | ADC: 0.5x

87.8
Orthodox_Christianity



12.2
Catholic_Christianity





Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 1.9366% / 0.01936573 | ADC: 0.25x

83.4
Orthodox_Christianity



15.8
Catholic_Christianity



0.4
Mahayana_Buddhism



0.4
Protestant_Christianity





Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 1.8118% / 0.01811824

81.2
Orthodox_Christianity



16.6
Catholic_Christianity



1.4
Sunni_Islam



0.6
Protestant_Christianity



0.2
Mahayana_Buddhism

----------


## Hawk

*Supreeeme G25 Language families (scaled)*
Distance to:
Progon_scaled

0.02208450
Albanian:Albanian

0.02615174
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.03270794
Western_Romance:Italian_Tuscany

0.03282051
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.03675538
Balto-Slavic:Bulgarian

0.03767072
Balto-Slavic:Macedonian

0.04018437
Western_Romance:Italian_Bergamo

0.04195991
Eastern_Romance:Romanian

0.05797167
Western_Romance:Italian_Calabria

0.06078969
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.06215269
Semitic:Maltese

0.06473999
Western_Romance:Portuguese

0.06934722
Western_Romance:Spanish_Aragon

0.07227982
Balto-Slavic:Croatian

0.07241345
Western_Romance:French_Paris

0.07453777
Germanic:Belgian

0.07736686
Uralic:Hungarian

0.08279164
Germanic:German

0.09389678
Celtic:Welsh

0.09564925
Germanic:English

0.09588198
Germanic :Laughing: utch

0.10196310
Celtic:Irish

0.10863180
Germanic:Swedish

0.10909444
Balto-Slavic:Polish

0.10913728
Turkic:Turkish_Central



Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.0073% / 0.02007290

41.0
Hellenic



35.2
Albanian



10.6
Balto-Slavic



8.6
Germanic



4.6
Western_Romance



Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.0281% / 0.02028142 | ADC: 0.25x

52.0
Albanian



26.4
Hellenic



13.6
Balto-Slavic



4.0
Celtic



4.0
Western_Romance




Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.1393% / 0.02139337 | ADC: 0.5x

84.8
Albanian



7.4
Balto-Slavic



6.0
Western_Romance



1.8
Hellenic

----------


## Hawk

ArchetypeOne can you try this Balkan calculator i have made? It uses scaled coordinates.




> West_Balkan_Slav:Bosnian,0.1290754,0.1348622,0.0449528,0.0248064,0.0312058,0.0098726,0.004841,0.0052152,-0.0024136,-0.001859,0.0004224,-0.0028176,0.00556,0.0162396,-0.0125404,0.0010078,0.0066756,-0.000583,0.004827,0.0030266,-0.0050912,-0.0034376,0.0075182,0.001229,-0.0016286
> West_Balkan_Slav:Croatian,0.128051,0.1338467,0.0518917,0.0314925,0.035822,0.0125223,0.0060161,0.0067381,0.0018408,-0.0058862,-0.001153,-0.0023827,0.0047275,0.0127851,-0.0066365,-0.0022011,0.0027512,-0.0007223,0.0018101,-0.0007503,-0.005166,-0.0024236,0.0044246,-0.0010966,0.0001796
> East_Balkan_Slav:Bulgarian,0.12475,0.1348622,0.0256442,0.0053618,0.02462,-0.0008368,0.005499,0.0030458,-0.0002862,0.0069978,-0.0033452,0.0008992,0.002111,0.0086426,-0.0143046,-0.0022274,0.0070928,0.0020016,0.0031424,-0.0037018,-0.0046168,-0.000544,0.00281,-0.0024824,-0.0010776
> East_European_Slav:Ukrainian,0.1309273,0.1240867,0.0683506,0.0575551,0.0376867,0.0212936,0.0087651,0.0113072,-0.002891,-0.0210999,-0.0016327,-0.0076594,0.0153563,0.0216328,-0.0112354,-0.0010965,0.0046903,-0.0006985,0.0025989,0.0017002,-0.0044989,-0.003479,0.0067387,-0.0040578,0.0007217
> East_European_Slav:Belarusian,0.1322625,0.1236239,0.0750219,0.0695957,0.0402331,0.0265691,0.0107321,0.0133226,-0.0002727,-0.0246017,-0.0026957,-0.0092119,0.0193259,0.0272309,-0.0112647,-0.0038009,-0.0009647,0.0003717,0.0041397,-0.0010504,-0.0042342,-0.0046081,0.0077235,-0.0068601,0.0006946
> Albanian,0.1181863,0.1417511,0.0155562,-0.0158808,0.0251586,-0.0074138,0.0033683,0.0018077,0.0006648,0.0161279,0.0011097,0.0015486,-0.0070986,0.0066059,-0.019295,-0.0041544,0.0081273,0.0014992,0.0082962,-0.0059402,-0.0055629,0.0007212,0.0024238,0.0021991,-0.0025248
> Hellenic:Greek_Crete,0.1070972,0.1463285,-0.0168335,-0.0466295,0.0057632,-0.0153645,0.0022005,-0.0013009,-0.0029936,0.0129388,0.0013876,0.0027794,-0.0009596,0.0043915,-0.0122765,-0.0038692,0.001529,0.0008983,0.0040565,-0.0055482,-0.0050935,0.0014165,-0.0007506,-0.0012051,-0.0019595
> Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese,0.118376,0.1438667,0.0037713,-0.0325153,0.0159003,-0.010412,0.001645,-0.000923,-0.000409,0.018102,0.000108,0.0039467,-0.0058967,0.0037157,-0.016377,0.0023863,0.0134297,0.0003377,0.009176,-0.0007083,-0.0092753,0.003998,0.0013967,-0.0001203,-0.0033927
> Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly,0.119135,0.1452207,0.013702,-0.020026,0.0188753,-0.0051133,0.0005483,0.000769,0,0.01877,0.0026523,0.0040963,-0.0072843,0.0056883,-0.0090933,-0.0041987,0.0021297,-0.000549,0.0041483,-0.005336,-0.0069877,0.0012777,0.0035743,0.0014057,-0.003353
> ...

----------


## Stuvanè

Ph2ter's New Roman-Medieval unscaled


Distance to: G25notscaledStuvanè

0.01487784 IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36
0.01802387 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23
0.02030369 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121
0.02036320 BALKANIC-ROMAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy305
0.02095113 BALKANIC-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ37
0.02131408 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33
0.02217702 BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61
0.02285585 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR113
0.02372910 ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR473
0.02439221 IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892
0.02442314 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36
0.02448612 BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:NW_54
0.02478669 OLD-LATIN:ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o:RMPR850
0.02647640 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94
0.02662086 OLD-LATIN:ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA:RMPR1021
0.02693251 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ36
0.02755649 ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1543
0.02767038 ETRUSCAN:ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b
0.02814267 ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1544
0.02831572 SUBALPINE-ROMAN:HUN:Hun_MA_Szolad:SZ43
0.02853401 IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895
0.02993409 ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR835
0.03018360 BALKANIC-ROMAN:ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR1549
0.03039605 SARDINIAN:ITA_Sardinia_Punic:MSR002
0.03053293 BALKANIC-ROMAN :Laughing: EU_MA_ACD:STR_310

Target: G25notscaledStuvanè
Distance: 1.1775% / 0.01177532 | ADC: 1x
75.2	IBERIAN
22.8	BALKANIC-ROMAN
2.0	OLD-LATIN

Target: G25notscaledStuvanè
Distance: 0.9423% / 0.00942266 | ADC: 0.5x
49.2	IBERIAN
28.6	BALKANIC-ROMAN
15.8	OLD-LATIN
3.2	CELTO-NORSE
3.2	ETRUSCAN

Target: G25notscaledStuvanè
Distance: 0.7259% / 0.00725886 | ADC: 0.25x
28.6	IBERIAN
26.0	OLD-LATIN
17.4	BALKANIC-ROMAN
11.2	ETRUSCAN
6.0	CELTO-NORSE
4.0	BALTIC
3.4	GRECO-ANATOLIAN
2.6	SUBALPINE-ROMAN
0.8	ALANIC

___________________________________________

Supreeeme G25 Languege Families

Distance to:	G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.02890115	Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly
0.03108708	Western_Romance:Italian_Tuscany
0.03117244	Western_Romance:Italian_Bergamo
0.03488089	Albanian:Albanian
0.04648945	Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese
0.04837068	Balto-Slavic:Bulgarian
0.05128531	Balto-Slavic:Macedonian
0.05185619	Eastern_Romance:Romanian
0.05384627	Western_Romance:Portuguese
0.05650126	Semitic:Maltese
0.05657887	Western_Romance:Spanish_Aragon
0.05683315	Western_Romance:Italian_Calabria
0.06046815	Hellenic:Greek_Crete
0.07114461	Western_Romance:French_Paris
0.07309467	Germanic:Belgian
0.07900799	Balto-Slavic:Croatian
0.08337047	Uralic:Hungarian
0.08474542	Germanic:German
0.09255010	Celtic:Welsh
0.09357128	Germanic:English
0.09617824	Germanic :Laughing: utch
0.10011698	Celtic:Irish
0.10936353	Germanic:Icelandic
0.11023890	Germanic:Swedish
0.11032809	Turkic:Turkish_Central

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.4200% / 0.02419953 | ADC: 1x
60.6	Hellenic
39.4	Western_Romance

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.4133% / 0.02413296 | ADC: 0.5x
56.8	Hellenic
43.2	Western_Romance

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.3181% / 0.02318130 | ADC: 0.25x
56.0	Western_Romance
38.4	Hellenic
4.2	Semitic
1.4	Iranian

----------


## Hawk

Mine, for instance.

Distance to:
Progon_scaled

0.02208450
Albanian

0.02615174
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.03148173
Romanian:Moldavian

0.03282051
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.03675538
East_Balkan_Slav:Bulgarian

0.04179356
Italic:Italian_Lazio

0.04195991
Romanian:Romanian

0.04272890
Italic:Italian_Lombardy

0.06078969
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.06177108
West_Balkan_Slav:Bosnian

0.06539146
Central_Europe:Swiss_German

0.07227982
West_Balkan_Slav:Croatian

0.07291586
Central_Europe:Austrian

0.07736686
Central_Europe:Hungarian

0.10566364
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Kayseri

0.10913728
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Central

0.11006986
East_European_Slav:Ukrainian

0.11595958
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Aydin

0.11912875
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Southwest

0.12441804
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_North

0.12698885
East_European_Slav:Belarusian




Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.0085% / 0.02008528

43.4
Hellenic



33.6
Albanian



12.4
West_Balkan_Slav



9.4
Central_Europe



1.2
Italic



Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.0398% / 0.02039786 | ADC: 0.25x

52.8
Albanian



23.6
Hellenic



16.8
Romanian



6.8
Central_Europe



Target: Progon_scaled
Distance: 2.1277% / 0.02127735 | ADC: 0.5x

79.8
Albanian



13.8
Romanian



6.4
Hellenic

----------


## Carlos

*Balkans K4 Global25 Calculator*

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 4.5177% / 0.04517706 | ADC: 0.25x

100.0
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 4.4990% / 0.04499016

94.6
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World



5.2
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World



0.2
Mongolsetal.





Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.05175749
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Balkans_BAI4332

0.05657892
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_HungaryDA195

0.05873607
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Balkans_BAI4331

0.06099381
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_HungaryDA198

0.07338982
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_HungaryDA197

0.08514701
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_Moldovascy192

0.08614233
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_Moldovascy197

0.08803563
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Thracian

0.09631971
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:MycenaeanI9033

0.09657839
SlavicMigration

0.10446692
Pre-Slavic_Thracian_World:Scythian_Moldovascy300

0.10689882
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:MycenaeanI9041

0.12240163
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:MycenaeanI9006

0.12543440
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:MycenaeanI9010

0.12690862
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:Anatolia_MLBAMA2203

0.14338971
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:Anatolia_MLBAMA2200

0.14482051
Pre-Slavic_Greek_World:Minoan_Lasithi

0.61515078
Mongolsetal.




Throw more like for Thrace in this Balkan calculator

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Mine, for instance.
> 
> Distance to:
> Progon_scaled
> 
> 0.02208450
> Albanian
> 
> 0.02615174
> ...


Distance to:
AC_scaled

0.02798197
Albanian

0.03358316
Romanian:Moldavian

0.03551570
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.03693863
East_Balkan_Slav:Bulgarian

0.03703262
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.04046623
Romanian:Romanian

0.04584885
Italic:Italian_Lazio

0.04993415
Italic:Italian_Lombardy

0.06084965
West_Balkan_Slav:Bosnian

0.06610041
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.06721625
Central_Europe:Swiss_German

0.07140367
West_Balkan_Slav:Croatian

0.07221694
Central_Europe:Austrian

0.07594046
Central_Europe:Hungarian

0.10444799
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Kayseri

0.10608261
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Central

0.10768508
East_European_Slav:Ukrainian

0.10865677
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Aydin

0.11067668
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Southwest

0.12003321
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_North

0.12544364
East_European_Slav:Belarusian



Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.4627% / 0.02462741

58.8
Hellenic



33.0
Romanian



8.0
Central_Europe



0.2
Albanian





Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.7327% / 0.02732688 | ADC: 1x

90.8
Albanian



9.2
Romanian





Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.5920% / 0.02591988 | ADC: 0.5x

56.4
Albanian



27.6
Romanian



16.0
Hellenic





Target: AC_scaled
Distance: 2.4721% / 0.02472113 | ADC: 0.25x

45.6
Hellenic



40.8
Romanian



13.6
Albanian





Here you go.

----------


## Carlos

*Supreeeme G25 Language families (scaled)*



Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.2110% / 0.02211047 | ADC: 1x

100.0
Western_Romance





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.0762% / 0.02076218 | ADC: 0.25x

96.0
Western_Romance



2.4
Celtic



1.6
Cushitic






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.0001% / 0.02000146

92.2
Western_Romance



3.2
Cushitic



2.6
Balto-Slavic



2.0
Northwest_Caucasian




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02312202
Western_Romance:Portuguese

0.02553041
Western_Romance:Spanish_Aragon

0.04552132
Western_Romance:Italian_Bergamo

0.05056169
Western_Romance:French_Paris

0.05636289
Germanic:Belgian

0.05726834
Western_Romance:Italian_Tuscany

0.06572764
Eastern_Romance:Romanian

0.06786678
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.06888937
Balto-Slavic:Bulgarian

0.07070820
Albanian:Albanian

0.07141790
Germanic:German

0.07204023
Balto-Slavic:Macedonian

0.07260373
Celtic:Welsh

0.07477139
Germanic:English

0.07828393
Germanic :Laughing: utch

0.07854790
Balto-Slavic:Croatian

0.07932981
Uralic:Hungarian

0.08024596
Celtic:Irish

0.08292518
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.08492763
Semitic:Maltese

0.08994037
Germanic:Icelandic

0.09247941
Germanic:Swedish

0.09248004
Western_Romance:Italian_Calabria

0.10198589
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.10899741
Balto-Slavic:Polish

0.11387907
Balto-Slavic:Ukrainian

----------


## torzio

my results from balkan ( progon ) data




Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.02642337
Italic:Italian_Lombardy

0.02832107
Central_Europe:Swiss_German

0.03866994
Romanian:Romanian

0.03920017
East_Balkan_Slav:Bulgarian

0.03945232
Romanian:Moldavian

0.03963424
Albanian

0.04302289
Hellenic:Greek_Thessaly

0.05188824
Italic:Italian_Lazio

0.05713117
Central_Europe:Austrian

0.05757485
West_Balkan_Slav:Bosnian

0.05898764
Hellenic:Greek_Peloponnese

0.06024055
West_Balkan_Slav:Croatian

0.06333777
Central_Europe:Hungarian

0.07821003
Hellenic:Greek_Crete

0.09943911
East_European_Slav:Ukrainian

0.11361176
East_European_Slav:Belarusian

0.11968122
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Kayseri

0.12181858
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Central

0.12588498
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Aydin

0.13002281
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_Southwest

0.13444910
Anatolian_Turkish:Turkish_North





77.4
Italic



13.4
East_European_Slav



9.2
Hellenic

----------


## Carlos

*Ancient G25 World Neolithic-Eneolithic Calculator*


Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.4138% / 0.02413771

47.6
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic



27.2
STEPPE-Eneolithic



7.4
HUNTERS-SHG



7.2
FARMERS-Balkans_Neolithic



5.6
HUNTERS-WHG



3.8
IBEROMAURUSIAN



0.8
HUNTERS-CHG



0.4
EAST-AFRICA






```
 Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.12592724
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I0412

0.12699499
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:mur

0.13375163
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I0409

0.13534266
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I1972

0.14435591
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I0413

0.14648219
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I2199

0.15256864
FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I0410

0.16231401
FARMERS-Balkans_Neolithic:I3947

0.16516542
FARMERS-Barcin_Neolithic:I1097

0.16935229
FARMERS-Barcin_Neolithic:I1581

0.17078157
FARMERS-Balkans_Neolithic:I2533

0.17265431
FARMERS-Balkans_Neolithic:I3498

0.18201710
MAYKOP:Novosvobodnaya:I6272

0.18384596
MAYKOP:Novosvobodnaya:I6267

0.19388113
MAYKOP:Novosvobodnaya:I6266

0.19627743
MAYKOP:Novosvobodnaya:I6268

0.20615316
LEVANT-Neolithic:I1170

0.22624505
STEPPE-Eneolithic:Progress_Eneolithic:PG2001

0.23166466
STEPPE-Eneolithic:Vonyuchka_Eneolithic:VJ1001

0.24232385
STEPPE-Eneolithic:Progress_Eneolithic:PG2004

0.26569905
HUNTERS-SHG:Sweden_Motala_HG:I0013

0.26767314
HUNTERS-SHG:Norway_Mesolithic:Hum2

0.27415596
HUNTERS-SHG:Norway_Mesolithic:Hum1

0.27581590
HUNTERS-SHG:Norway_N_HG:Steigen

0.27996775
HUNTERS-CHG:KK1

0.28263094
HUNTERS-EHG:Sidelkino

0.28724734
HUNTERS-SHG:Sweden_Motala_HG:I0011

0.28936152
HUNTERS-SHG:Sweden_Motala_HG:I0015

0.29013143
HUNTERS-SHG:Sweden_Motala_HG:I0014

0.29098649
HUNTERS-EHG:I0124

0.30271280
HUNTERS-SHG:Sweden_Motala_HG:I0012

0.30279968
HUNTERS-EHG:UzOO77

0.30737629
HUNTERS-EHG:I0061

0.32160412
IRAN-PASTORALISTS_Neolithic:Wezmeh_Cave_N:WC1

0.32530693
IRAN-PASTORALISTS_Neolithic:Abdul_Hosein_N:AH2

0.34547207
HUNTERS-WHG:I1875

0.36016742
HUNTERS-West_Siberia_Neolithic:I5766

0.37479741
HUNTERS-West_Siberia_Neolithic:I1960

0.38403656
DRAVIDIAN-Bronze_Age:Shahr_I_Sokhta_BA3:S8728.E1.L1

0.38597712
HUNTERS-WHG:Loschbour:Loschbour

0.40115773
IBEROMAURUSIAN:Morocco_Iberomaurusian:TAF009

0.41906207
IBEROMAURUSIAN:Morocco_EN:IAM.7


```


Target: IBEROMAURUSIAN:Morocco_EN:IAM.5
Distance: 30.5071% / 0.30507104

53.8
LEVANT-Neolithic



41.0
EAST-AFRICA



3.4
SOUTHEAST-ASIA



1.4
HUNTERS-WHG



0.4
AUSTRALIAN








> Distance to:
> IBEROMAURUSIAN:Morocco_EN:IAM.5
> 
> 0.41465444
> LEVANT-Neolithic:I1170
> 
> 0.45545012
> FARMERS-Iberia_Neolithic:I0412
> 
> ...

----------


## Lukas

There is updated website of http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/
I think breakdown to modern and ancient calcs was needed:)
Also calculators from second G25 Vahaduo website (regional) are integrated here.

----------


## Lukas

Added French BA (FRA_BA) and Gaul (FRA_IA) samples to Vahaduo G25 official Davidski's sheets


G25 Ancient Averages scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25an...ges-scaled.htm
G25 Ancient Individual Samples scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25ancient-scaled.htm
G25 Modern AND Ancient averages scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25mo...d-averages.htm

----------


## Carlos

> Added French BA (FRA_BA) and Gaul (FRA_IA) samples to Vahaduo G25 official Davidski's sheets
> G25 Ancient Averages scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25an...ges-scaled.htm
> G25 Ancient Individual Samples scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25ancient-scaled.htm
> G25 Modern AND Ancient averages scaled http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25mo...d-averages.htm


Merci Beaucoup!


Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 0.5338% / 0.00533841

9.8
Iberia_North_MLN



9.2
FRA_IA



8.8
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA



7.6
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



7.2
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



6.6
Iberia_Northeast_MLN



4.6
CHE_LN



4.4
Iberia_Southwest_CA



3.4
Anatolia_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res



3.4
MAR_Taforalt



3.0
FRA_BA



3.0
HRV_Sopot_MN



3.0
SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna



2.6
DEU_MA



2.6
RUS_Afanasievo



2.4
ITA_Sardinia_Nuragic



2.2
Iberia_Southeast_CA



2.2
RUS_Saltovo-Mayaki_low_res



2.0
KEN_Pastoral_N



2.0
RUS_Darkveti-Meshoko_En



1.8
GEO_CHG



1.8
ITA_Sardinia_EBA



1.6
Levant_PPNC



1.4
England_CA_EBA



1.0
DEU_Anselfingen_FN



0.8
ITA_Collegno_MA



0.6
HUN_Starcevo_N



0.6
UKR_Trypillia



0.2
CHE_EBA



0.2
GRC_Minoan_Lassithi




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02390459
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.03270004
Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.03332549
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.03426806
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b

0.03515617
DEU_Singen_EBA:MX277

0.03557673
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier:I0588

0.03685931
DEU_Roman:FN_2

0.03809794
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1289

0.03824775
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12514

0.04047126
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12515

0.04112777
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR63

0.04129128
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.04167169
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.04185729
Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.04222330
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.04272282
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR109

0.04288595
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105

0.04292270
CHE_IA:SX18

0.04296715
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.04343181
HUN_BA:I7040

0.04350169
ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR116

0.04351254
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.04385475
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.04418520
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.04481680
Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.04482101
DEU_Lech_EBA:POST_44

0.04489704
DEU_Lech_EBA:POST_50

0.04502960
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7498

0.04508200
Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.04531083
FRA_IA:ERS88

----------


## Carlos

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 0.9142% / 0.00914152

20.8
DEU_Anselfingen_FN



13.0
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



12.6
IRL_MN



11.0
French_IA_south



11.0
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



9.4
Iberia_Menorca_LBA



4.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C



4.4
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA



2.8
GEO_CHG



2.4
HRV_Vucedol



2.4
ITA_Sardinia_C_o



2.2
MAR_EN



1.4
Levant_PPNC






50 Samples

Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02008536
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

0.02180489
Spanish_Galicia

0.02231244
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

0.02269035
Spanish_Andalucia

0.02312202
Portuguese

0.02489288
Spanish_Valencia

0.02490052
Spanish_Menorca

0.02522834
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.02553041
Spanish_Aragon

0.02585001
Spanish_Cataluna

0.02603826
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona

0.02618920
Spanish_Eivissa

0.02618944
Spanish_Alacant

0.02619990
Spanish_Pirineu

0.02712183
Spanish_Lleida

0.02722912
Spanish_Baleares

0.02793500
Spanish_Cantabria

0.02795867
Spanish_Extremadura

0.02815267
Spanish_Murcia

0.02822339
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE

0.02842729
Spanish_Castello

0.02852608
Spanish_Barcelones

0.02860053
Spanish_Mallorca

0.02901544
Spanish_Penedes

0.02905788
Spanish_Peri-Barcelona

0.02921315
Spanish_Girona

0.02979956
Spanish_Catalunya_Central

0.03252786
Spanish_Navarra

0.03269467
French_South

0.03397176
Spanish_Asturias

0.03426806
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA

0.03490586
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES

0.03557673
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier

0.03685931
DEU_Roman

0.03729018
French_Auvergne

0.03861764
French_Provence

0.03877040
Spanish_Soria

0.03903458
Spanish_La_Rioja

0.03951440
French_Occitanie

0.03973633
Swiss_French

0.04008978
Bell_Beaker_CHE

0.04011372
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.04019499
Spanish_Pais_Vasco

0.04022060
French_IA_south

0.04065076
Iberia_North_IA

0.04111952
Spanish_Canarias

0.04171394
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.04190514
Basque_French

0.04242186
Iberia_East_IA

0.04292270
CHE_IA




Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.9475% / 0.01947471 | ADC: 1x

82.8
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



17.2
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.7648% / 0.01764793 | ADC: 0.5x

77.0
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



8.6
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha



7.8
Spanish_La_Rioja



3.4
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



2.0
Spanish_Menorca



1.2
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.3352% / 0.01335169 | ADC: 0.25x

62.4
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



6.4
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



5.6
Iberia_Southwest_BA



5.2
DEU_Anselfingen_FN



4.8
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier



4.4
Spanish_La_Rioja



4.2
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C



3.6
Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE



1.8
Spanish_Menorca



1.0
GEO_CHG

----------


## Stuvanè

G25 Ancient Averages scaled

Distance to: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.02943521 ITA_Rome_MA
0.02945251 ITA_Proto-Villanovan
0.03162429 HRV_IA
0.03618864 ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity
0.03992107 ITA_Etruscan
0.04015272 HRV_EBA
0.04552900 Scythian_MDA
0.04666663 Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE
0.04948115 ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA
0.04960076 Bell_Beaker_ITA
0.04991581 HRV_MBA
0.05029210 Levant_LBN_MA_o4
0.05056868 HUN_Avar_Period
0.05107448 ITA_Tivoli_Renaissance
0.05400275 IND_Roopkund_B
0.05425915 HUN_MA_Szolad_o1
0.05651353 French_IA_south
0.05675157 ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA
0.05755882 HUN_BA
0.05784795 BGR_IA
0.05896647 BGR_EBA
0.06006327 CHE_IA
0.06013163 ITA_Rome_Renaissance
0.06077980 Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES
0.06114631 DEU_Lech_MBA


Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.1743% / 0.02174293 | ADC: 1x

45.0
ITA_Rome_MA



34.0
ITA_Proto-Villanovan



21.0
HRV_IA





Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.9489% / 0.01948898 | ADC: 0.5x

31.4
ITA_Rome_MA



29.8
HRV_IA



28.6
ITA_Proto-Villanovan



8.8
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o



1.4
ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA





Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.3949% / 0.01394891 | ADC: 0.25x

34.4
HRV_IA



21.4
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o



15.0
DEU_Singen_EIA



9.8
ITA_Rome_MA



5.4
Anatolia_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res



5.4
ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA



4.8
French_IA_south



2.4
ITA_Collegno_MA



1.2
ITA_Proto-Villanovan



0.2
Anatolia_Kumtepe_N_low_res






CLEAR OUTPUTCYCLES - 1XADD DIST COL - 1XPRINT ZEROES - NOAGGREGATE - YESADD BAR CHART - MODE 1G25scaledStuvanè_scaled


__________________________________________________ _______________

G25 Ancient Individuale Samples Scaled

Distance to:	G25scaledStuvanè_scaled


0.02629460	ITA_Collegno_MA:CL36
0.02849500	ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1287
0.02945251	ITA_Proto-Villanovan:RMPR1
0.03148413	ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23
0.03162429	HRV_IA:I3313
0.03420867	HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ37
0.03423024	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33
0.03583666	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105
0.03633963	ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1285
0.03636160	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR121
0.03684350	Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524
0.03698117	HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ36
0.03754735	Scythian_MDA:scy305
0.03764200	ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR60
0.03794534	Scythian_HUN :Laughing: A198
0.03896548	Scythian_MDA:scy197
0.03911285	HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ28
0.03914573	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR120
0.04015272	HRV_EBA:I3499
0.04023599	HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ43
0.04035450	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR36
0.04044079	Scythian_MDA:scy300
0.04089117	HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ32
0.04150129	DEU_MA_ACD:NW_54
0.04196954	Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892


Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.8479% / 0.01847945 | ADC: 1x

44.4
ITA_Collegno_MA



22.4
ITA_Rome_MA



17.8
ITA_Proto-Villanovan



12.4
HUN_MA_Szolad



3.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria





Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.4177% / 0.01417730 | ADC: 0.5x

29.4
ITA_Rome_MA



26.2
ITA_Collegno_MA



19.4
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



12.2
HRV_IA



11.6
HUN_MA_Szolad



1.2
ITA_Proto-Villanovan






Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.0477% / 0.01047651 | ADC: 0.25x

22.4
HRV_IA



17.2
ITA_Rome_MA



17.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



12.4
ITA_Collegno_MA



11.8
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o



7.0
DEU_MA



5.4
HUN_MA_Szolad



3.6
ITA_Etruscan



1.6
Anatolia_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res



1.4
HUN_MA_Szolad_o1





__________________________________________________ ____________________________

G25 Modern and Ancient Averages Scaled

Distance to:	G25scaledStuvanè_scaled


0.02559946	Italian_Liguria
0.02578946	Italian_Lombardy
0.02784830	Italian_Piedmont
0.02890115	Greek_Thessaly
0.02943521	ITA_Rome_MA
0.02945251	ITA_Proto-Villanovan
0.03085707	Italian_Marche
0.03108708	Italian_Tuscany
0.03117244	Italian_Bergamo
0.03162429	HRV_IA
0.03395817	Swiss_Italian
0.03488089	Albanian
0.03593146	Italian_Veneto
0.03611197	French_Corsica
0.03618864	ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity
0.03679646	Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige
0.03723127	Italian_Lazio
0.03774512	Italian_Umbria
0.03885696	Greek_Central_Macedonia
0.03992107	ITA_Etruscan
0.04015272	HRV_EBA
0.04076855	Italian_Abruzzo
0.04101491	Italian_Molise
0.04173885	Italian_Northeast
0.04317431	Gagauz




Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.0518% / 0.02051818 | ADC: 1x

35.6
Italian_Liguria



32.0
Italian_Lombardy



25.4
Greek_Thessaly



7.0
ITA_Proto-Villanovan





Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.6386% / 0.01638576 | ADC: 0.5x

44.4
Italian_Liguria



18.8
HRV_IA



15.0
ITA_Proto-Villanovan



11.8
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o



6.2
Greek_Thessaly



3.8
Italian_Lombardy






Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 1.3563% / 0.01356317 | ADC: 0.25x

35.0
Italian_Liguria



28.6
HRV_IA



18.8
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA_o



10.0
DEU_Singen_EIA



3.2
Anatolia_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res



2.6
ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA



1.8
ITA_Proto-Villanovan

----------


## torzio

mine below from


*G25 Ancient Individual Samples scaled*


Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.02559149
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.02643753
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105

0.02691569
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL23

0.02719342
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR61

0.02830732
ITA_Proto-Villanovan:RMPR1

0.02911866
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR33

0.03215508
DEU_MA_ACD:NW_54

0.03371179
HRV_IA:I3313

0.03426234
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL36

0.03476436
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL57

0.03480288
BGR_EBA:I2165

0.03498766
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.03515479
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.03517442
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ28

0.03657139
ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1221

0.03717029
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ45

0.03734266
ITA_Etruscan:RMPR474b

0.03772227
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR55

0.03801966
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885

0.03945723
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ37

0.04006552
HUN_MA_Szolad:SZ18

0.04019366
HUN_BA:I7043

0.04063399
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538

0.04084487
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR108

0.04104346
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL47











no french fro me

----------


## torzio

my ancients and modern scaled

Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.02523376
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.02540501
Italian_Liguria

0.02635030
Italian_Bergamo

0.02642337
Italian_Lombardy

0.02669029
Italian_Veneto

0.02682413
Italian_Northeast

0.02830732
ITA_Proto-Villanovan

0.02930795
Italian_Piedmont

0.03325103
French_Provence

0.03371179
HRV_IA

0.03388501
Swiss_Italian

0.03547375
Spanish_Mallorca

0.03588205
Spanish_Eivissa

0.03633680
Spanish_Menorca

0.03688835
ITA_Etruscan

0.03795359
ITA_Rome_MA

0.03831781
Spanish_Baleares

0.03832107
Greek_Thessaly

0.03841896
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE

0.03858178
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.03859111
Spanish_Barcelones

0.03861731
Italian_Tuscany

0.03866994
Romanian

0.03907481
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.03920017
Bulgarian

----------


## torzio

an interesting BC times test .......unscaled

*Ancient Calculator by Nicola Unscaled*


Distance to:
Torzio

0.01751913
Illyrian

0.02929642
CelticCentralEu

0.03327120
GermanicAlamannic

0.03347536
Thracian

0.03972046
GermanicViking

0.03974195
Celtiberian

0.03998901
CelticBritain

0.04028139
Slavic

0.04056957
GermanicMarcomanni

0.04513945
GermanicSaxon

0.05016834
Levantine

0.05674311
GrecoRoman

0.05758356
SarmatianUrals

0.05872478
Persian

0.06323532
Baltic

0.06512359
Turkic

0.07631994
Mongol

0.07701005
Vedic

0.07779531
EastAfrica

0.08334448
SouthAfrica

0.08768861
NABerberEast

0.09207247
Arabic

0.10161371
NABerberWest

0.10928376
Cushitic

0.21754285
AmerindianSouth




by this calculator ................I am part of Halstatt culture

----------


## Carlos

*Ancient Calculator by Nicola Unscaled

*​Distance to:
Karlos

0.02200461
Celtiberian

0.02687359
CelticCentralEu

0.03456472
Illyrian

0.03670307
CelticBritain

0.03956155
GermanicAlamannic

0.04080846
GermanicSaxon

0.04386593
Thracian

0.04493838
GermanicViking

0.04625743
GermanicMarcomanni

0.04895559
Slavic

0.05845778
Levantine

0.06200940
SarmatianUrals

0.06606973
GrecoRoman

0.06618210
Turkic

0.06839459
Baltic

0.07273376
Persian

0.07701887
Mongol

0.07788538
NABerberEast

0.07954276
EastAfrica

0.08289236
Vedic

0.08724307
SouthAfrica

0.09065102
NABerberWest

0.09729598
Arabic

0.10833900
Cushitic

0.22086048
AmerindianSouth

----------


## Stuvanè

Distance to: G25 notscaled Stuvanè - Ancient Calculator by Nicola Unscaled


0.01828743 Illyrian
0.03390000 CelticCentralEu
0.03413312 Thracian
0.03896669 GermanicAlamannic
0.04155470 Celtiberian
0.04542136 Slavic
0.04560346 CelticBritain
0.04606676 GermanicViking
0.04686235 GermanicMarcomanni
0.04697943 Levantine
0.05030169 GermanicSaxon
0.05322667 GrecoRoman
0.05599509 Persian
0.06195222 SarmatianUrals
0.06798094 Baltic
0.06855474 Turkic
0.07725742 Mongol
0.07747283 EastAfrica
0.07899414 Vedic
0.08437721 SouthAfrica
0.08582089 NABerberEast
0.09070919 Arabic
0.09990966 NABerberWest
0.11242237 Cushitic
0.21897217 AmerindianSouth

----------


## Lukas

*NICOLA ANCIENT IRON-MEDIEVAL AGE*
http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/Nicola-Iron-Age.htm

First calc with new Gaul samples.


Celtic_BritainIranic_PersianEgyptianIberianGalli_AquitaniLevant_CanaaniteGalli_BelgiiGreco_RomaniGalli_HelvetiiIllyrianBalticGermanic_FrisiiAfrican_Bachwezi_EmpireAfrican_AksumHun-SarmatianEarly_SlavGermanic_NorseFenni_SaamiMoorGermanic_LongobardMinoanAmerican_ChumashAmerican_PatagonianAmerican_AmazonianAmerican_BeringianArab_BeduinMongolTurkic_TuranidThai_FunanKingdomAfrican_SonghaiAfrican_YorubaChartaginian_SardiniaChartaginian_IberiaSardinia_NuragicSouth_Asian_VedicIndonesia_Majapahit_kingdom 









mine results:

Target: Lukasz_scaled
Distance: 4.6719% / 0.04671864 | ADC: 0.5x
66.2 Early_Slav
32.6 Baltic
1.2 Germanic_Frisii

Target: Lukasz_scaled
Distance: 4.5561% / 0.04556079 | ADC: 0.25x
45.6 Baltic
43.0 Early_Slav
7.2 Illyrian
3.2 Germanic_Frisii
1.0 Levant_Canaanite

Target: Lukasz_scaled
Distance: 4.4752% / 0.04475189
68.8 Baltic
16.4 Illyrian
8.6 Early_Slav
3.4 Minoan
2.0 Levant_Canaanite
0.8 Iranic_Persian

----------


## Stuvanè

Nicola Ancienti Iron-Medieval Age

Distance to:	G25scaledStuvanè_scaled

0.03162429	Illyrian
0.05651353	Galli_Aquitani
0.06006327	Galli_Helvetii
0.07223483	Greco_Romani
0.07510813	Chartaginian_Iberia
0.08896981	Chartaginian_Sardinia
0.09045889	Galli_Belgii
0.09695866	Germanic_Frisii
0.09806789	Iberian
0.09925833	Germanic_Longobard
0.10059006	Celtic_Britain
0.10449535	Early_Slav
0.11401270	Minoan
0.11726737	Germanic_Norse
0.13279933	Sardinia_Nuragic
0.13958057	Levant_Canaanite
0.14663347	Iranic_Persian
0.16395367	Egyptian
0.16717139	Arab_Beduin
0.16937634	Baltic
0.20994768	Moor
0.24533710	Fenni_Saami
0.25937199	Mongol
0.29735500	Turkic_Turanid
0.33175802	South_Asian_Vedic

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.4552% / 0.02455184 | ADC: 0.5x
78.4	Illyrian
17.0	Greco_Romani
3.4	Germanic_Frisii
1.2	Chartaginian_Iberia

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.1616% / 0.02161552 | ADC: 0.25x
64.6	Illyrian
19.4	Greco_Romani
12.2	Germanic_Frisii
2.4	Egyptian
1.0	Levant_Canaanite
0.4	Chartaginian_Sardinia

Target: G25scaledStuvanè_scaled
Distance: 2.0256% / 0.02025621
47.0	Illyrian
25.2	Germanic_Frisii
12.4	Minoan
4.8	Iranic_Persian
4.6	Levant_Canaanite
4.4	Egyptian
1.6	Sardinia_Nuragic

----------


## torzio

mine below

Distance to:
Torzio_scaled

0.03371179
Illyrian

0.04431987
Galli_Aquitani

0.05031703
Galli_Helvetii

0.06194759
Celtiberian:I8209

0.06264363
Celtiberian:

0.06433537
Celtiberian:I8203

0.06657680
Celtiberian:I8214

0.07618174
Germanic_Frisii

0.08045675
Celtic_Britain

0.08325777
Germanic_Longobard

0.08379924
Celtiberian:I8206

0.08383222
Chartaginian_Iberia

0.08588754
Early_Slav

0.08950518
Iberian

0.09098067
Greco_Romani

0.09684488
Germanic_Norse

0.13254578
Minoan

0.14973943
Baltic

0.15774738
Levant_Canaanite

0.15827371
Iranic_Persian

0.17996733
Egyptian

0.18296555
Arab_Beduin

0.21549607
Moor

0.23354013
Fenni_Saami

0.25172187
Mongol





60.6
Illyrian



26.2
Germanic_Frisii



7.2
Galli_Aquitani



4.8
Levant_Canaanite

----------


## torzio

http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/WorldK134.htm

*World K134 (scaled)*mine below

Distance to: Torzio_scaled
0.02550561	Bergamo-Lombardy-Veneto-Piedmont
0.03827307	Bulgarian-Romanian-Moldovan-Macedonian
0.04018845	Provence-Occitanie-Auvergne
0.04049318	Macedonia-Thessaly-Albania
0.04161134	Spanish-Portuguese
0.04282847	Tuscan-Umbrian-Marche
0.04700648	Paris-Alsace-Nord
0.05186930	Bosnian-Croatian-Serbian-Montenegrin
0.05765304	Belgian-Dutch
0.06210552	German-Austrian
0.06292436	Sicilian-Apulian-Abruzzo-Campanian
0.06617000	Basque
0.06811572	Slovenian-Czech-Hungarian
0.07757290	Irish-Scottish-Welsh
0.08322256	Crete-Kos
0.08777922	Danish-Swedish-Norwegian
0.10005687	Polish-Ukrainian-Belarusian
0.12003114	Adana-Kayseri
0.12736626	Balikesir-Aydin
0.13199737	Samaritan-Lebanese-Druze
0.13272390	Lithuanian-Estonian-Latvian
0.13531455	Kabardin-Circassian-Karachay-Abazin
0.13643435	Trabzon-Laz
0.13671678	Ingushian-Chechen-Adygei
0.13878784	Armenian-Assyrian


Target: Torzio_scaled
Distance: 2.1978% / 0.02197834 | ADC: 0.25x
85.2	Bergamo-Lombardy-Veneto-Piedmont
14.8	Slovenian-Czech-Hungarian

----------


## Carlos

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 1.7226% / 0.01722626

68.8
Basque



12.8
Spanish-Portuguese



9.0
Abkhasian-Imer-Ossetian



4.6
Saharawi-Mozabite-Moroccan



2.2
Somali-Wolayta-Rendille



2.0
Lithuanian-Estonian-Latvian



0.4
Nenets-Selkup



0.2
Khanty-Mansi




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.02219083
Spanish-Portuguese

0.03773728
Provence-Occitanie-Auvergne

0.04281497
Basque

0.04587870
Bergamo-Lombardy-Veneto-Piedmont

0.05260768
Paris-Alsace-Nord

0.06093660
Belgian-Dutch

0.06239542
Tuscan-Umbrian-Marche

0.06791036
Bulgarian-Romanian-Moldovan-Macedonian

0.07075926
German-Austrian

0.07099257
Macedonia-Thessaly-Albania

0.07463629
Bosnian-Croatian-Serbian-Montenegrin

0.07832321
Irish-Scottish-Welsh

0.08284159
Sicilian-Apulian-Abruzzo-Campanian

0.08321488
Slovenian-Czech-Hungarian

0.09049206
Danish-Swedish-Norwegian

0.10498699
Crete-Kos

0.11376947
Polish-Ukrainian-Belarusian

0.13960289
Adana-Kayseri

0.14174106
Balikesir-Aydin

0.14379143
Lithuanian-Estonian-Latvian

0.14663586
Finnish-Karelian-Ingrian-Vepsian

0.14911593
Samaritan-Lebanese-Druze

0.15241562
Kabardin-Circassian-Karachay-Abazin

0.15519309
Ingushian-Chechen-Adygei

0.15824853
Trabzon-Laz




There is a Spanish literary work: "Nenet" and a Lord of Murcia. I loved it, very good. European culture.


You have to see the legacy that Iberia left in the NA before Iberomaurusian and now Saharawi, great.

----------


## Carlos

*New improved World Medieval G25 unscaled calculator*





Target: Karlos
Distance: 0.8258% / 0.00825791


24.4
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321




18.6
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758




15.0
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I12410




10.0
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892




10.0
ALANIC:Russia_Alan :Laughing: A160




7.6
BERBER:Berber_Morocco_ERR




7.2
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT21




3.2
CELTIC:Germany_Medieval:STR_316




2.6
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan :Laughing: A73




0.8
JAPANESE:Jomon:IK002



0.6
AFRICAN:Tanzania_Pemba_1400BP:I1048



Target: Karlos

Distance: 0.8258% / 0.00825791


39.4
LUSITANIAN




18.6
AQUITANIAN




10.4
CELTIC




10.0
ALANIC




10.0
IBERIAN




7.6
BERBER




2.6
HUNNIC




0.8
JAPANESE




0.6
AFRICAN





Distance to:
Karlos

0.01661566
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.01923460
IBERIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.01964892
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.02149000
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.02178164
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.02221869
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.02336300
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.02422684
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.02428683
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3320

0.02478689
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8214

0.02529901
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.02665127
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.02736768
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582

0.02822587
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ32

0.02899414
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_RomP:I8339

0.02911666
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.02959290
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3983

0.02992691
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.03067344
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3323

0.03126931
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3981

0.03139459
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3581

0.03166307
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12032

0.03192178
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321

0.03227460
GRECO-ROMAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ43

0.03234672
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12644

0.03235892
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I12410

0.03308036
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT22

0.03387329
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12647

0.03416255
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.03426325
VIKING-BRIT:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_grt035

0.03496656
CELTIC:England_Roman:3DT16

0.03506095
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7457

0.03517670
GRECO-ROMAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL121

0.03530892
CELTIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ8

0.03581494
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT21

0.03613641
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ37

0.03624969
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ12

0.03737566
IBERIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3324

0.03749520
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval:ALH_1

0.03754397
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy197

0.03774003
CELTIC:England_IA:M1489

0.03816936
CELTIC:England_IA:HI1-I0156

0.03900526
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12162

0.03941155
CELTIC:England_IA:I0160

0.03943526
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ42

0.03964278
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT23

0.03998137
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval_ACD:STR_220

----------


## Carlos

*Bell Beaker*



```
 Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538,0.121791,0.147252,0.032809,0.007429,0.035391,-0.006136,-0.00235,0.002769,0.00634,0.028793,-0.001949,0.009891,-0.023637,-0.012111,-0.000814,-0.002121,0.007041,0.002154,0.007039,-0.004127,0.000624,-0.004575,-0.016269,0.001325,-0.001078Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09569,0.117238,0.122879,0.051666,0.050065,0.026466,0.015897,-0.00282,-0.000692,0.005522,0.002369,0.001624,0.002698,-0.004014,-0.009909,0.014251,0.005436,-0.002086,0.003801,-0.004399,0.008254,0.005241,0.00507,-0.001356,-0.000482,0.000239
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09613_d,0.125205,0.123895,0.048649,0.063954,0.025235,0.01757,0.008225,-0.008769,-0.003886,-0.008201,-0.002273,-0.004796,-0.012042,-0.021882,0.017236,0.00769,0.008736,0,0.006411,-0.003752,0.01984,0.011376,0.00456,-0.00241,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3588,0.12862,0.132019,0.047894,0.037145,0.036314,0.005578,0.00235,0.005077,0.01084,0.018041,-0.00341,0.01124,-0.019772,-0.016377,-0.002714,0.015248,0.017471,-0.004687,0.003142,0.009505,0.002246,0.001113,-0.007641,0.007832,0.002515
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3589,0.127482,0.135065,0.050911,0.051034,0.028928,0.008088,0.006815,0.001615,-0.007158,-0.001458,0.002436,0.004196,-0.008028,-0.01679,0.0076,0.022938,0.009779,-0.00114,0.00088,0.014007,0.006738,0.000124,0.007765,0.001325,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3590,0.120652,0.147252,0.044123,0.018088,0.037853,-0.004462,-0.001645,-0.006461,0.009204,0.010387,0,0.012439,-0.014271,-0.007019,0.005972,-0.00411,-0.017602,0.008235,0.019986,0.004377,-0.001996,0.001731,-0.01479,-0.000602,0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594,0.130897,0.155376,0.041483,-0.016473,0.055703,-0.012829,-0.007285,0.006231,0.028838,0.044101,-0.001786,0.013788,-0.018434,-0.0139,-0.005565,0.000796,-0.001434,-0.005448,0.000628,-0.005127,0.002246,0.002844,-0.006039,-0.00253,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3600,0.135449,0.122879,0.050911,0.046835,0.028313,0.015618,-0.004465,-0.001846,-0.005931,0.006378,-0.000162,-0.008393,-0.000892,-0.017065,0.010722,0.018032,0.014864,0.005068,-0.002011,0.011756,0.00574,0.005688,0.006902,0.000482,0.001317
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3601,0.119514,0.119832,0.045254,0.061047,0.018773,0.024263,-0.000705,-0.001154,-0.001841,-0.006925,-0.00406,0.008093,-0.017245,-0.024634,0.024701,0.02148,0.012386,-0.004814,-0.001383,0.007879,-0.001996,-0.002226,-0.006779,0.009037,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5017,0.132035,0.14319,0.027907,0.010982,0.017542,-0.00251,-0.003525,-0.006923,-0.012476,0.016948,0.001461,0.001049,-0.011893,-0.000963,-0.009365,0.00716,0.001695,-0.000887,0,0.001876,-0.010606,-0.008532,-0.005053,0.014219,-0.008382
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5020,0.122929,0.126941,0.066373,0.047481,0.03693,0.037092,0.00188,-0.001154,-0.00225,0.01713,-0.023546,0.017534,-0.002973,-0.024497,0.018865,0.015248,-0.000782,0.007601,-0.006788,0.004127,0.009608,-0.005193,-0.008997,-0.022172,0.011376
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5023,0.134311,0.126941,0.06939,0.066861,0.03416,0.026495,0.004935,0.000462,0.0045,-0.005103,0.004222,0.008542,-0.012042,-0.01913,0.021172,0.0179,0.015646,0,0.000377,0.010255,0.004118,0.001237,0.006162,0.00976,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5519,0.12862,0.121864,0.058454,0.075259,0.024004,0.027889,0.00094,0.001385,-0.007976,-0.018041,0.00341,0.003747,-0.003717,-0.014175,0.019272,0.024662,-0.000391,-0.00076,0.008925,0.006628,0.005865,0.005441,0.005053,0.008194,-0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520,0.136588,0.136081,0.039975,0.014212,0.036314,0.008925,-0.004935,-0.000462,0.0045,0.026242,0.007145,0.008393,-0.016204,-0.018441,0.005157,-0.00358,0.011213,-0.004687,-0.000377,-0.000125,0.000873,-0.001855,-0.004437,0.003615,-0.003712
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5521,0.135449,0.128972,0.070522,0.057494,0.028005,0.027889,-0.00329,0.002077,-0.001023,-0.004738,-0.005846,0.013188,-0.013825,-0.016102,0.020358,0.005171,0.004303,0.001647,0.00993,0.010755,0.006738,0.010263,-0.001109,-0.003253,-0.006586
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5523,0.127482,0.121864,0.056191,0.062339,0.0397,0.018686,0.010575,-0.006461,-0.005931,-0.016766,-0.00065,0.005245,-0.006095,-0.016377,0.025515,0.006364,-0.00339,0.005068,0.00088,0.005753,0.000873,0.000866,0.000493,0.006989,-0.006466
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524,0.120652,0.145221,0.038466,-0.001292,0.041238,-0.002789,0.00893,0.008307,0.008999,0.026242,-0.001949,0.011839,-0.005946,0.003441,-0.00095,-0.005436,-0.012256,0.00152,0.004148,-0.006003,-0.002246,0.001484,-0.0053,-0.008073,0.000599
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5525,0.127482,0.132019,0.06675,0.05168,0.040623,0.018407,0.00846,0.005538,0.01268,0.00164,0.001299,0.002098,-0.008028,-0.011285,0.018729,0.023071,0.018906,-0.003294,-0.002765,0.010255,0.010731,-0.000742,0.000863,-0.006507,-0.003473
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5529,0.132035,0.136081,0.049026,0.028424,0.035391,0.006136,0.005875,0.005307,0.007567,0.010934,0.010068,0.012139,-0.016204,-0.010184,0.006922,0.004375,-0.000913,0.004181,0.008673,0.002626,-0.001872,0.004328,0.006162,0.009881,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5531,0.125205,0.13405,0.06675,0.062985,0.042162,0.020638,0.00658,0.010615,-0.001432,-0.017495,-0.006333,0.001649,0.005798,-0.005092,0.007329,0.008221,0.001825,0.006841,0.005656,0.005753,0.003619,0.002349,0.000493,-0.002651,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5658,0.129758,0.119832,0.050534,0.059109,0.027082,0.016455,-0.001645,0.001846,0.000614,-0.002369,0.002436,0.009292,-0.00773,-0.006744,0.021851,-0.004508,-0.017732,0.004434,0.004902,0.011005,0.017469,-0.002968,0.002342,0.017111,-0.004191
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659,0.138864,0.12491,0.073539,0.062339,0.031083,0.023706,0.002115,0.012923,0.01084,-0.002916,-0.00682,0.000749,-0.010258,-0.006744,0.014386,0.008353,0.000261,0.003801,-0.012193,0.012756,0.019466,-0.000742,0.008751,0.000602,-0.023471
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5833,0.114961,0.136081,0.065619,0.050711,0.037545,0.01004,-0.00329,0.000462,0.012271,0.007289,0.001949,0.002847,-0.014569,-0.011836,0.021444,0.008884,0.004955,-0.001394,0.00264,-0.001251,0.006613,0.012736,-0.002095,-0.003856,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5834,0.125205,0.129988,0.050911,0.048127,0.033852,0.020917,-0.00658,-0.000692,0.009817,0.011663,-0.001624,0.003747,-0.004906,-0.010459,0.011536,0.013126,0.000391,0.007981,0.00352,-0.005503,-0.002496,-0.000742,-0.008874,-0.000964,0.000958
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6590,0.119514,0.132019,0.059208,0.039729,0.038469,0.007809,-0.000235,0.001846,0.012067,0.011845,0.00341,0.008243,-0.012339,-0.010597,0.022394,0.005304,0.004172,0.004941,0.006034,0.011506,0.010981,0.006059,0.005176,0.000964,0.003712
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6591,0.124067,0.135065,0.042992,0.030039,0.023697,0.006972,0.003055,0.003461,0.009817,0.012028,-0.003085,0.005095,-0.00773,-0.012111,0.013029,0.006232,0.010822,0.001014,0.001131,0.003252,0.00262,0.012489,0.002342,-0.004338,-0.001676
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624,0.130897,0.138112,0.056945,0.040052,0.035391,0.006136,-0.001175,0.008769,0.015544,0.024055,0.003248,0.016036,-0.00996,-0.004404,0.017779,-0.002784,-0.0103,0.003927,0.002891,0.003877,0.003369,-0.000247,0.000246,-0.011086,0.006466
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755,0.119514,0.133034,0.067127,0.022933,0.045547,0,-0.01081,0.001615,0.019021,0.01877,0.007957,0.005395,-0.010852,-0.020368,0.017779,0.009016,-0.001825,0.005828,0.003394,0.006128,0.008984,0.001731,0.016145,-0.015665,0.004311
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759,0.126344,0.127957,0.022627,0.011628,0.031698,0.008088,0.00658,0.003923,0.022702,0.014397,0.008444,-0.002847,-0.029286,-0.00289,0.003122,-0.00716,-0.001825,-0.000507,0.003394,0.005628,-0.012603,0.000247,-0.021075,0.002048,-0.011137
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885,0.122929,0.147252,0.038466,0.016473,0.026774,0.004183,0.00188,0.003,0.003681,0.019135,0.005034,0,-0.012785,-0.011973,0.001357,0.006364,-0.001043,0.00228,0.00905,-0.008629,0.006364,0.002968,-0.00037,0.000361,-0.002395
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4886,0.127482,0.135065,0.043369,0.026163,0.027697,0.01255,0.00611,0.006231,0.00225,0.01057,-0.000162,0.007493,-0.013528,-0.019267,0.007736,0.007955,0.018906,-0.002407,0.007039,0.01013,0.010731,0.008037,0.008011,0.002289,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4888,0.127482,0.138112,0.051666,0.037791,0.037238,0.007809,-0.003525,0.005538,0.010226,0.006196,-0.001786,0.005695,-0.005649,-0.006055,0.017101,-0.002652,-0.021513,0.002154,0.00729,-0.004252,-0.003119,0.00272,-0.008627,-0.002892,0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4889,0.127482,0.125926,0.051666,0.040052,0.02739,0.008925,0.010105,0.006692,0.004704,-0.000182,-0.003248,0.002548,-0.019475,-0.005505,0.017779,0.006099,-0.004042,-0.000507,0.013324,0.001376,0.005366,0.005688,0.001356,0.007471,-0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4891,0.129758,0.140143,0.052797,0.037468,0.038776,0.011156,0.007285,0.008077,0.003886,0.012757,0.001137,0.008393,-0.010109,-0.003303,0.008958,-0.009016,-0.019297,0.004181,0.00729,0.006753,0.004866,-0.000866,-0.005546,-0.016749,0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4895,0.12862,0.125926,0.049026,0.056848,0.029544,0.014781,0.006815,0.004846,0.002045,-0.00492,-0.005359,0.009292,-0.014569,-0.003303,0.023615,0.005171,-0.005346,0.002027,0,0.017258,0.008859,-0.00507,-0.006779,0.004458,0.002395
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4896,0.125205,0.135065,0.050534,0.027132,0.035083,0.012271,0.009165,0.008538,-0.003477,0.003462,0.01088,0.005995,-0.008028,-0.013212,0.001764,0.006232,-0.000652,-0.004814,0.008673,0.00025,0.007986,0.007914,0.001972,0.010604,-0.003592
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4945,0.133173,0.129988,0.045632,0.023902,0.043085,0.003626,-0.00235,0.008077,0.002863,0.010205,0.000487,0.008842,-0.005946,-0.010597,-0.004886,0.017634,0.016428,0.00152,0.008422,0.004002,-0.003369,0.002473,0.000123,0.008676,-0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4946,0.130897,0.132019,0.055814,0.044897,0.030775,0.008646,-0.006815,0.002077,0.001023,0.008383,-0.006983,0.00015,-0.020961,-0.011285,0.011536,0.00716,-0.001304,0.012162,0.004399,0.001751,0.00262,0.005935,-0.005669,-0.001928,0.003113
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5514,0.134311,0.13405,0.062225,0.060401,0.022773,0.021753,-0.002115,0.008077,-0.00225,-0.015672,-0.003573,0.007493,-0.005649,-0.01913,0.024701,0.012994,-0.012908,0.002154,-0.000503,0.009505,0.006738,0.000495,0.000123,0.002169,-0.001317
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5666,0.124067,0.137096,0.04978,0.051357,0.029544,0.017291,-0.000705,0.004615,0.010022,-0.002916,0.001461,-0.003897,-0.010704,-0.007982,0.007057,0.016176,0.002477,-0.006208,-0.000377,-0.006753,-0.00262,0.005564,0.000986,-0.008435,0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I6480,0.118376,0.126941,0.055437,0.049742,0.028313,0.017291,0.00376,-0.003231,-0.003068,-0.012028,0.001299,-0.001649,-0.011001,-0.014313,0.016286,-0.009414,-0.024643,0.006461,0.012444,-0.000125,-0.00025,0.008779,0.001725,0.006507,-0.001916
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7205,0.124067,0.121864,0.058454,0.072998,0.026466,0.028168,-0.002585,0.012923,-0.001023,-0.022051,0.003248,0.004646,-0.017393,-0.011973,0.033794,-0.001458,-0.021644,0.002914,0.002137,-5e-04,0.004243,0.006677,0.003944,0.00494,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7211,0.132035,0.135065,0.051288,0.053295,0.038469,0.01004,0.00282,0.011769,0.007363,0.009112,0.000812,0.003747,-0.014123,-0.016102,0.012486,0.023734,0.015646,0.001647,-0.002388,0.006128,0.010232,-0.002968,0.002588,-0.006627,-0.006347
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7212,0.124067,0.136081,0.064488,0.056525,0.046778,0.01506,0.00752,0.004384,0.002045,0.002369,-0.00682,0.002548,-0.009812,-0.014038,0.020358,0.008486,0.001173,-0.00038,0.010433,0.006378,0.003244,0.003215,0.00493,-0.004579,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7213,0.125205,0.129988,0.058077,0.046189,0.046162,0.009203,0,0.014769,0.005931,0.009112,0.002436,0.007044,-0.014866,-0.009909,0.0057,0.012463,0.002217,-0.004181,0.004525,0.006003,-0.002995,0.000866,-0.005176,-0.011447,-0.005029
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7214,0.132035,0.125926,0.053928,0.039083,0.044624,0.015339,0.00141,0.003692,0.007363,0.014032,0.001299,0.004946,-0.013974,-0.021194,0.002307,0.012331,0.02021,0.003294,-0.000628,0.006628,0.005241,-0.003833,-0.008258,-0.001325,-0.002515
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7249,0.12862,0.125926,0.057699,0.04845,0.032006,0.02008,0.00752,0.011769,0.00634,-0.008201,-0.005521,0.002698,-0.005798,-0.014863,0.012758,0.001591,-0.007432,0.00228,0.002263,0.002876,0.004742,0.009645,-0.007395,-0.002892,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250,0.104717,0.128972,0.050157,0.046512,0.029852,0.005857,0.012926,0.001615,0.00634,-0.002005,-0.001137,0.005845,-0.010258,-0.022295,0.018729,0.011535,0.006128,0.009375,0.003897,0.006628,0.004742,0.005812,-0.005546,-0.005784,-0.008382
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7251,0.122929,0.126941,0.05506,0.056525,0.03416,0.021196,-0.00329,0.006923,-0.007158,-0.004009,0.000162,-0.004946,-0.010704,-0.007156,0.015879,0.013524,-0.007041,-0.001394,0.001257,0.001376,-0.003868,0.011129,-0.003821,0.013616,0.000718
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7269,0.127482,0.132019,0.04978,0.048127,0.034776,0.01757,0.003525,0.006,0.002045,-0.002916,0.003735,0.010641,-0.00892,-0.011147,0.016694,0.015115,-0.003129,0.000127,0.006411,0.003126,0.004492,0.008408,0.001849,0.010363,-0.012214
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7275,0.129758,0.132019,0.039221,0.030685,0.02185,0.012271,0.005875,0.000923,-0.006749,0.009841,0.001299,0.006145,-0.016055,-0.011698,0.016694,0.005967,0.000391,0.001394,0.001634,0.00025,-0.005366,0.000495,0.000863,0.009881,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7276,0.126344,0.129988,0.057322,0.046189,0.025851,0.019801,0.00376,-0.000231,0.002863,0.004191,0.006333,0.003747,-0.011744,-0.019542,0.011401,0.013922,0.016428,0.002407,0.003897,0.006003,-0.001622,0.009521,-0.007518,-0.00012,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7278,0.12862,0.125926,0.050534,0.048127,0.032006,0.017849,0.003525,0.003,0.001432,0.011663,0.000487,0.005695,-0.011447,-0.013625,0.011536,0.025988,0.01343,-0.00228,0.004777,-0.001876,0.005615,0.001484,-0.003204,0.010122,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7281,0.124067,0.131003,0.072407,0.064923,0.028313,0.018686,0.00611,0.001846,-0.005318,-0.006925,0,-0.00015,-0.011001,-0.003578,0.014115,-0.006895,-0.01356,-0.001394,-0.006411,0.006378,0.002246,0.003091,0.000493,-0.000602,0.005748
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7282,0.124067,0.135065,0.064111,0.040052,0.038776,0.008367,0.001175,0.001615,0.017998,0.016948,0.005196,0.006594,-0.009068,-0.021882,0.013708,0.016309,0.011995,0.002027,0.000754,0.012881,0.018343,0.001731,0.000986,-0.004097,-0.008023
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7286,0.132035,0.133034,0.075801,0.069122,0.045239,0.023148,0.000705,0.012692,0.009613,0.000911,-0.006496,-0.004946,-0.000892,-0.002752,0.00855,0.009016,0.000782,0.002534,0.005531,0.017008,0.012104,0.001484,-0.013927,-0.020364,-0.003113
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7287,0.124067,0.128972,0.054305,0.053618,0.026466,0.021753,-0.003525,-0.000462,0.007772,0.006014,-0.005196,0.009292,-0.014123,-0.018992,0.013708,0.02559,0.002477,0.003294,-0.006536,0.003126,-0.005241,0.004699,-0.001972,0.003856,-0.007544
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7290,0.126344,0.135065,0.060339,0.050388,0.040931,0.01757,0.004465,0.008307,0.017794,0.007107,0.008119,0.002398,-0.015609,-0.015001,0.016422,0.001989,0.004303,-0.002787,-0.004651,5e-04,0.000499,0.001978,-0.001356,-0.011568,-0.002754
Bell_Beaker_CZE_o:I5025,0.122929,0.127957,0.072407,0.065246,0.03693,0.016733,0.010575,0.017768,-0.009408,-0.000547,0.005684,-0.006145,0.004014,0.011698,-0.00855,-0.000928,-0.007041,-0.002787,0.017095,0.001501,-0.011105,0.004081,0.008258,-0.009278,-0.007903
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767,0.129758,0.136081,0.061848,0.047481,0.032929,0.007251,-0.001645,-0.000231,0.012271,0.005832,-0.008607,-0.00015,-0.017988,-0.00812,0.018322,-0.004375,-0.021905,0.006714,0.003897,0.01063,0.010357,0.004946,0.006779,0.00253,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_England:I2416,0.129758,0.152329,0.073916,0.021641,0.045855,0.006693,-0.000705,0.006461,0.036405,0.021139,-0.001461,0.010191,-0.031219,-0.007707,0.010179,0.02201,0.015385,-0.002407,-0.004525,-0.001126,0.021712,0.014591,-0.009613,-0.006507,-0.002395
Bell_Beaker_England:I2417,0.133173,0.110693,0.070144,0.086564,0.014464,0.028168,0.001175,0.002538,-0.020043,-0.023873,-0.001624,0.008992,-0.006244,-0.014313,0.031487,0.019623,-0.011865,-0.002914,0.010182,0.001501,0.005116,0.007543,0.007025,0.008194,0.000599
Bell_Beaker_England:I2418,0.122929,0.117801,0.063733,0.073967,0.029852,0.027331,-0.000705,-0.001154,-0.008181,-0.011481,-0.000487,0.005095,-0.015312,-0.018441,0.030401,0.000663,-0.023078,0.007855,0.00729,0.007879,0.009733,0.000124,-0.004807,0.002651,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_England:I2443,0.126344,0.122879,0.057322,0.066861,0.025235,0.025379,0.003995,0.003231,0.000205,-0.015672,-0.00065,0.003147,-0.004014,-0.006468,0.032301,-0.00305,-0.01708,0.005068,0.001383,0.010005,0.001622,-0.000989,0.003204,-0.000964,-0.003473
Bell_Beaker_England:I2445,0.135449,0.114755,0.058454,0.06137,0.030467,0.015897,0.004465,-0.003231,0.003681,-0.00492,0.005359,-0.00045,-0.009068,-0.016102,0.019001,0.016441,0.012386,-0.00266,-0.007039,0.01138,0.00836,0.007666,-0.002711,-0.001687,-0.002874
Bell_Beaker_England:I2447,0.12862,0.122879,0.061471,0.070414,0.025235,0.028726,-0.00094,0.002769,0.001636,-0.011116,-0.011367,0.005095,-0.016799,-0.011973,0.029451,0.011138,-0.004172,0.00076,0.000377,0.007253,0.013351,0.006677,-0.001972,0.002169,0.001078
Bell_Beaker_England:I2450,0.12862,0.121864,0.062602,0.085595,0.017542,0.029562,0.009635,0.010384,-0.007772,-0.018588,-0.004384,0.006894,0.003419,-0.01156,0.035287,0.00411,-0.015776,0.00038,0.009427,0.008004,0.004617,0.003339,0.002588,0.013255,0.003712
Bell_Beaker_England:I2452,0.126344,0.126941,0.061471,0.070091,0.032006,0.020359,0.001645,0.009461,-0.001432,-0.008201,0.004872,0.008093,-0.012042,-0.018579,0.027958,0.019623,0.004955,-0.000253,-0.000377,0.006753,0.007487,0.003339,0.003204,-0.001084,-0.001317
Bell_Beaker_England:I2453,0.119514,0.125926,0.058077,0.068153,0.024928,0.0251,0.00611,0.00923,-0.005931,-0.016583,-0.012666,0.002698,-0.022002,-0.012386,0.022937,0.00053,-0.011604,-0.002787,0.008673,0.003377,0.006863,0.008037,-0.002711,-0.006748,0.002994
Bell_Beaker_England:I2454,0.127482,0.121864,0.064111,0.07429,0.020004,0.030957,-0.00047,0.003231,-0.012271,-0.016219,-0.009419,0.005395,-0.014271,-0.014038,0.033794,-0.011535,-0.019166,0.004434,0.003268,0.002751,0.009358,-0.001607,0.005669,0.004699,0.002275
Bell_Beaker_England:I2455,0.126344,0.125926,0.070522,0.076874,0.018773,0.024821,0.01034,0.010846,-0.011453,-0.004556,0.003735,0.005545,-0.003717,-0.019818,0.022665,-0.008751,-0.019036,0.01875,0.018478,0.006503,0.000749,0.007048,-0.005053,0.013978,0.01413
Bell_Beaker_England:I2459,0.126344,0.117801,0.068259,0.082042,0.029852,0.020917,-0.002115,0.001154,-0.006749,-0.01877,-0.011854,0.004646,-0.009812,-0.020919,0.03583,0.018563,-0.01004,0.003547,0.002011,0.007504,0.007362,-0.006801,-0.001232,0.002048,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_England:I3255,0.130897,0.12491,0.059208,0.070091,0.036007,0.024263,0.007755,0.003923,-0.000409,-0.004556,-0.008444,0.001199,-0.016204,-0.028901,0.029044,0.025325,0.007562,-0.004814,0.002891,0.015257,0.00836,0.00507,0.001725,0.007591,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_England:I3256,0.12862,0.120848,0.061094,0.069122,0.029852,0.019522,0.006345,0.003,0.005522,-0.002551,-0.002111,0.006594,-0.007879,-0.013762,0.02538,0.00716,-0.005346,-0.001774,0.004274,0.006003,0.006863,0.000742,0.001109,0.005784,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_England:I4950,0.138864,0.117801,0.056191,0.081719,0.014156,0.027889,0.000705,-0.002308,-0.015135,-0.017495,0.00065,0.005845,-0.019177,-0.016377,0.027687,0.018032,0.008475,-0.008615,-0.000754,0.007253,0.003119,0.003339,0.000246,0.001205,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_England:I4951,0.127482,0.119832,0.075047,0.083657,0.015387,0.02259,-0.00423,0.005077,-0.019634,-0.014032,-0.005684,0.01124,-0.007433,-0.004129,0.031216,-0.001591,-0.020601,0.002027,0.004777,0.01063,0.008984,-0.016569,0.007518,0.020123,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_England:I5376,0.127482,0.118817,0.060339,0.064923,0.032621,0.027052,-0.008225,-0.005077,-0.007772,-0.01221,0.001299,0.001649,-0.003568,-0.027387,0.019544,0.028242,0.01682,0.004307,-0.000126,0.00963,-0.004617,0.00643,0.006162,-0.006868,0.005508
Bell_Beaker_England:I5379,0.124067,0.131003,0.057699,0.053618,0.031698,0.012829,0.001175,0.002308,-0.003272,-0.004374,0.003735,0.004796,-0.013528,-0.006881,0.019544,-0.001591,-0.00665,-0.002534,-0.00176,0.004252,0.002371,0.008656,-0.002588,-0.001084,0.000718
Bell_Beaker_England:I5382,0.122929,0.122879,0.064488,0.056848,0.03139,0.022311,0.001175,-0.008077,-0.003068,-0.009659,-0.013803,-0.001499,-0.013974,-0.009496,0.021037,0.002519,0.001825,0.00152,0.002137,0.002126,-0.00287,0.002473,-0.000986,0.010604,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_England:I5512,0.133173,0.123895,0.069767,0.065246,0.032314,0.022311,0.00376,0.008538,0,-0.009294,0,0.009442,-0.010555,-0.013349,0.025923,-0.002519,-0.019558,0.00152,0.005405,-0.004377,0.008235,-0.00371,0.000863,-0.000964,-0.003353
Bell_Beaker_England:I5513,0.132035,0.117801,0.072407,0.068153,0.02462,0.034582,-0.00141,0.005538,-0.006749,-0.012028,-0.006983,0.007793,-0.003717,-0.02491,0.026737,0.027313,0.002868,0.005448,0.003771,0.013131,0.003868,0.005317,0.000863,0.011809,-0.006586
Bell_Beaker_England:I6679,0.12862,0.131003,0.07467,0.04845,0.01908,0.023148,0.00047,0.010615,0.002659,-0.023508,0.000325,-0.003597,0.004311,-0.009083,0.024973,0.011403,-0.018254,-0.006208,-0.001131,0.004252,0.008859,0.007666,-0.002958,-0.006025,-0.003832
Bell_Beaker_England:I6774,0.125205,0.125926,0.064488,0.07752,0.018157,0.020359,0.00376,0.004846,-0.012476,-0.019864,-0.002923,-0.001349,-0.01115,-0.02257,0.027416,0.010475,-0.006389,-0.001014,-0.005531,0.004627,-0.008111,0.00507,0.005793,0.016629,-0.007185
Bell_Beaker_England:I6775,0.12862,0.127957,0.057699,0.060078,0.026159,0.016733,0.002585,0.001846,-0.001227,-0.004009,-0.000325,0.003147,-0.016204,-0.02491,0.020494,0.02254,0.018384,0.004181,-0.000126,0.011756,0.004617,0.008408,0.00912,0.006507,0.002994
Bell_Beaker_England:I6777,0.122929,0.117801,0.057322,0.067184,0.020311,0.028168,-0.00188,0.007846,-0.000205,-0.014579,0.000812,0.002997,-0.009068,-0.009083,0.02728,0.003447,-0.019297,0.001394,0.00176,-0.00025,0.007612,0.010016,-0.004437,0.01205,0.006706
Bell_Beaker_England:I6778,0.127482,0.11577,0.055437,0.065246,0.01231,0.021196,-0.00141,0.002077,-0.008385,-0.008383,0.00065,-0.002847,-0.008622,-0.017065,0.015744,0.007955,-0.007562,0.009882,-0.000503,0.004627,0.008111,0.007172,-0.000616,0.006868,-0.006347
Bell_Beaker_England_EBA:I1770,0.130897,0.126941,0.070144,0.064923,0.030159,0.01757,0.00752,0.002077,0,-0.004374,-0.00406,-0.000749,-0.014123,-0.014588,0.039087,0.027844,0.003651,0.005321,-0.007793,-0.001501,0.012852,-0.006059,-0.001602,0.006989,0.013532
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1381,0.127482,0.123895,0.057699,0.076228,0.022773,0.02259,0.00517,-0.001615,0.006136,-0.014943,0.002598,-0.002398,-0.012636,-0.012386,0.028501,0.011535,-0.011474,0.007095,0.011439,0.003252,0.001248,-0.000742,-0.00986,0.013375,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1382,0.118376,0.118817,0.056568,0.053618,0.024004,0.030678,0.007755,0.006,0.00409,-0.016037,-0.008119,0.007493,-0.008176,-0.019267,0.016015,0.014983,0.011995,-0.004307,-0.000377,0.004002,0.007986,0.007296,0.001602,0.011447,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1390,0.132035,0.127957,0.058077,0.060724,0.033237,0.023148,0.00282,-0.002769,0.001432,-0.009294,-0.004709,0.005245,-0.011298,-0.023121,0.019137,0.017634,0.016689,0.000127,0.006034,0.008004,0.005865,0.006059,0.005176,0.001807,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874,0.130897,0.137096,0.057322,0.033592,0.045547,0.010319,-0.001175,0.004615,0.017385,0.01385,-0.002111,0.015137,-0.015461,-0.009358,0.012351,-0.001856,-0.023469,-0.003421,-0.000251,-0.001876,-0.00262,0.006306,-0.004437,0.003856,-0.008622
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3875,0.134311,0.131003,0.063733,0.043605,0.038161,0.011156,0.000235,0.008077,0.000409,0.011481,-0.001949,0.010641,-0.014717,-0.022157,0.016422,0.025325,0.007693,0.008108,-0.003142,0.005378,0.001747,0.005317,0.002588,-0.006386,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1388,0.130897,0.161469,0.059962,-0.012274,0.063396,-0.017849,-0.00188,-0.001846,0.040905,0.067792,0.006333,0.01169,-0.025272,-0.014863,-0.002443,0.014187,0.004303,0.005321,-0.00729,-0.004127,0.007487,0.001855,-0.001725,-0.017231,-0.00455
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1392,0.129758,0.165531,0.044123,-0.037145,0.074168,-0.021196,0.006345,0.009923,0.046222,0.077815,0.000974,0.004946,-0.028543,-0.011698,-0.008686,0.010342,0.023991,-0.001394,0.009302,0.001251,-0.004991,0.001113,-0.008381,-0.023979,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7044,0.120652,0.167562,0.039598,-0.023902,0.072629,-0.020359,0.00094,-0.001615,0.033133,0.048839,-0.003085,0.00045,-0.011596,0.007707,-0.020494,-0.016441,-0.002086,0.00038,0.011061,0.005628,0.004243,0.003957,-0.004437,-0.01687,0.006347
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7045,0.130897,0.158423,0.044877,-0.023902,0.054779,-0.016733,0.00376,0.009692,0.025156,0.047017,0.006496,0.005395,-0.010258,-0.004817,-0.022122,0.002652,0.032466,-0.000253,0.010684,-0.004252,0.006114,-0.002102,-0.011092,-0.013978,-0.002994
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2364,0.12862,0.158423,0.033187,-0.022933,0.045855,-0.015339,0.000705,0.007384,0.035178,0.046835,0.004547,0.004046,-0.012785,0.001514,-0.009908,0.003447,0.008605,-0.003547,0.002765,-0.003377,-0.000749,0.000495,-0.009367,0.001566,-0.002275
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2365,0.12862,0.127957,0.050534,0.045543,0.031083,0.015618,0.001175,-0.000692,0.006954,-0.007289,-0.000162,0.004046,-0.007582,-0.024359,0.012351,0.019358,0.010822,-0.002154,-0.002011,-0.005253,0.007612,0.007666,0.004314,0.00241,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2786,0.130897,0.118817,0.058454,0.06783,0.023081,0.018965,0.005875,-0.000692,-0.01943,-0.030251,-0.001461,0.003897,-0.010704,-0.012524,0.03488,0.012066,-0.014994,0.002787,0.00176,0.007504,0.004243,0,-0.002095,0.006868,-0.002155
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2787,0.129758,0.105615,0.049403,0.078166,-0.000923,0.029284,0.00752,0.002769,-0.035383,-0.032802,-0.003085,0.003597,-0.008176,-0.01913,0.026873,0.013259,0.0103,-0.002914,0.004022,0.007253,-0.003494,0.002473,0.012448,0.018918,0.004311
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3528,0.135449,0.141159,0.065242,0.04845,0.064627,0.006136,0.018096,0.011769,0.025975,0.010387,-0.013153,0.002248,0.010704,0.010184,-0.008143,0.018165,0.014864,-0.004941,0.005782,0.015132,0.00861,-0.006183,-0.012818,-0.040247,0.008742
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3529,0.124067,0.137096,0.049403,0.035207,0.032314,0.017291,-0.001645,-0.002538,0.006545,-0.000911,0.006983,0.008542,-0.007136,-0.012386,0.000814,0.003182,-0.012778,0.001647,0.01257,-0.005253,-0.007112,0.000495,-0.003697,-0.000482,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I4178,0.120652,0.12491,0.059585,0.03876,0.032621,0.016455,-0.009635,0.001154,-0.009817,-0.010023,-0.004547,0.005845,-0.00892,-0.0139,0.024294,0.007955,-0.005998,0.001647,0.004777,0.001626,0.000125,0.009027,0.005053,0.006266,-0.007664
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015,0.108132,0.139128,0.019233,-0.018411,0.011387,0.013108,0.00423,0.000231,0.008385,0.021686,0.002436,0.000899,-0.013825,-0.018854,-0.00665,0.004641,0.01343,-0.005194,0.000251,0.00075,0.002246,-0.009027,0.00419,-0.014098,0.013651
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA_o:I2741,0.122929,0.175687,0.043746,-0.04199,0.088324,-0.023427,0.000705,0.003461,0.053994,0.085104,0.001299,0.015886,-0.028097,-0.000413,-0.016558,-0.020021,-0.00339,0.005574,0.009679,-0.005878,0.006613,0.005935,-0.015036,-0.029161,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0459,0.127482,0.166547,0.059585,-0.028424,0.082477,-0.016176,-0.00517,0.001154,0.073833,0.078726,-0.003897,0.015137,-0.027948,-0.016377,-0.003664,0.007292,0.008345,0.002914,-0.004902,-0.003126,0.009358,0.003091,-0.013188,-0.046633,0.005628
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0460,0.12862,0.156392,0.064111,-0.021318,0.08894,-0.015897,-0.00564,0.001385,0.06872,0.097314,-0.004872,0.017984,-0.025124,-0.026011,0.006243,-0.00358,0.00352,0.007095,0.003268,-0.009004,0.016221,-0.002968,-0.020952,-0.04832,0.003832
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0461,0.1161,0.140143,0.051288,0.008721,0.070475,-0.00753,-0.00846,0.007846,0.041518,0.046106,-0.010555,0.010341,-0.021853,-0.021744,0.012351,0.019358,0.016428,0.007981,-0.005154,0.005628,0.009358,0,-0.011955,-0.013375,-0.002874
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0826,0.132035,0.176702,0.062225,-0.029393,0.090171,-0.016455,-0.021386,0.006461,0.041927,0.098407,-0.009743,0.006444,-0.043112,-0.010459,-0.001221,-0.011668,0.021905,-0.007981,0.00817,-0.013006,0.005366,-0.015209,-0.006039,-0.040849,0.002634
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0840,0.122929,0.157407,0.052043,-0.030685,0.081861,-0.020638,-0.014336,-0.005769,0.068106,0.090571,-0.003248,0.016186,-0.033895,-0.022708,-0.001221,0.000265,0.014864,-0.014189,0.001885,-0.00025,0.012104,0.00371,-0.00493,-0.038198,0.003353
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I1970,0.125205,0.173656,0.067505,-0.0323,0.079399,-0.024263,-0.00611,0.004384,0.054403,0.113533,-0.009094,0.018883,-0.041922,-0.030965,0.000271,0.010209,0.021905,-0.001014,0.009176,0.00988,0.013351,-0.00643,-0.017378,-0.045549,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I4229,0.120652,0.160454,0.047894,-0.023902,0.077553,-0.013387,-0.008695,0.005077,0.053176,0.072894,-0.003897,0.012439,-0.037611,-0.015689,-0.004072,-0.001326,0.003129,0.005574,0.000628,-0.004252,0.018218,-0.000495,-0.017624,-0.025666,-0.000239
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I4247,0.12862,0.178733,0.034695,-0.030685,0.080323,-0.021753,-0.012926,0.01223,0.065652,0.101141,-0.000162,0.024578,-0.021556,-0.022845,-0.009093,0.018695,0.023339,-0.004434,0.001257,-0.007879,0.010731,0.006677,-0.019227,-0.035186,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I5665,0.126344,0.149283,0.052797,0.012274,0.068936,0.000837,-0.011281,-0.001385,0.043768,0.049204,0.001624,0.014687,-0.02438,-0.008945,0.001493,-0.002121,-0.008736,0.009755,0.004777,-0.00025,0.013227,0.001113,-0.00456,-0.027474,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6472,0.135449,0.144205,0.076555,0.015181,0.048009,-0.009482,-0.015276,0.000923,0.035383,0.049933,0.001624,0.016935,-0.029286,-0.009221,0.012758,-0.016971,0.004955,-0.003674,-0.007039,-0.002501,0.004866,0.010263,-0.006902,-0.020244,0.004431
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6539,0.124067,0.149283,0.057322,-0.003553,0.070167,-0.001394,-0.01081,0.003692,0.030679,0.041914,0.00341,0.005245,-0.023637,-0.026286,0.002307,0.009414,0.024121,-0.004941,0.00264,-0.006503,0.002496,0.00371,-0.001849,-0.016147,0.003233
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6584,0.124067,0.175687,0.060339,-0.02584,0.080015,-0.029284,-0.00329,0.001846,0.074856,0.087656,-0.004222,0.013488,-0.020069,-0.01101,-0.002986,-0.008884,0.009257,-0.000507,0.016718,0.017383,0.005241,0.00371,-0.015036,-0.026992,-0.006347
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587,0.118376,0.165531,0.058077,-0.036499,0.089555,-0.030957,-0.01081,-0.001615,0.060539,0.094763,0.000487,0.004796,-0.036125,-0.020231,-0.003664,-0.002519,0.010431,-0.002154,-0.015335,-0.006253,0.024332,-0.009274,-0.014173,-0.030607,-0.008263
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6588,0.134311,0.15436,0.061094,0.007429,0.053856,0.014502,0.00658,0.01823,0.018203,0.045741,-0.009906,0.016036,-0.025867,-0.026424,0.011265,0.012596,0.000522,0.006081,-0.002388,0.017508,0.006613,-0.015457,-0.001849,-0.003133,0.007305
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6623,0.133173,0.146236,0.061471,0.036822,0.042162,0.011435,0.00987,0.002077,0.021475,0.032256,-0.015427,0.014087,-0.020812,-0.020781,0.009636,-0.006762,-0.016168,0.007221,0.004902,0.005628,0.010482,0.01051,-0.004683,-0.011929,0
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C:I6542,0.133173,0.157407,0.061094,-0.022933,0.093248,-0.00251,0.00141,0.008538,0.063402,0.090025,-0.002273,0.012589,-0.030178,-0.018854,-0.013436,0.003315,0.028945,0.004941,-0.000754,0.013757,0.015722,-0.003586,-0.013188,-0.053984,-0.011376
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I1979,0.130897,0.157407,0.021496,-0.030685,0.044316,-0.020359,0.00423,-0.003,0.016771,0.044101,0.010718,0.01139,-0.024083,-0.006881,-0.007193,0.019756,0.022948,-0.001267,0.002011,-0.009505,-0.000499,0.008408,-0.0053,-0.008314,0.001317
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I2478,0.126344,0.14319,0.044877,0.002584,0.045239,0.013108,0,0.000462,0.022498,0.036083,0.000325,0.013788,-0.017988,-0.007569,0.00475,-0.009016,-0.019949,0.012542,0.009553,-0.007754,0.006988,0.007543,-0.012202,-0.003374,0.005029
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o:I2477,0.126344,0.170609,0.033941,-0.05814,0.078476,-0.035419,-0.002115,-0.000231,0.059516,0.0831,0.002923,0.014387,-0.023042,-0.00055,-0.024022,-0.01432,-0.009648,-0.005574,0.008799,-0.018259,-0.002371,0.009521,-0.010476,-0.025305,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0108,0.129758,0.131003,0.062225,0.040052,0.043393,0.008646,-0.00141,0.002308,0.017794,0.019135,0,0.001349,-0.017542,-0.007019,0.027416,-0.005436,-0.018384,0.005574,0.004777,-0.003877,0.014474,0.010263,-0.006902,-0.013978,-0.003233
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0111,0.126344,0.131003,0.052797,0.041344,0.032929,0.020638,0.00235,0.004615,0.002863,0.007107,-0.006983,0.003147,-0.012636,-0.007019,0.018051,0.01432,0.015255,-0.005574,-0.009679,0.012006,0.008485,0.000247,-0.001972,0.002048,-0.007784
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0112,0.125205,0.132019,0.065619,0.066538,0.038776,0.013108,-0.000705,0.002538,0.006749,-0.009476,0,0.006294,-0.009514,-0.017616,0.019951,0.012198,-0.010822,-0.002027,0.009176,0.009505,0.007612,0.000742,-0.00456,-0.003494,0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0113,0.126344,0.136081,0.058454,0.031331,0.035083,0.014781,-0.011751,0.002538,0.013703,0.014943,-0.011205,3e-04,-0.015609,-0.013625,0.014794,0.004906,-0.008475,-0.008868,0.004525,-0.004377,0.012104,0.007172,-0.008874,-0.003012,0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0805,0.132035,0.131003,0.061471,0.060724,0.03693,0.013108,0.00611,0.005769,-0.001227,-0.002369,0.002598,0.010341,-0.004162,-0.011285,0.026601,0.012198,0.006128,0.001014,0.009804,0.017759,0.003993,0.000371,-0.007395,-0.002289,0.000359
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0806,0.142279,0.117801,0.048649,0.052649,0.018773,0.023427,0.012926,0.012692,-0.002045,-0.014397,-0.006496,-0.004646,0.012339,-0.012937,0.030266,-0.010607,-0.018123,-0.006081,-0.010936,0.006253,0.012228,0.018177,-0.01898,-0.00494,0.00491
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1546,0.120652,0.136081,0.063356,0.042313,0.043085,0.023148,0.001645,0.006231,0.010022,-0.003827,-0.001299,0.003747,-0.012636,-0.006881,0.018594,0.013259,0.008605,0.005321,0.003268,0.005503,-0.009483,0.003833,-0.013311,-0.001807,-0.00479
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1549,0.127482,0.126941,0.061094,0.062339,0.027082,0.021196,-0.00799,0.003,-0.004704,-0.007654,-0.006983,0.009591,-0.001784,-0.01734,0.029451,0.01074,-0.00678,0.001267,0.007039,0.008754,0.00025,0.011994,0.011709,0.010122,-0.003952
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4068,0.124067,0.120848,0.071276,0.068476,0.026159,0.029284,-0.003055,0.003461,-0.008181,-0.010934,-0.010718,0.007194,-0.00223,-0.008533,0.035966,0.016706,-0.005085,-0.006461,0.001383,0.013256,0.001123,0.004822,-0.000493,0.015183,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4069,0.133173,0.12491,0.065619,0.07429,0.035391,0.02008,-0.00376,0.003,-0.000614,-0.012574,-0.006658,0.004496,-0.011893,-0.017891,0.020087,0.023468,0.005215,0.00038,0.00088,0.008004,0.004243,-0.000618,-0.001232,0.000482,0.003473
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4073,0.12862,0.118817,0.06939,0.070737,0.024312,0.020917,0.00188,0.002077,-0.00859,-0.012939,-0.001461,0.006294,-0.005946,-0.021744,0.030809,0.009149,-0.007432,-0.005701,0.002514,0.008129,0.005116,0.006554,-0.004807,0.008676,-0.000958
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4074,0.129758,0.116786,0.055437,0.083334,0.016618,0.021475,-0.007755,0.002077,-0.015953,-0.014397,-0.006658,0.005695,-0.009217,-0.011836,0.027416,0.012994,-0.002477,-0.000633,0.002765,0.01038,0.008735,0.002597,-0.002958,0.007109,0.000479
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4075,0.127482,0.125926,0.054682,0.073967,0.016311,0.037371,0.00141,0.005538,-0.010431,-0.008383,-0.001137,-0.00015,-0.010704,-0.004129,0.020087,-0.009281,-0.014473,-0.00114,-0.001257,0.005002,0.009483,0.007666,-0.002465,-0.002169,0.003832
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4076,0.12862,0.121864,0.064865,0.071383,0.026159,0.019522,0.004935,0.003231,-0.007567,-0.016583,-0.009581,-0.003597,-0.00892,-0.016652,0.02348,0.002121,-0.007693,-0.006081,0.000503,0.008004,0.003743,-0.00371,0.009367,0.013857,-0.004431
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5748,0.130897,0.125926,0.058454,0.082365,0.022466,0.02259,0.00846,0.001615,-0.01309,-0.01877,0.003085,0.000599,-0.00892,-0.020781,0.02253,0.018695,-0.013038,-0.00076,0.001257,0.002001,0.00262,0.000247,0.005423,0.008917,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5750,0.125205,0.127957,0.061848,0.06137,0.028928,0.023148,0.00188,0.005769,-0.001227,-0.011481,-0.007957,0.002847,-0.007136,-0.015138,0.021172,0.006232,-0.00339,0.002787,0.001885,0.003126,0.011729,0.003957,-0.001109,-0.002892,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_POL:I4253,0.12862,0.120848,0.046386,0.039406,0.025235,0.017012,0.00658,0.005538,-0.007158,-0.002005,0.002598,0.001798,-0.019029,-0.007156,0.019544,0.004906,-0.004955,0.00228,0.008296,0.013757,0.007986,0.011994,0.003944,-0.002771,0.006227
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6580,0.126344,0.120848,0.058077,0.070737,0.028313,0.019522,0.00235,0.006461,-0.009817,-0.016219,-0.00406,0.002248,-0.003717,-0.012799,0.025108,0.012729,-0.01004,0.006588,0.000126,0.009755,0.009109,0.001113,0.002588,0.003976,-0.000479
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6582,0.125205,0.13405,0.047894,0.027455,0.039084,-0.000558,0.003055,0.000231,0.002454,0.021504,0.000812,0.011989,-0.019029,-0.016239,-0.002579,0.020286,0.015776,-0.002407,0.010684,0.002751,0.003119,0.003339,0.002465,-0.001928,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6583,0.127482,0.128972,0.059585,0.060401,0.032314,0.026495,0.00329,-0.000923,-0.001432,-0.006196,-0.009581,-0.000899,-0.011893,-0.010046,0.027551,0.003845,-0.012517,0.00038,-0.002011,5e-04,0.005989,0.004328,-0.000616,-0.00012,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_Rhine-Main:I5836,0.117238,0.1046,0.057322,0.072675,0.020311,0.025658,0.00517,0.000462,-0.013499,-0.01713,-0.005034,0.004046,-0.02111,-0.015551,0.018187,0.012331,0.012256,0.003041,-0.001131,0.014507,-0.000499,0.002226,0.002095,0.004097,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5367,0.126344,0.123895,0.070899,0.07106,0.033237,0.029005,0.00611,0.004384,0.003886,-0.008018,-0.00406,0.004796,-0.011596,-0.012111,0.025651,0.000398,-0.004694,0.003547,-0.003017,0.002126,0.009234,-0.003833,-0.007148,0.006748,-0.002036
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5385,0.119514,0.121864,0.062225,0.07106,0.020927,0.027052,-0.004935,0.002538,-0.004295,-0.01385,-0.009906,0.008243,-0.011298,-0.01156,0.02728,0.00358,-0.014473,-0.001267,0.006159,-0.00025,0.007861,0.017311,0.002958,0.01446,0.001078
BGR_Beli_Breyag_EBA:Bul6,0.121791,0.1635,0.033941,-0.041667,0.046778,-0.020359,0.00564,0.003,0.029451,0.046106,0.005034,-0.001798,-0.003122,0.001789,-0.021987,0.002652,0.007823,0.012162,0.010433,-0.007003,0.009483,0.011129,-0.011709,-0.02169,-0.006466
```

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.2022% / 0.02202210

29.0
Bell_Beaker_CZE



28.8
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA



20.4
Bell_Beaker_Iberia



12.2
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o



9.6
Bell_Beaker_England



Breakdown

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.2022% / 0.02202210


23.2
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015




20.6
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250




19.6
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587




12.2
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o:I2477



8.4
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7205




5.6
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I4178




3.8
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767




3.2
Bell_Beaker_England:I2443




2.6
Bell_Beaker_England:I6679




0.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6584




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.04418520
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.04687011
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538

0.04935282
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I2478

0.05051955
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594

0.05068157
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885

0.05287365
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755

0.05352858
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520

0.05532509
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6591

0.05678540
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0461

0.05707232
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3590

0.05766287
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6539

0.05841774
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0113

0.05945962
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I5665

0.05977462
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624

0.05989392
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874

0.06014567
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6623

0.06021573
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759

0.06091387
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2364

0.06102561
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6582

0.06176869
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6588

0.06199924
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5529

0.06258913
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6590

0.06287597
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4886

0.06322073
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6472

0.06370346
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015

0.06372036
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0108

0.06417166
Bell_Beaker_England:I2416

0.06425187
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4891

0.06473209
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4888

0.06479534
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7282

0.06735440
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3588

0.06848044
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7290

0.06855817
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4896

0.06869601
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7275

0.06942524
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7213

0.06982402
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4945

0.06986483
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5833

0.07005837
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1388

0.07018099
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3529

0.07112668
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250

0.07133172
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7214

0.07213512
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4946

0.07260193
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0111

0.07278118
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767

0.07295544
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4889

0.07381892
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I1979

0.07437091
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5834

0.07490687
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7045

0.07594853
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1546

0.07596952
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5017

0.07608864
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09569

0.07624228
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3875

0.07664143
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7044

0.07729695
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5666

0.07764950
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7211

0.07901895
BGR_Beli_Breyag_EBA:Bul6

0.07951244
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7276

0.08037330
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7249

0.08045839
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7269

0.08060687
Bell_Beaker_POL:I4253

0.08068454
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2365

0.08081336
Bell_Beaker_England:I5379

0.08112685
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7212

0.08200370
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I4178

0.08225464
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7287

0.08234993
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7278

0.08296230
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5525

0.08357737
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I4229

0.08510085
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3589

0.08717325
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4895

0.08788067
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3600

0.08894362
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5020

0.08907125
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I6480

0.09118573
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6583

0.09248107
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0805

0.09261336
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7251

0.09264564
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5750

0.09291860
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0112

0.09344279
Bell_Beaker_England:I5382

0.09403373
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1392

0.09436254
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5521

0.09488585
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5658

0.09590600
Bell_Beaker_England:I3256

0.09597333
Bell_Beaker_England:I6775

0.09607807
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1390

0.09611374
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1382

0.09628105
Bell_Beaker_England:I2445

0.09674556
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7281

0.09680704
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09613_d

0.09806242
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659

0.09818787
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3528

0.09852576
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3601

0.09870961
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5514

0.09929375
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5523

0.09946719
Bell_Beaker_England:I5512

0.09952194
Bell_Beaker_England:I6679

0.09964311
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5531

0.09997831
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1549

0.10007302
Bell_Beaker_England:I2452

0.10054020
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7286

0.10134109
Bell_Beaker_England:I2453

0.10217183
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5367

0.10265815
Bell_Beaker_England:I2443

0.10312966
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5023

0.10373524
Bell_Beaker_England:I2447

0.10403253
Bell_Beaker_England:I6778

0.10490570
Bell_Beaker_England:I3255

0.10497974
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0459

0.10502470
Bell_Beaker_England_EBA:I1770

0.10708668
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0840

0.10724223
Bell_Beaker_England:I6777

0.10742615
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6580

0.10748773
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4069

0.10751257
Bell_Beaker_CZE_o:I5025

0.10757632
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0806

0.10907029
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4076

0.10947951
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5385

0.10997129
Bell_Beaker_England:I5376

0.11008569
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4073

0.11039387
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6584

0.11081270
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4075

0.11081903
Bell_Beaker_England:I2418

0.11119334
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA_o:I2741

0.11129178
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1381

0.11129478
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7205

0.11293457
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4068

0.11461463
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587

0.11521968
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0460

0.11541343
Bell_Beaker_Rhine-Main:I5836

0.11569671
Bell_Beaker_England:I2454

0.11641506
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5519

0.11722377
Bell_Beaker_England:I5513

0.11760276
Bell_Beaker_England:I6774

0.11790280
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C:I6542

0.11849532
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2786

0.11938032
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o:I2477

0.11950499
Bell_Beaker_England:I2459

0.11974523
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I0826

0.12030009
Bell_Beaker_England:I2455

0.12045090
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5748

0.12132705
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4074

0.12294741
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I4247

0.12405159
Bell_Beaker_England:I4950

0.12733774
Bell_Beaker_England:I2450

0.12910063
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I1970

0.13054614
Bell_Beaker_England:I4951

0.13676692
Bell_Beaker_England:I2417

0.14484765
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2787

----------


## Carlos

*New improved World Medieval G25 unscaled calculator*

Target: karlos
Distance: 0.9316% / 0.00931578 | ADC: 0.25x

29.2
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758



21.8
IBERIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585



11.0
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034



10.0
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203



9.4
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321



7.2
ALANIC:Russia_Alan :Laughing: A160



6.0
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12644



3.0
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895



1.0
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892



0.8
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan :Laughing: A73



0.4
AFRICAN:Tanzania_Pemba_1400BP:I1048



0.2
JAPANESE:Jomon:IK002






```
 Distance to:
Karlos

0.01661566
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.01923460
IBERIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.01964892
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.02149000
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.02178164
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.02221869
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.02336300
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.02422684
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.02428683
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3320

0.02478689
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8214

0.02529901
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.02665127
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.02736768
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582

0.02822587
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ32

0.02899414
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_RomP:I8339

0.02911666
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.02959290
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3983

0.02992691
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.03067344
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3323

0.03126931
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3981

0.03139459
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3581

0.03166307
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12032

0.03192178
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321

0.03227460
GRECO-ROMAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ43

0.03234672
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12644

0.03235892
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I12410

0.03308036
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT22

0.03387329
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12647

0.03416255
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.03426325
VIKING-BRIT:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_grt035

0.03496656
CELTIC:England_Roman:3DT16

0.03506095
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7457

0.03517670
GRECO-ROMAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL121

0.03530892
CELTIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ8

0.03581494
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT21

0.03613641
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ37

0.03624969
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ12

0.03737566
IBERIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3324

0.03749520
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval:ALH_1

0.03754397
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy197

0.03774003
CELTIC:England_IA:M1489

0.03816936
CELTIC:England_IA:HI1-I0156

0.03900526
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12162

0.03941155
CELTIC:England_IA:I0160

0.03943526
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ42

0.03964278
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT23

0.03998137
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval_ACD:STR_220

0.04015756
GRECO-ROMAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ40

0.04074408
AVARIC:Germany_Medieval_ACD:AED_1108

0.04109380
CELTIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ14

0.04123991
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ7

0.04144635
GERMANIC:England_Anglo-Saxon:O3-I0774

0.04159255
CELTIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ24

0.04222345
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8206

0.04270410
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN::Germany_Medieval_ACD:NW_54

0.04386593
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Balkans_IA:I5769

0.04414759
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ9

0.04438772
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT3

0.04471700
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy305

0.04550330
CELTIC:England_IA:L-I0789

0.04565852
GRECO-ROMAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno_o1:CL25

0.04587156
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ13

0.04617164
GERMANIC:England_Anglo-Saxon:O2-I0773

0.04750947
VIKING-RUS:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_84001

0.04863856
CELTIC:Germany_Medieval:STR_316

0.04895559
SLAVIC:Slavic_Bohemia:RISE569

0.04914051
GRECO-ROMAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno_o1:CL38

0.04950687
VIKING-FINN:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm021

0.05003968
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval:AED_249

0.05009790
VIKING-RUS:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_stg026

0.05156161
VIKING-BRIT:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_kls001

0.05176060
SLAVIC:Avar_Hungary_Szolad:Av1

0.05197240
TURKIC:Anatolia_Ottoman:MA2196

0.05326190
VIKING-FINN:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_84005

0.05345615
ANATOLIAN:Anatolia_IA:MA2198

0.05399778
GERMANIC:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL145

0.05420037
VIKING-RUS:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_urm160

0.05647291
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA96

0.05679842
ALANIC:Russia_Alan:DA162

0.05693593
ALANIC:Russia_Alan:DA160

0.05703937
TURKIC:Anatolia_Ottoman:MA2195

0.05820988
ALANIC:Russia_Alan:DA164

0.05838527
TURKIC:Kazakhstan_Karakhanid:DA205

0.05842260
ALANIC:Russia_Alan:DA243

0.05875772
TURKIC:Kazakhstan_Karluk:DA230

0.05902872
VIKING-RUS:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_urm035

0.05919240
SLAVIC:Sunghir_Medieval:Sunghir6

0.05924373
TURKIC:Kazakhstan_Turk:DA89

0.05969489
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA73

0.06021694
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA72

0.06143379
SLAVIC:Avar_Hungary_Szolad:Av2

0.06178366
BERBER:Berber_Algeria

0.06178422
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA100

0.06223560
TURKIC:Kazakhstan_Karluk:DA222

0.06237123
NORTH_URALIC:Levanluhta_IA:DA234

0.06243268
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA101

0.06256605
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA98

0.06377272
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA80

0.06379749
TURKIC:Kazakhstan_Kipchak:DA23

0.06390978
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA70

0.06419120
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA104

0.06445509
BERBER:Berber_Tunisia_Sen

0.06541506
TURKIC:Kyrgyzstan_Turk:DA86

0.06571225
HUNNIC:Wusun:DA220

0.06607715
PERSIAN:Iran_recent:I1955

0.06691891
LEVANTINE:England_Roman_o:3DT26

0.06772806
HUNNIC:Wusun:DA201

0.06786929
NORTH_URALIC:Levanluhta_IA:JK1968

0.06808583
HUNNIC:Hun_Tian_Shan:DA85

0.07253261
NORTH_URALIC:Levanluhta_IA:JK1970

0.07287091
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7719.E1.L1

0.07436552
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7720.E1.L1

0.07449685
LEVANTINE:Egypt_Hellenistic:JK2888

0.07492169
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7723.E1.L1

0.07553522
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:I6894

0.07749987
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:I6891

0.07752187
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7718.E1.L1

0.07821527
BERBER:Berber_Morocco_ERR

0.07907901
NORTH_URALIC:Levanluhta_IA:DA238

0.07981134
ARIAN:Butkara_IA:I6551

0.08010618
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7721.E1.L1

0.08355112
ARIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA:S7717.E1.L1

0.08371822
ARIAN:Butkara_IA:I6550

0.08410220
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Vietnam_BA_DongSonCulture:Vt779

0.08428814
ANDAMAN:Great_Andamanese_100BP:Andaman

0.08722494
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns215

0.08723915
HIMALAYAN:Nepal_Samdzong_1500BP:S41

0.08763937
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns194

0.08765278
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Vietnam_BA_all:I2497_all

0.08785255
BALTIC:Lithuania_Late_Antiquity_low_res:DA171

0.08946882
HIMALAYAN:Nepal_Samdzong_1500BP:S10

0.08982327
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns153

0.09008640
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Thailand_IA:Th530

0.09008729
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns25

0.09020449
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Thailand_IA:Th519

0.09047176
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns42

0.09056384
AFRICAN:Kenya_400BP:I0595

0.09088273
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Thailand_IA:Th521

0.09128132
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns19

0.09136137
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns222

0.09350888
HIMALAYAN:Nepal_Mebrak_2125BP:M63

0.09429920
DRAVIDIAN:Saidu_Sharif_IA_o:S7722.E1.L1

0.09492265
SOUTHEAST-ASIA:Vietnam_BA_DongSonCulture:Vt781

0.09539617
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns209

0.09825116
BALTIC:Latvia_BA:Kivutkalns207

0.11341204
AFRICAN:Tanzania_Pemba_1400BP:I1048

0.12407139
AFRICAN:Tanzania_Zanzibar_1400BP:I0589

0.12488351
JAPANESE:Jomon:IK002

0.16386363
AFRICAN:Malawi_Fingira_2500BP:I4426

0.16881259
PACIFIC:Vanuatu_1200BP:FUT006

0.19620280
AFRICAN:South_Africa_1300BP:I9134.SG

0.20574703
NORTH-AMERICA:San_Nicolas_L:SN-03

0.20803776
NORTH-AMERICA:USA_Lovelock_Cave_600BP:Lovelock3

0.20973400
NORTH-AMERICA:Island_Chumash_SanCruz:CR-01

0.22105178
SOUTH-AMERICA:Chile_Conchali_700BP:I1752

0.22485818
CARIBBEAN:Taino_Bahamas:PC537

0.22661139
SOUTH-AMERICA:Peru_Laramate_900BP:I0237

0.22699537
SOUTH-AMERICA:Chile_PicaOcho_700BP:I2537


```

This particular calculator fits very well into the
x 0.25

----------


## Carlos

*G25 Ancient Averages, official datasheet 
unscaled* Target: Karlos
Distance: 0.5042% / 0.00504232

20.4
CZE_Starounetice_EBA



17.2
DEU_Anselfingen_FN



9.4
Iberia_Menorca_LBA



9.2
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C



8.2
DEU_Karsdorf_LN



7.8
IRL_MN



7.6
ITA_Sardinia_C_o



6.4
UKR_N_o



5.2
HRV_Vucedol



1.8
GEO_CHG



1.6
HRV_EBA



1.4
MAR_EN



1.4
RUS_Yana_MA



0.8
French_IA_south



0.8
ZAF_1200BP



0.4
TZA_PN



0.2
JPN_Jomon



0.2
Wales_N



I have removed Tarofalt was almost at the end as noise and has not changed anything.


Well, I think there is the Otzi sample in the MTA and it is being obtained by many people, including African-Americans. In Gedmatch I got Otzi and in MTA I don't get it and I don't understand it I haven't missed a minute of Europe, my parents, grandparents, great-grandparents, great-grandparents are from the same area and I see how Americans get distances of 3, 5, as well as Nordic Europeans, although it is possible that they have adapted it so well for the North Americans that it is the case of the British obtaining distance 1 in the Neolithic or Bell Beaker, while the Iberian peninsula called the Vettones Cogotas. What a pity!

----------


## Carlos

I have removed the Iberia Bell Beaker to see which Bell Beaker I get a match with since I imagine the Bell Beaker did not arrive in Spain by parachute but on foot



```
 
BEL_GoyetQ116-1:Q116-
1,0.043253,-0.005078,0.003017,0.093993,0.045547,0.001952,-0.00517,-0.000692,0.065857,0.024055,0.00341,0.000899,0.009366,-0.022983,0.019137,0.017634,0.011865,0.004561,-0.006034,0.034767,0.026079,0.002473,-0.023664,-0.061695,0.003712Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538,0.121791,0.147252,0.032809,0.007429,0.035391,-0.006136,-0.00235,0.002769,0.00634,0.028793,-0.001949,0.009891,-0.023637,-0.012111,-0.000814,-0.002121,0.007041,0.002154,0.007039,-0.004127,0.000624,-0.004575,-0.016269,0.001325,-0.001078
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09569,0.117238,0.122879,0.051666,0.050065,0.026466,0.015897,-0.00282,-0.000692,0.005522,0.002369,0.001624,0.002698,-0.004014,-0.009909,0.014251,0.005436,-0.002086,0.003801,-0.004399,0.008254,0.005241,0.00507,-0.001356,-0.000482,0.000239
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09613_d,0.125205,0.123895,0.048649,0.063954,0.025235,0.01757,0.008225,-0.008769,-0.003886,-0.008201,-0.002273,-0.004796,-0.012042,-0.021882,0.017236,0.00769,0.008736,0,0.006411,-0.003752,0.01984,0.011376,0.00456,-0.00241,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3588,0.12862,0.132019,0.047894,0.037145,0.036314,0.005578,0.00235,0.005077,0.01084,0.018041,-0.00341,0.01124,-0.019772,-0.016377,-0.002714,0.015248,0.017471,-0.004687,0.003142,0.009505,0.002246,0.001113,-0.007641,0.007832,0.002515
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3589,0.127482,0.135065,0.050911,0.051034,0.028928,0.008088,0.006815,0.001615,-0.007158,-0.001458,0.002436,0.004196,-0.008028,-0.01679,0.0076,0.022938,0.009779,-0.00114,0.00088,0.014007,0.006738,0.000124,0.007765,0.001325,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3590,0.120652,0.147252,0.044123,0.018088,0.037853,-0.004462,-0.001645,-0.006461,0.009204,0.010387,0,0.012439,-0.014271,-0.007019,0.005972,-0.00411,-0.017602,0.008235,0.019986,0.004377,-0.001996,0.001731,-0.01479,-0.000602,0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594,0.130897,0.155376,0.041483,-0.016473,0.055703,-0.012829,-0.007285,0.006231,0.028838,0.044101,-0.001786,0.013788,-0.018434,-0.0139,-0.005565,0.000796,-0.001434,-0.005448,0.000628,-0.005127,0.002246,0.002844,-0.006039,-0.00253,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3600,0.135449,0.122879,0.050911,0.046835,0.028313,0.015618,-0.004465,-0.001846,-0.005931,0.006378,-0.000162,-0.008393,-0.000892,-0.017065,0.010722,0.018032,0.014864,0.005068,-0.002011,0.011756,0.00574,0.005688,0.006902,0.000482,0.001317
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3601,0.119514,0.119832,0.045254,0.061047,0.018773,0.024263,-0.000705,-0.001154,-0.001841,-0.006925,-0.00406,0.008093,-0.017245,-0.024634,0.024701,0.02148,0.012386,-0.004814,-0.001383,0.007879,-0.001996,-0.002226,-0.006779,0.009037,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5017,0.132035,0.14319,0.027907,0.010982,0.017542,-0.00251,-0.003525,-0.006923,-0.012476,0.016948,0.001461,0.001049,-0.011893,-0.000963,-0.009365,0.00716,0.001695,-0.000887,0,0.001876,-0.010606,-0.008532,-0.005053,0.014219,-0.008382
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5020,0.122929,0.126941,0.066373,0.047481,0.03693,0.037092,0.00188,-0.001154,-0.00225,0.01713,-0.023546,0.017534,-0.002973,-0.024497,0.018865,0.015248,-0.000782,0.007601,-0.006788,0.004127,0.009608,-0.005193,-0.008997,-0.022172,0.011376
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5023,0.134311,0.126941,0.06939,0.066861,0.03416,0.026495,0.004935,0.000462,0.0045,-0.005103,0.004222,0.008542,-0.012042,-0.01913,0.021172,0.0179,0.015646,0,0.000377,0.010255,0.004118,0.001237,0.006162,0.00976,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5519,0.12862,0.121864,0.058454,0.075259,0.024004,0.027889,0.00094,0.001385,-0.007976,-0.018041,0.00341,0.003747,-0.003717,-0.014175,0.019272,0.024662,-0.000391,-0.00076,0.008925,0.006628,0.005865,0.005441,0.005053,0.008194,-0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520,0.136588,0.136081,0.039975,0.014212,0.036314,0.008925,-0.004935,-0.000462,0.0045,0.026242,0.007145,0.008393,-0.016204,-0.018441,0.005157,-0.00358,0.011213,-0.004687,-0.000377,-0.000125,0.000873,-0.001855,-0.004437,0.003615,-0.003712
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5521,0.135449,0.128972,0.070522,0.057494,0.028005,0.027889,-0.00329,0.002077,-0.001023,-0.004738,-0.005846,0.013188,-0.013825,-0.016102,0.020358,0.005171,0.004303,0.001647,0.00993,0.010755,0.006738,0.010263,-0.001109,-0.003253,-0.006586
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5523,0.127482,0.121864,0.056191,0.062339,0.0397,0.018686,0.010575,-0.006461,-0.005931,-0.016766,-0.00065,0.005245,-0.006095,-0.016377,0.025515,0.006364,-0.00339,0.005068,0.00088,0.005753,0.000873,0.000866,0.000493,0.006989,-0.006466
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524,0.120652,0.145221,0.038466,-0.001292,0.041238,-0.002789,0.00893,0.008307,0.008999,0.026242,-0.001949,0.011839,-0.005946,0.003441,-0.00095,-0.005436,-0.012256,0.00152,0.004148,-0.006003,-0.002246,0.001484,-0.0053,-0.008073,0.000599
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5525,0.127482,0.132019,0.06675,0.05168,0.040623,0.018407,0.00846,0.005538,0.01268,0.00164,0.001299,0.002098,-0.008028,-0.011285,0.018729,0.023071,0.018906,-0.003294,-0.002765,0.010255,0.010731,-0.000742,0.000863,-0.006507,-0.003473
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5529,0.132035,0.136081,0.049026,0.028424,0.035391,0.006136,0.005875,0.005307,0.007567,0.010934,0.010068,0.012139,-0.016204,-0.010184,0.006922,0.004375,-0.000913,0.004181,0.008673,0.002626,-0.001872,0.004328,0.006162,0.009881,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5531,0.125205,0.13405,0.06675,0.062985,0.042162,0.020638,0.00658,0.010615,-0.001432,-0.017495,-0.006333,0.001649,0.005798,-0.005092,0.007329,0.008221,0.001825,0.006841,0.005656,0.005753,0.003619,0.002349,0.000493,-0.002651,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5658,0.129758,0.119832,0.050534,0.059109,0.027082,0.016455,-0.001645,0.001846,0.000614,-0.002369,0.002436,0.009292,-0.00773,-0.006744,0.021851,-0.004508,-0.017732,0.004434,0.004902,0.011005,0.017469,-0.002968,0.002342,0.017111,-0.004191
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659,0.138864,0.12491,0.073539,0.062339,0.031083,0.023706,0.002115,0.012923,0.01084,-0.002916,-0.00682,0.000749,-0.010258,-0.006744,0.014386,0.008353,0.000261,0.003801,-0.012193,0.012756,0.019466,-0.000742,0.008751,0.000602,-0.023471
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5833,0.114961,0.136081,0.065619,0.050711,0.037545,0.01004,-0.00329,0.000462,0.012271,0.007289,0.001949,0.002847,-0.014569,-0.011836,0.021444,0.008884,0.004955,-0.001394,0.00264,-0.001251,0.006613,0.012736,-0.002095,-0.003856,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5834,0.125205,0.129988,0.050911,0.048127,0.033852,0.020917,-0.00658,-0.000692,0.009817,0.011663,-0.001624,0.003747,-0.004906,-0.010459,0.011536,0.013126,0.000391,0.007981,0.00352,-0.005503,-0.002496,-0.000742,-0.008874,-0.000964,0.000958
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6590,0.119514,0.132019,0.059208,0.039729,0.038469,0.007809,-0.000235,0.001846,0.012067,0.011845,0.00341,0.008243,-0.012339,-0.010597,0.022394,0.005304,0.004172,0.004941,0.006034,0.011506,0.010981,0.006059,0.005176,0.000964,0.003712
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6591,0.124067,0.135065,0.042992,0.030039,0.023697,0.006972,0.003055,0.003461,0.009817,0.012028,-0.003085,0.005095,-0.00773,-0.012111,0.013029,0.006232,0.010822,0.001014,0.001131,0.003252,0.00262,0.012489,0.002342,-0.004338,-0.001676
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624,0.130897,0.138112,0.056945,0.040052,0.035391,0.006136,-0.001175,0.008769,0.015544,0.024055,0.003248,0.016036,-0.00996,-0.004404,0.017779,-0.002784,-0.0103,0.003927,0.002891,0.003877,0.003369,-0.000247,0.000246,-0.011086,0.006466
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755,0.119514,0.133034,0.067127,0.022933,0.045547,0,-0.01081,0.001615,0.019021,0.01877,0.007957,0.005395,-0.010852,-0.020368,0.017779,0.009016,-0.001825,0.005828,0.003394,0.006128,0.008984,0.001731,0.016145,-0.015665,0.004311
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759,0.126344,0.127957,0.022627,0.011628,0.031698,0.008088,0.00658,0.003923,0.022702,0.014397,0.008444,-0.002847,-0.029286,-0.00289,0.003122,-0.00716,-0.001825,-0.000507,0.003394,0.005628,-0.012603,0.000247,-0.021075,0.002048,-0.011137
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885,0.122929,0.147252,0.038466,0.016473,0.026774,0.004183,0.00188,0.003,0.003681,0.019135,0.005034,0,-0.012785,-0.011973,0.001357,0.006364,-0.001043,0.00228,0.00905,-0.008629,0.006364,0.002968,-0.00037,0.000361,-0.002395
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4886,0.127482,0.135065,0.043369,0.026163,0.027697,0.01255,0.00611,0.006231,0.00225,0.01057,-0.000162,0.007493,-0.013528,-0.019267,0.007736,0.007955,0.018906,-0.002407,0.007039,0.01013,0.010731,0.008037,0.008011,0.002289,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4888,0.127482,0.138112,0.051666,0.037791,0.037238,0.007809,-0.003525,0.005538,0.010226,0.006196,-0.001786,0.005695,-0.005649,-0.006055,0.017101,-0.002652,-0.021513,0.002154,0.00729,-0.004252,-0.003119,0.00272,-0.008627,-0.002892,0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4889,0.127482,0.125926,0.051666,0.040052,0.02739,0.008925,0.010105,0.006692,0.004704,-0.000182,-0.003248,0.002548,-0.019475,-0.005505,0.017779,0.006099,-0.004042,-0.000507,0.013324,0.001376,0.005366,0.005688,0.001356,0.007471,-0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4891,0.129758,0.140143,0.052797,0.037468,0.038776,0.011156,0.007285,0.008077,0.003886,0.012757,0.001137,0.008393,-0.010109,-0.003303,0.008958,-0.009016,-0.019297,0.004181,0.00729,0.006753,0.004866,-0.000866,-0.005546,-0.016749,0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4895,0.12862,0.125926,0.049026,0.056848,0.029544,0.014781,0.006815,0.004846,0.002045,-0.00492,-0.005359,0.009292,-0.014569,-0.003303,0.023615,0.005171,-0.005346,0.002027,0,0.017258,0.008859,-0.00507,-0.006779,0.004458,0.002395
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4896,0.125205,0.135065,0.050534,0.027132,0.035083,0.012271,0.009165,0.008538,-0.003477,0.003462,0.01088,0.005995,-0.008028,-0.013212,0.001764,0.006232,-0.000652,-0.004814,0.008673,0.00025,0.007986,0.007914,0.001972,0.010604,-0.003592
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4945,0.133173,0.129988,0.045632,0.023902,0.043085,0.003626,-0.00235,0.008077,0.002863,0.010205,0.000487,0.008842,-0.005946,-0.010597,-0.004886,0.017634,0.016428,0.00152,0.008422,0.004002,-0.003369,0.002473,0.000123,0.008676,-0.000359
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4946,0.130897,0.132019,0.055814,0.044897,0.030775,0.008646,-0.006815,0.002077,0.001023,0.008383,-0.006983,0.00015,-0.020961,-0.011285,0.011536,0.00716,-0.001304,0.012162,0.004399,0.001751,0.00262,0.005935,-0.005669,-0.001928,0.003113
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5514,0.134311,0.13405,0.062225,0.060401,0.022773,0.021753,-0.002115,0.008077,-0.00225,-0.015672,-0.003573,0.007493,-0.005649,-0.01913,0.024701,0.012994,-0.012908,0.002154,-0.000503,0.009505,0.006738,0.000495,0.000123,0.002169,-0.001317
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I5666,0.124067,0.137096,0.04978,0.051357,0.029544,0.017291,-0.000705,0.004615,0.010022,-0.002916,0.001461,-0.003897,-0.010704,-0.007982,0.007057,0.016176,0.002477,-0.006208,-0.000377,-0.006753,-0.00262,0.005564,0.000986,-0.008435,0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I6480,0.118376,0.126941,0.055437,0.049742,0.028313,0.017291,0.00376,-0.003231,-0.003068,-0.012028,0.001299,-0.001649,-0.011001,-0.014313,0.016286,-0.009414,-0.024643,0.006461,0.012444,-0.000125,-0.00025,0.008779,0.001725,0.006507,-0.001916
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7205,0.124067,0.121864,0.058454,0.072998,0.026466,0.028168,-0.002585,0.012923,-0.001023,-0.022051,0.003248,0.004646,-0.017393,-0.011973,0.033794,-0.001458,-0.021644,0.002914,0.002137,-5e-04,0.004243,0.006677,0.003944,0.00494,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7211,0.132035,0.135065,0.051288,0.053295,0.038469,0.01004,0.00282,0.011769,0.007363,0.009112,0.000812,0.003747,-0.014123,-0.016102,0.012486,0.023734,0.015646,0.001647,-0.002388,0.006128,0.010232,-0.002968,0.002588,-0.006627,-0.006347
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7212,0.124067,0.136081,0.064488,0.056525,0.046778,0.01506,0.00752,0.004384,0.002045,0.002369,-0.00682,0.002548,-0.009812,-0.014038,0.020358,0.008486,0.001173,-0.00038,0.010433,0.006378,0.003244,0.003215,0.00493,-0.004579,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7213,0.125205,0.129988,0.058077,0.046189,0.046162,0.009203,0,0.014769,0.005931,0.009112,0.002436,0.007044,-0.014866,-0.009909,0.0057,0.012463,0.002217,-0.004181,0.004525,0.006003,-0.002995,0.000866,-0.005176,-0.011447,-0.005029
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7214,0.132035,0.125926,0.053928,0.039083,0.044624,0.015339,0.00141,0.003692,0.007363,0.014032,0.001299,0.004946,-0.013974,-0.021194,0.002307,0.012331,0.02021,0.003294,-0.000628,0.006628,0.005241,-0.003833,-0.008258,-0.001325,-0.002515
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7249,0.12862,0.125926,0.057699,0.04845,0.032006,0.02008,0.00752,0.011769,0.00634,-0.008201,-0.005521,0.002698,-0.005798,-0.014863,0.012758,0.001591,-0.007432,0.00228,0.002263,0.002876,0.004742,0.009645,-0.007395,-0.002892,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250,0.104717,0.128972,0.050157,0.046512,0.029852,0.005857,0.012926,0.001615,0.00634,-0.002005,-0.001137,0.005845,-0.010258,-0.022295,0.018729,0.011535,0.006128,0.009375,0.003897,0.006628,0.004742,0.005812,-0.005546,-0.005784,-0.008382
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7251,0.122929,0.126941,0.05506,0.056525,0.03416,0.021196,-0.00329,0.006923,-0.007158,-0.004009,0.000162,-0.004946,-0.010704,-0.007156,0.015879,0.013524,-0.007041,-0.001394,0.001257,0.001376,-0.003868,0.011129,-0.003821,0.013616,0.000718
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7269,0.127482,0.132019,0.04978,0.048127,0.034776,0.01757,0.003525,0.006,0.002045,-0.002916,0.003735,0.010641,-0.00892,-0.011147,0.016694,0.015115,-0.003129,0.000127,0.006411,0.003126,0.004492,0.008408,0.001849,0.010363,-0.012214
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7275,0.129758,0.132019,0.039221,0.030685,0.02185,0.012271,0.005875,0.000923,-0.006749,0.009841,0.001299,0.006145,-0.016055,-0.011698,0.016694,0.005967,0.000391,0.001394,0.001634,0.00025,-0.005366,0.000495,0.000863,0.009881,-0.005389
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7276,0.126344,0.129988,0.057322,0.046189,0.025851,0.019801,0.00376,-0.000231,0.002863,0.004191,0.006333,0.003747,-0.011744,-0.019542,0.011401,0.013922,0.016428,0.002407,0.003897,0.006003,-0.001622,0.009521,-0.007518,-0.00012,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7278,0.12862,0.125926,0.050534,0.048127,0.032006,0.017849,0.003525,0.003,0.001432,0.011663,0.000487,0.005695,-0.011447,-0.013625,0.011536,0.025988,0.01343,-0.00228,0.004777,-0.001876,0.005615,0.001484,-0.003204,0.010122,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7281,0.124067,0.131003,0.072407,0.064923,0.028313,0.018686,0.00611,0.001846,-0.005318,-0.006925,0,-0.00015,-0.011001,-0.003578,0.014115,-0.006895,-0.01356,-0.001394,-0.006411,0.006378,0.002246,0.003091,0.000493,-0.000602,0.005748
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7282,0.124067,0.135065,0.064111,0.040052,0.038776,0.008367,0.001175,0.001615,0.017998,0.016948,0.005196,0.006594,-0.009068,-0.021882,0.013708,0.016309,0.011995,0.002027,0.000754,0.012881,0.018343,0.001731,0.000986,-0.004097,-0.008023
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7286,0.132035,0.133034,0.075801,0.069122,0.045239,0.023148,0.000705,0.012692,0.009613,0.000911,-0.006496,-0.004946,-0.000892,-0.002752,0.00855,0.009016,0.000782,0.002534,0.005531,0.017008,0.012104,0.001484,-0.013927,-0.020364,-0.003113
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7287,0.124067,0.128972,0.054305,0.053618,0.026466,0.021753,-0.003525,-0.000462,0.007772,0.006014,-0.005196,0.009292,-0.014123,-0.018992,0.013708,0.02559,0.002477,0.003294,-0.006536,0.003126,-0.005241,0.004699,-0.001972,0.003856,-0.007544
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7290,0.126344,0.135065,0.060339,0.050388,0.040931,0.01757,0.004465,0.008307,0.017794,0.007107,0.008119,0.002398,-0.015609,-0.015001,0.016422,0.001989,0.004303,-0.002787,-0.004651,5e-04,0.000499,0.001978,-0.001356,-0.011568,-0.002754
Bell_Beaker_CZE_o:I5025,0.122929,0.127957,0.072407,0.065246,0.03693,0.016733,0.010575,0.017768,-0.009408,-0.000547,0.005684,-0.006145,0.004014,0.011698,-0.00855,-0.000928,-0.007041,-0.002787,0.017095,0.001501,-0.011105,0.004081,0.008258,-0.009278,-0.007903
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767,0.129758,0.136081,0.061848,0.047481,0.032929,0.007251,-0.001645,-0.000231,0.012271,0.005832,-0.008607,-0.00015,-0.017988,-0.00812,0.018322,-0.004375,-0.021905,0.006714,0.003897,0.01063,0.010357,0.004946,0.006779,0.00253,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_England:I2416,0.129758,0.152329,0.073916,0.021641,0.045855,0.006693,-0.000705,0.006461,0.036405,0.021139,-0.001461,0.010191,-0.031219,-0.007707,0.010179,0.02201,0.015385,-0.002407,-0.004525,-0.001126,0.021712,0.014591,-0.009613,-0.006507,-0.002395
Bell_Beaker_England:I2417,0.133173,0.110693,0.070144,0.086564,0.014464,0.028168,0.001175,0.002538,-0.020043,-0.023873,-0.001624,0.008992,-0.006244,-0.014313,0.031487,0.019623,-0.011865,-0.002914,0.010182,0.001501,0.005116,0.007543,0.007025,0.008194,0.000599
Bell_Beaker_England:I2418,0.122929,0.117801,0.063733,0.073967,0.029852,0.027331,-0.000705,-0.001154,-0.008181,-0.011481,-0.000487,0.005095,-0.015312,-0.018441,0.030401,0.000663,-0.023078,0.007855,0.00729,0.007879,0.009733,0.000124,-0.004807,0.002651,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_England:I2443,0.126344,0.122879,0.057322,0.066861,0.025235,0.025379,0.003995,0.003231,0.000205,-0.015672,-0.00065,0.003147,-0.004014,-0.006468,0.032301,-0.00305,-0.01708,0.005068,0.001383,0.010005,0.001622,-0.000989,0.003204,-0.000964,-0.003473
Bell_Beaker_England:I2445,0.135449,0.114755,0.058454,0.06137,0.030467,0.015897,0.004465,-0.003231,0.003681,-0.00492,0.005359,-0.00045,-0.009068,-0.016102,0.019001,0.016441,0.012386,-0.00266,-0.007039,0.01138,0.00836,0.007666,-0.002711,-0.001687,-0.002874
Bell_Beaker_England:I2447,0.12862,0.122879,0.061471,0.070414,0.025235,0.028726,-0.00094,0.002769,0.001636,-0.011116,-0.011367,0.005095,-0.016799,-0.011973,0.029451,0.011138,-0.004172,0.00076,0.000377,0.007253,0.013351,0.006677,-0.001972,0.002169,0.001078
Bell_Beaker_England:I2450,0.12862,0.121864,0.062602,0.085595,0.017542,0.029562,0.009635,0.010384,-0.007772,-0.018588,-0.004384,0.006894,0.003419,-0.01156,0.035287,0.00411,-0.015776,0.00038,0.009427,0.008004,0.004617,0.003339,0.002588,0.013255,0.003712
Bell_Beaker_England:I2452,0.126344,0.126941,0.061471,0.070091,0.032006,0.020359,0.001645,0.009461,-0.001432,-0.008201,0.004872,0.008093,-0.012042,-0.018579,0.027958,0.019623,0.004955,-0.000253,-0.000377,0.006753,0.007487,0.003339,0.003204,-0.001084,-0.001317
Bell_Beaker_England:I2453,0.119514,0.125926,0.058077,0.068153,0.024928,0.0251,0.00611,0.00923,-0.005931,-0.016583,-0.012666,0.002698,-0.022002,-0.012386,0.022937,0.00053,-0.011604,-0.002787,0.008673,0.003377,0.006863,0.008037,-0.002711,-0.006748,0.002994
Bell_Beaker_England:I2454,0.127482,0.121864,0.064111,0.07429,0.020004,0.030957,-0.00047,0.003231,-0.012271,-0.016219,-0.009419,0.005395,-0.014271,-0.014038,0.033794,-0.011535,-0.019166,0.004434,0.003268,0.002751,0.009358,-0.001607,0.005669,0.004699,0.002275
Bell_Beaker_England:I2455,0.126344,0.125926,0.070522,0.076874,0.018773,0.024821,0.01034,0.010846,-0.011453,-0.004556,0.003735,0.005545,-0.003717,-0.019818,0.022665,-0.008751,-0.019036,0.01875,0.018478,0.006503,0.000749,0.007048,-0.005053,0.013978,0.01413
Bell_Beaker_England:I2459,0.126344,0.117801,0.068259,0.082042,0.029852,0.020917,-0.002115,0.001154,-0.006749,-0.01877,-0.011854,0.004646,-0.009812,-0.020919,0.03583,0.018563,-0.01004,0.003547,0.002011,0.007504,0.007362,-0.006801,-0.001232,0.002048,-0.00012
Bell_Beaker_England:I3255,0.130897,0.12491,0.059208,0.070091,0.036007,0.024263,0.007755,0.003923,-0.000409,-0.004556,-0.008444,0.001199,-0.016204,-0.028901,0.029044,0.025325,0.007562,-0.004814,0.002891,0.015257,0.00836,0.00507,0.001725,0.007591,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_England:I3256,0.12862,0.120848,0.061094,0.069122,0.029852,0.019522,0.006345,0.003,0.005522,-0.002551,-0.002111,0.006594,-0.007879,-0.013762,0.02538,0.00716,-0.005346,-0.001774,0.004274,0.006003,0.006863,0.000742,0.001109,0.005784,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_England:I4950,0.138864,0.117801,0.056191,0.081719,0.014156,0.027889,0.000705,-0.002308,-0.015135,-0.017495,0.00065,0.005845,-0.019177,-0.016377,0.027687,0.018032,0.008475,-0.008615,-0.000754,0.007253,0.003119,0.003339,0.000246,0.001205,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_England:I4951,0.127482,0.119832,0.075047,0.083657,0.015387,0.02259,-0.00423,0.005077,-0.019634,-0.014032,-0.005684,0.01124,-0.007433,-0.004129,0.031216,-0.001591,-0.020601,0.002027,0.004777,0.01063,0.008984,-0.016569,0.007518,0.020123,-0.010658
Bell_Beaker_England:I5376,0.127482,0.118817,0.060339,0.064923,0.032621,0.027052,-0.008225,-0.005077,-0.007772,-0.01221,0.001299,0.001649,-0.003568,-0.027387,0.019544,0.028242,0.01682,0.004307,-0.000126,0.00963,-0.004617,0.00643,0.006162,-0.006868,0.005508
Bell_Beaker_England:I5379,0.124067,0.131003,0.057699,0.053618,0.031698,0.012829,0.001175,0.002308,-0.003272,-0.004374,0.003735,0.004796,-0.013528,-0.006881,0.019544,-0.001591,-0.00665,-0.002534,-0.00176,0.004252,0.002371,0.008656,-0.002588,-0.001084,0.000718
Bell_Beaker_England:I5382,0.122929,0.122879,0.064488,0.056848,0.03139,0.022311,0.001175,-0.008077,-0.003068,-0.009659,-0.013803,-0.001499,-0.013974,-0.009496,0.021037,0.002519,0.001825,0.00152,0.002137,0.002126,-0.00287,0.002473,-0.000986,0.010604,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_England:I5512,0.133173,0.123895,0.069767,0.065246,0.032314,0.022311,0.00376,0.008538,0,-0.009294,0,0.009442,-0.010555,-0.013349,0.025923,-0.002519,-0.019558,0.00152,0.005405,-0.004377,0.008235,-0.00371,0.000863,-0.000964,-0.003353
Bell_Beaker_England:I5513,0.132035,0.117801,0.072407,0.068153,0.02462,0.034582,-0.00141,0.005538,-0.006749,-0.012028,-0.006983,0.007793,-0.003717,-0.02491,0.026737,0.027313,0.002868,0.005448,0.003771,0.013131,0.003868,0.005317,0.000863,0.011809,-0.006586
Bell_Beaker_England:I6679,0.12862,0.131003,0.07467,0.04845,0.01908,0.023148,0.00047,0.010615,0.002659,-0.023508,0.000325,-0.003597,0.004311,-0.009083,0.024973,0.011403,-0.018254,-0.006208,-0.001131,0.004252,0.008859,0.007666,-0.002958,-0.006025,-0.003832
Bell_Beaker_England:I6774,0.125205,0.125926,0.064488,0.07752,0.018157,0.020359,0.00376,0.004846,-0.012476,-0.019864,-0.002923,-0.001349,-0.01115,-0.02257,0.027416,0.010475,-0.006389,-0.001014,-0.005531,0.004627,-0.008111,0.00507,0.005793,0.016629,-0.007185
Bell_Beaker_England:I6775,0.12862,0.127957,0.057699,0.060078,0.026159,0.016733,0.002585,0.001846,-0.001227,-0.004009,-0.000325,0.003147,-0.016204,-0.02491,0.020494,0.02254,0.018384,0.004181,-0.000126,0.011756,0.004617,0.008408,0.00912,0.006507,0.002994
Bell_Beaker_England:I6777,0.122929,0.117801,0.057322,0.067184,0.020311,0.028168,-0.00188,0.007846,-0.000205,-0.014579,0.000812,0.002997,-0.009068,-0.009083,0.02728,0.003447,-0.019297,0.001394,0.00176,-0.00025,0.007612,0.010016,-0.004437,0.01205,0.006706
Bell_Beaker_England:I6778,0.127482,0.11577,0.055437,0.065246,0.01231,0.021196,-0.00141,0.002077,-0.008385,-0.008383,0.00065,-0.002847,-0.008622,-0.017065,0.015744,0.007955,-0.007562,0.009882,-0.000503,0.004627,0.008111,0.007172,-0.000616,0.006868,-0.006347
Bell_Beaker_England_EBA:I1770,0.130897,0.126941,0.070144,0.064923,0.030159,0.01757,0.00752,0.002077,0,-0.004374,-0.00406,-0.000749,-0.014123,-0.014588,0.039087,0.027844,0.003651,0.005321,-0.007793,-0.001501,0.012852,-0.006059,-0.001602,0.006989,0.013532
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1381,0.127482,0.123895,0.057699,0.076228,0.022773,0.02259,0.00517,-0.001615,0.006136,-0.014943,0.002598,-0.002398,-0.012636,-0.012386,0.028501,0.011535,-0.011474,0.007095,0.011439,0.003252,0.001248,-0.000742,-0.00986,0.013375,0.002155
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1382,0.118376,0.118817,0.056568,0.053618,0.024004,0.030678,0.007755,0.006,0.00409,-0.016037,-0.008119,0.007493,-0.008176,-0.019267,0.016015,0.014983,0.011995,-0.004307,-0.000377,0.004002,0.007986,0.007296,0.001602,0.011447,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_FRA:I1390,0.132035,0.127957,0.058077,0.060724,0.033237,0.023148,0.00282,-0.002769,0.001432,-0.009294,-0.004709,0.005245,-0.011298,-0.023121,0.019137,0.017634,0.016689,0.000127,0.006034,0.008004,0.005865,0.006059,0.005176,0.001807,-0.001197
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874,0.130897,0.137096,0.057322,0.033592,0.045547,0.010319,-0.001175,0.004615,0.017385,0.01385,-0.002111,0.015137,-0.015461,-0.009358,0.012351,-0.001856,-0.023469,-0.003421,-0.000251,-0.001876,-0.00262,0.006306,-0.004437,0.003856,-0.008622
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3875,0.134311,0.131003,0.063733,0.043605,0.038161,0.011156,0.000235,0.008077,0.000409,0.011481,-0.001949,0.010641,-0.014717,-0.022157,0.016422,0.025325,0.007693,0.008108,-0.003142,0.005378,0.001747,0.005317,0.002588,-0.006386,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1388,0.130897,0.161469,0.059962,-0.012274,0.063396,-0.017849,-0.00188,-0.001846,0.040905,0.067792,0.006333,0.01169,-0.025272,-0.014863,-0.002443,0.014187,0.004303,0.005321,-0.00729,-0.004127,0.007487,0.001855,-0.001725,-0.017231,-0.00455
Bell_Beaker_FRA_lowSteppe:I1392,0.129758,0.165531,0.044123,-0.037145,0.074168,-0.021196,0.006345,0.009923,0.046222,0.077815,0.000974,0.004946,-0.028543,-0.011698,-0.008686,0.010342,0.023991,-0.001394,0.009302,0.001251,-0.004991,0.001113,-0.008381,-0.023979,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7044,0.120652,0.167562,0.039598,-0.023902,0.072629,-0.020359,0.00094,-0.001615,0.033133,0.048839,-0.003085,0.00045,-0.011596,0.007707,-0.020494,-0.016441,-0.002086,0.00038,0.011061,0.005628,0.004243,0.003957,-0.004437,-0.01687,0.006347
Bell_Beaker_HUN:I7045,0.130897,0.158423,0.044877,-0.023902,0.054779,-0.016733,0.00376,0.009692,0.025156,0.047017,0.006496,0.005395,-0.010258,-0.004817,-0.022122,0.002652,0.032466,-0.000253,0.010684,-0.004252,0.006114,-0.002102,-0.011092,-0.013978,-0.002994
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2364,0.12862,0.158423,0.033187,-0.022933,0.045855,-0.015339,0.000705,0.007384,0.035178,0.046835,0.004547,0.004046,-0.012785,0.001514,-0.009908,0.003447,0.008605,-0.003547,0.002765,-0.003377,-0.000749,0.000495,-0.009367,0.001566,-0.002275
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2365,0.12862,0.127957,0.050534,0.045543,0.031083,0.015618,0.001175,-0.000692,0.006954,-0.007289,-0.000162,0.004046,-0.007582,-0.024359,0.012351,0.019358,0.010822,-0.002154,-0.002011,-0.005253,0.007612,0.007666,0.004314,0.00241,0.001437
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2786,0.130897,0.118817,0.058454,0.06783,0.023081,0.018965,0.005875,-0.000692,-0.01943,-0.030251,-0.001461,0.003897,-0.010704,-0.012524,0.03488,0.012066,-0.014994,0.002787,0.00176,0.007504,0.004243,0,-0.002095,0.006868,-0.002155
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2787,0.129758,0.105615,0.049403,0.078166,-0.000923,0.029284,0.00752,0.002769,-0.035383,-0.032802,-0.003085,0.003597,-0.008176,-0.01913,0.026873,0.013259,0.0103,-0.002914,0.004022,0.007253,-0.003494,0.002473,0.012448,0.018918,0.004311
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3528,0.135449,0.141159,0.065242,0.04845,0.064627,0.006136,0.018096,0.011769,0.025975,0.010387,-0.013153,0.002248,0.010704,0.010184,-0.008143,0.018165,0.014864,-0.004941,0.005782,0.015132,0.00861,-0.006183,-0.012818,-0.040247,0.008742
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I3529,0.124067,0.137096,0.049403,0.035207,0.032314,0.017291,-0.001645,-0.002538,0.006545,-0.000911,0.006983,0.008542,-0.007136,-0.012386,0.000814,0.003182,-0.012778,0.001647,0.01257,-0.005253,-0.007112,0.000495,-0.003697,-0.000482,-0.005868
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I4178,0.120652,0.12491,0.059585,0.03876,0.032621,0.016455,-0.009635,0.001154,-0.009817,-0.010023,-0.004547,0.005845,-0.00892,-0.0139,0.024294,0.007955,-0.005998,0.001647,0.004777,0.001626,0.000125,0.009027,0.005053,0.006266,-0.007664
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015,0.108132,0.139128,0.019233,-0.018411,0.011387,0.013108,0.00423,0.000231,0.008385,0.021686,0.002436,0.000899,-0.013825,-0.018854,-0.00665,0.004641,0.01343,-0.005194,0.000251,0.00075,0.002246,-0.009027,0.00419,-0.014098,0.013651
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA_o:I2741,0.122929,0.175687,0.043746,-0.04199,0.088324,-0.023427,0.000705,0.003461,0.053994,0.085104,0.001299,0.015886,-0.028097,-0.000413,-0.016558,-0.020021,-0.00339,0.005574,0.009679,-0.005878,0.006613,0.005935,-0.015036,-0.029161,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I1979,0.130897,0.157407,0.021496,-0.030685,0.044316,-0.020359,0.00423,-0.003,0.016771,0.044101,0.010718,0.01139,-0.024083,-0.006881,-0.007193,0.019756,0.022948,-0.001267,0.002011,-0.009505,-0.000499,0.008408,-0.0053,-0.008314,0.001317
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I2478,0.126344,0.14319,0.044877,0.002584,0.045239,0.013108,0,0.000462,0.022498,0.036083,0.000325,0.013788,-0.017988,-0.007569,0.00475,-0.009016,-0.019949,0.012542,0.009553,-0.007754,0.006988,0.007543,-0.012202,-0.003374,0.005029
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o:I2477,0.126344,0.170609,0.033941,-0.05814,0.078476,-0.035419,-0.002115,-0.000231,0.059516,0.0831,0.002923,0.014387,-0.023042,-0.00055,-0.024022,-0.01432,-0.009648,-0.005574,0.008799,-0.018259,-0.002371,0.009521,-0.010476,-0.025305,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0108,0.129758,0.131003,0.062225,0.040052,0.043393,0.008646,-0.00141,0.002308,0.017794,0.019135,0,0.001349,-0.017542,-0.007019,0.027416,-0.005436,-0.018384,0.005574,0.004777,-0.003877,0.014474,0.010263,-0.006902,-0.013978,-0.003233
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0111,0.126344,0.131003,0.052797,0.041344,0.032929,0.020638,0.00235,0.004615,0.002863,0.007107,-0.006983,0.003147,-0.012636,-0.007019,0.018051,0.01432,0.015255,-0.005574,-0.009679,0.012006,0.008485,0.000247,-0.001972,0.002048,-0.007784
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0112,0.125205,0.132019,0.065619,0.066538,0.038776,0.013108,-0.000705,0.002538,0.006749,-0.009476,0,0.006294,-0.009514,-0.017616,0.019951,0.012198,-0.010822,-0.002027,0.009176,0.009505,0.007612,0.000742,-0.00456,-0.003494,0.001197
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0113,0.126344,0.136081,0.058454,0.031331,0.035083,0.014781,-0.011751,0.002538,0.013703,0.014943,-0.011205,3e-04,-0.015609,-0.013625,0.014794,0.004906,-0.008475,-0.008868,0.004525,-0.004377,0.012104,0.007172,-0.008874,-0.003012,0.003592
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0805,0.132035,0.131003,0.061471,0.060724,0.03693,0.013108,0.00611,0.005769,-0.001227,-0.002369,0.002598,0.010341,-0.004162,-0.011285,0.026601,0.012198,0.006128,0.001014,0.009804,0.017759,0.003993,0.000371,-0.007395,-0.002289,0.000359
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0806,0.142279,0.117801,0.048649,0.052649,0.018773,0.023427,0.012926,0.012692,-0.002045,-0.014397,-0.006496,-0.004646,0.012339,-0.012937,0.030266,-0.010607,-0.018123,-0.006081,-0.010936,0.006253,0.012228,0.018177,-0.01898,-0.00494,0.00491
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1546,0.120652,0.136081,0.063356,0.042313,0.043085,0.023148,0.001645,0.006231,0.010022,-0.003827,-0.001299,0.003747,-0.012636,-0.006881,0.018594,0.013259,0.008605,0.005321,0.003268,0.005503,-0.009483,0.003833,-0.013311,-0.001807,-0.00479
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I1549,0.127482,0.126941,0.061094,0.062339,0.027082,0.021196,-0.00799,0.003,-0.004704,-0.007654,-0.006983,0.009591,-0.001784,-0.01734,0.029451,0.01074,-0.00678,0.001267,0.007039,0.008754,0.00025,0.011994,0.011709,0.010122,-0.003952
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4068,0.124067,0.120848,0.071276,0.068476,0.026159,0.029284,-0.003055,0.003461,-0.008181,-0.010934,-0.010718,0.007194,-0.00223,-0.008533,0.035966,0.016706,-0.005085,-0.006461,0.001383,0.013256,0.001123,0.004822,-0.000493,0.015183,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4069,0.133173,0.12491,0.065619,0.07429,0.035391,0.02008,-0.00376,0.003,-0.000614,-0.012574,-0.006658,0.004496,-0.011893,-0.017891,0.020087,0.023468,0.005215,0.00038,0.00088,0.008004,0.004243,-0.000618,-0.001232,0.000482,0.003473
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4073,0.12862,0.118817,0.06939,0.070737,0.024312,0.020917,0.00188,0.002077,-0.00859,-0.012939,-0.001461,0.006294,-0.005946,-0.021744,0.030809,0.009149,-0.007432,-0.005701,0.002514,0.008129,0.005116,0.006554,-0.004807,0.008676,-0.000958
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4074,0.129758,0.116786,0.055437,0.083334,0.016618,0.021475,-0.007755,0.002077,-0.015953,-0.014397,-0.006658,0.005695,-0.009217,-0.011836,0.027416,0.012994,-0.002477,-0.000633,0.002765,0.01038,0.008735,0.002597,-0.002958,0.007109,0.000479
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4075,0.127482,0.125926,0.054682,0.073967,0.016311,0.037371,0.00141,0.005538,-0.010431,-0.008383,-0.001137,-0.00015,-0.010704,-0.004129,0.020087,-0.009281,-0.014473,-0.00114,-0.001257,0.005002,0.009483,0.007666,-0.002465,-0.002169,0.003832
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I4076,0.12862,0.121864,0.064865,0.071383,0.026159,0.019522,0.004935,0.003231,-0.007567,-0.016583,-0.009581,-0.003597,-0.00892,-0.016652,0.02348,0.002121,-0.007693,-0.006081,0.000503,0.008004,0.003743,-0.00371,0.009367,0.013857,-0.004431
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5748,0.130897,0.125926,0.058454,0.082365,0.022466,0.02259,0.00846,0.001615,-0.01309,-0.01877,0.003085,0.000599,-0.00892,-0.020781,0.02253,0.018695,-0.013038,-0.00076,0.001257,0.002001,0.00262,0.000247,0.005423,0.008917,0.000838
Bell_Beaker_NLD:I5750,0.125205,0.127957,0.061848,0.06137,0.028928,0.023148,0.00188,0.005769,-0.001227,-0.011481,-0.007957,0.002847,-0.007136,-0.015138,0.021172,0.006232,-0.00339,0.002787,0.001885,0.003126,0.011729,0.003957,-0.001109,-0.002892,-0.000718
Bell_Beaker_POL:I4253,0.12862,0.120848,0.046386,0.039406,0.025235,0.017012,0.00658,0.005538,-0.007158,-0.002005,0.002598,0.001798,-0.019029,-0.007156,0.019544,0.004906,-0.004955,0.00228,0.008296,0.013757,0.007986,0.011994,0.003944,-0.002771,0.006227
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6580,0.126344,0.120848,0.058077,0.070737,0.028313,0.019522,0.00235,0.006461,-0.009817,-0.016219,-0.00406,0.002248,-0.003717,-0.012799,0.025108,0.012729,-0.01004,0.006588,0.000126,0.009755,0.009109,0.001113,0.002588,0.003976,-0.000479
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6582,0.125205,0.13405,0.047894,0.027455,0.039084,-0.000558,0.003055,0.000231,0.002454,0.021504,0.000812,0.011989,-0.019029,-0.016239,-0.002579,0.020286,0.015776,-0.002407,0.010684,0.002751,0.003119,0.003339,0.002465,-0.001928,-0.006227
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6583,0.127482,0.128972,0.059585,0.060401,0.032314,0.026495,0.00329,-0.000923,-0.001432,-0.006196,-0.009581,-0.000899,-0.011893,-0.010046,0.027551,0.003845,-0.012517,0.00038,-0.002011,5e-04,0.005989,0.004328,-0.000616,-0.00012,-0.00467
Bell_Beaker_Rhine-Main:I5836,0.117238,0.1046,0.057322,0.072675,0.020311,0.025658,0.00517,0.000462,-0.013499,-0.01713,-0.005034,0.004046,-0.02111,-0.015551,0.018187,0.012331,0.012256,0.003041,-0.001131,0.014507,-0.000499,0.002226,0.002095,0.004097,-0.005149
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5367,0.126344,0.123895,0.070899,0.07106,0.033237,0.029005,0.00611,0.004384,0.003886,-0.008018,-0.00406,0.004796,-0.011596,-0.012111,0.025651,0.000398,-0.004694,0.003547,-0.003017,0.002126,0.009234,-0.003833,-0.007148,0.006748,-0.002036
Bell_Beaker_Scotland:I5385,0.119514,0.121864,0.062225,0.07106,0.020927,0.027052,-0.004935,0.002538,-0.004295,-0.01385,-0.009906,0.008243,-0.011298,-0.01156,0.02728,0.00358,-0.014473,-0.001267,0.006159,-0.00025,0.007861,0.017311,0.002958,0.01446,0.001078
```

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.4588% / 0.02458803

26.8
Bell_Beaker_CZE



21.8
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o



20.8
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA



10.8
Bell_Beaker_England



9.2
Bell_Beaker_CHE



4.6
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA_o



3.6
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale



2.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



0.4
BEL_GoyetQ116-1





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.5798% / 0.02579764 | ADC: 0.25x

25.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



20.4
Bell_Beaker_CZE



19.6
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA



12.2
Bell_Beaker_CHE



11.4
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale



7.2
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA_o



4.2
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o






Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.9239% / 0.02923902 | ADC: 0.5x

52.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



30.8
Bell_Beaker_CHE



10.2
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA



4.8
Bell_Beaker_CZE



2.0
Bell_Beaker_England





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 3.2622% / 0.03262201 | ADC: 1x

73.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



26.8
Bell_Beaker_CHE



Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 4.1549% / 0.04154880 | ADC: 2x

96.4
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria



3.6
Bell_Beaker_CHE

----------


## Carlos

My distances with Belle Beaker with Belle Beaker from Iberia removed


The distances are very good, I do not see it as logical with the hypothesis that little and no women arrived at Iberia.




> Distance to:
> Karlos_scaled
> 
> 0.04418520
> Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524
> 
> 0.04687011
> Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538
> 
> ...


My Bell Beaker with Bell Beaker Iberia

Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.2022% / 0.02202212

23.2
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015



20.8
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250



19.6
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587



12.2
Bell_Beaker_ITA_o:I2477



8.6
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7205



5.4
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I4178



3.8
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767



2.8
Bell_Beaker_England:I2443



2.8
Bell_Beaker_England:I6679



0.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6584




Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.3321% / 0.02332137 | ADC: 0.25x

20.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524



19.8
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015



18.2
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250



18.0
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587



9.6
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755



9.2
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874



3.0
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6472



1.8
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759



0.2
Bell_Beaker_England:I1767





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 2.8016% / 0.02801556 | ADC: 0.5x

26.4
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524



23.2
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755



21.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594



11.6
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I5015



6.8
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7250



4.6
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6472



3.2
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759



2.4
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6587



0.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I5665





Target: Karlos_scaled
Distance: 3.2622% / 0.03262201 | ADC: 1x

43.6
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524



26.8
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755



15.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594



14.6
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538




Distance to:
Karlos_scaled

0.04418520
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5524

0.04687011
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:E09538

0.04935282
Bell_Beaker_ITA:I2478

0.05051955
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594

0.05068157
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4885

0.05287365
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5755

0.05352858
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520

0.05532509
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6591

0.05707232
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3590

0.05766287
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6539

0.05841774
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale:I0113

0.05945962
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I5665

0.05977462
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624

0.05989392
Bell_Beaker_FRA_C:I3874

0.06014567
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6623

0.06021573
Bell_Beaker_CHE:I5759

0.06091387
Bell_Beaker_HUN_EBA:I2364

0.06102561
Bell_Beaker_POL:I6582

0.06176869
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6588

0.06199924
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5529

0.06258913
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6590

0.06287597
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I4886

0.06322073
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6472




50% men traveling alone and 50% Neolithic women from Iberia would not obtain these results or these distances. That hypothesis is far-fetched as my results demonstrate.

----------


## Carlos

http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25ancient-scaled.htm

Added all Vikings


Target: Carlos_scaled
Distance: 0.4823% / 0.00482296

10.0
Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111



8.0
England_CA_EBA:I2601



7.2
DEU_LBK_SMH:XN173



6.8
Iberia_Southeast_CA:I8566



6.6
CZE_Starounetice_EBA:I5035



6.6
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA:I0942



6.0
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659



5.6
Iberia_Northeast_MLN:I10285



4.6
ITA_Sardinia_Nuragic:SUA006



4.4
Iberia_Southwest_CA:I5076



4.0
Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193



3.6
FRA_IA:ERS88



3.4
MAR_Taforalt:TAF009



3.0
DEU_LBK_SMH:XN182



2.8
GEO_CHG:KK1



2.6
CHE_LN:MX150



2.6
RUS_Darkveti-Meshoko_En:I1722



2.4
FRA_BA:BIS385



2.2
TUR_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res:MA2208



1.8
SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm127



1.6
Scotland_Megalithic:lai001



1.4
KEN_HyraxHill_2300BP:HYR002



1.2
DEU_Anselfingen_FN:MX259



0.6
RUS_Afanasievo:I3387



0.4
ITA_Sardinia_C_o:I15940



0.4
KEN_Pastoral_N:I8804



0.2
Iberia_Southeast_MLN:I7594





*Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111*,0.127482,0.128972,0.058831,0.039083,0.037545,0.01 7291,0.005875,0.007384,0.015544,0.008383,-0.007795,0.001948,-0.013231,-0.016377,0.022937,0.001724,-0.025425,0.006334,0.00176,-0.005127,0.00025,0.014467,0.002711,0.005784,-0.005389


Target: Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111
Distance: 2.3155% / 0.02315485 | ADC: 0.25x

50.4
Orcadian



21.6
Scottish



15.4
Basque_French



7.4
English_Cornwall



2.0
Ket



2.0
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



0.8
Brahmin_Uttar_Pradesh



0.4
Yemenite_Al_Jawf





Target: Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111
Distance: 2.5483% / 0.02548333 | ADC: 0.5x

83.2
Orcadian



10.4
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



4.8
Scottish



1.4
Basque_French









```
 Distance to:
Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111

0.02855658
Orcadian

0.02888828
Scottish

0.02909834
English_Cornwall

0.02964908
Welsh

0.02983047
English

0.03005018
French_Brittany

0.03157916
Irish

0.03279418
Dutch

0.03440008
Afrikaner

0.03514961
Shetlandic

0.03564995
Belgian

0.03729836
Norwegian

0.03820639
Icelandic

0.03847155
French_Seine-Maritime

0.03858202
French_Nord

0.03907599
German

0.03947296
Danish

0.03965709
French_Paris

0.04093491
French_Pas-de-Calais

0.04162676
French_Alsace

0.04271579
Swiss_German

0.04343935
Swedish

0.04784770
French_Occitanie

0.04907017
Austrian

0.05026609
German_East

0.05182519
French_Auvergne

0.05545053
Hungarian

0.05661886
Czech

0.05692856
Swiss_French

0.05971096
French_Provence

0.06117246
Spanish_Barcelones

0.06229812
Slovenian

0.06270534
Croatian

0.06295713
Spanish_Penedes

0.06314297
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.06346728
French_South

0.06395685
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona

0.06430286
Spanish_Pais_Vasco

0.06449492
Spanish_Catalunya_Central

0.06458438
Spanish_Girona

0.06496960
Spanish_Lleida

0.06521144
Basque_French

0.06607763
Spanish_Cantabria

0.06661842
Spanish_Peri-Barcelona

0.06704604
Spanish_Mallorca

0.06784062
Spanish_Cataluna

0.06807136
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

0.06809023
Spanish_Pirineu

0.06809317
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.06836599
Spanish_Aragon

0.06837510
Spanish_Navarra

0.06870803
Spanish_Valencia

0.06932014
Italian_Northeast

0.06950677
Spanish_Castello

0.06969852
Spanish_Eivissa

0.06983052
Spanish_Baleares

0.06993206
Spanish_Galicia

0.07021330
Spanish_Alacant

0.07068111
Moldovan

0.07072166
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

0.07116176
Spanish_Asturias

0.07121452
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.07142040
Basque_Spanish

0.07212610
Slovakian

0.07218713
Montenegrin

0.07218962
Spanish_Soria

0.07272967
Bosnian

0.07346077
Spanish_Menorca

0.07402711
Spanish_Andalucia

0.07439953
Romanian

0.07463719
Portuguese

0.07500453
Serbian

0.07542674
Polish

0.07581429
Italian_Veneto

0.07712265
Spanish_Murcia

0.07720312
Spanish_Extremadura

0.07922367
Moldovan_o

0.08115757
Italian_Bergamo

0.08163885
Cossack_Ukrainian

0.08176745
Italian_Liguria

0.08192598
Sorb_Niederlausitz

0.08215057
Bulgarian

0.08222247
Italian_Lombardy

0.08235957
Ukrainian

0.08298840
Macedonian

0.08559225
Swiss_Italian

0.08631360
Finnish

0.08645392
Italian_Piedmont

0.08708431
Russian_Voronez

0.08737544
Spanish_La_Rioja

0.08738514
Russian_Orel

0.08759437
Gagauz

0.08887315
Russian_Smolensk

0.08940941
Russian_Kursk

0.09115675
Belarusian

0.09292185
Turkish_Deliorman

0.09339490
Ingrian

0.09345180
Russian_Tver

0.09493188
Spanish_Canarias

0.09518578
Cossack_Kuban


```

*Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193*,0.127482,0.131003,0.063356,0.027778,0.062165,0.00 9482,0.019271,0.005077,0.004295,0.003098,-0.011692,0.006894,-0.006392,-0.017478,0.020765,-0.008353,-0.006519,0.020904,-0.012444,0.008629,-0.001373,0.021639,-0.017255,0.004217,-0.013891

Target: Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193
Distance: 4.6694% / 0.04669351

34.0
English



26.0
Basque_French



23.8
Swedish



13.0
French_Pas-de-Calais



1.6
Ju_hoan_North



1.4
Igorot



0.2
Mari






```
 Distance to:
Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193

0.05235377
French_Pas-de-Calais

0.05338396
English

0.05409337
French_Brittany

0.05447723
English_Cornwall

0.05463331
Welsh

0.05478768
Belgian

0.05480986
Scottish

0.05527274
French_Paris

0.05529059
Dutch

0.05565925
Orcadian

0.05607917
German

0.05617889
Afrikaner

0.05640116
French_Nord

0.05680384
Swiss_German

0.05732861
French_Alsace

0.05803645
Irish

0.05835903
French_Seine-Maritime

0.06031477
French_Occitanie

0.06057789
Danish

0.06092501
Shetlandic

0.06173679
Icelandic

0.06185205
Norwegian

0.06210376
French_Auvergne

0.06216827
Swedish

0.06318784
Austrian

0.06707869
Swiss_French

0.06724094
German_East

0.06856040
Hungarian

0.06904342
French_Provence

0.07055490
Spanish_Barcelones

0.07134823
Czech

0.07162197
Spanish_Catalunya_Central

0.07167236
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.07169326
Spanish_Penedes

0.07184144
French_South

0.07190916
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona

0.07267585
Croatian

0.07285653
Spanish_Cantabria

0.07303627
Basque_French

0.07314529
Spanish_Lleida

0.07392536
Slovenian

0.07418802
Spanish_Peri-Barcelona

0.07447891
Spanish_Girona

0.07484768
Spanish_Mallorca

0.07496083
Spanish_Pais_Vasco

0.07508774
Spanish_Terres_de_l'Ebre

0.07512024
Spanish_Castello

0.07540545
Spanish_Cataluna

0.07566249
Italian_Northeast

0.07566550
Spanish_Pirineu

0.07616516
Spanish_Navarra

0.07621964
Spanish_Aragon

0.07663356
Spanish_Soria

0.07686793
Spanish_Valencia

0.07735116
Basque_Spanish

0.07735665
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.07748657
Spanish_Baleares

0.07760096
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon

0.07848472
Spanish_Eivissa

0.07912807
Spanish_Menorca

0.07961792
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha

0.07966566
Slovakian

0.07974175
Moldovan

0.07979675
Spanish_Asturias

0.07986241
Spanish_Alacant

0.08020057
Spanish_Galicia

0.08098045
Montenegrin

0.08140213
Spanish_Andalucia

0.08185448
Bosnian

0.08210615
Italian_Veneto

0.08258386
Portuguese

0.08300777
Serbian

0.08302689
Romanian

0.08348873
Spanish_Murcia

0.08448117
Polish

0.08603476
Spanish_Extremadura

0.08682438
Italian_Bergamo

0.08872755
Bulgarian

0.08893073
Spanish_La_Rioja


```

*Sweden_Malmo:VK217*,0.125205,0.125926,0.062602,0.064277,0.038776,0.01 1992,0.010105,-0.006,0.01084,-0.014579,-0.000487,-0.002248,0.003568,-0.011698,0.014794,0.002254,-0.012386,0.005701,0.012318,-0.001251,0.004617,0.00272,-0.004437,0.001325,0.003353


Target: Sweden_Malmo:VK217
Distance: 2.4682% / 0.02468164

69.0
Orcadian



18.4
Latvian



8.6
Finnish



1.6
Yemenite_Mahra



1.2
Kosipe



0.8
Mbuti



0.4
Surui






```
  Distance to:
Sweden_Malmo:VK217

0.03368790
Swedish

0.03788695
Orcadian

0.03802810
Danish

0.03849933
Dutch

0.03851204
Icelandic

0.03947763
Norwegian

0.03978346
German_East

0.04039209
Scottish

0.04106347
Shetlandic

0.04307145
English

0.04309415
German

0.04340562
Czech

0.04347523
Irish

0.04359785
Welsh

0.04443531
Afrikaner

0.04585911
English_Cornwall

0.04836561
French_Brittany

0.04969649
Hungarian

0.05049453
Austrian

0.05221239
Slovakian

0.05264368
Polish

0.05451182
French_Seine-Maritime

0.05453820
Belgian

0.05545252
Slovenian

0.05701017
French_Nord


```

My God, I am a Viking imprisoned in Al Andalus Now I understand my rejection of Al Andalus

----------


## Carlos

> Very interesting Carlos. Long time no see, hope you are doing well :) .
> Would you happen to know what is ADC and why it changes the results so much?


Hello, how are you?


Well thank God, here, we are pulling, I hope you are also well.


I don't see ADC, I see ADD, they seem to be penalties.

Hello, how are you?


Good thanks to God, here, we are pulling, I hope you are also well.


I don't see ACD, I see ADD, it looks like they are penalties, but I really don't know the inner workings.

Its inner workings can be explained by the creator of the invention.

----------


## Carlos

http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25ancient.htm

*Use unscaled G25 coordinates in TARGET*


G25 Ancient Individual Samples


Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.2094% / 0.00209358

11.4
Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111

10.4
DEU_LBK_SMH:XN173

10.2
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA:I0942

8.0
CZE_Starounetice_EBA:I5035

7.0
Iberia_Northeast_MLN:I10285

6.2
England_CA_EBA:I2601

5.8
Iberia_Southeast_CA:I8566

5.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659

5.0
GEO_CHG:KK1

4.2
Iberia_North_MLN:I7603

4.0
MAR_Taforalt:TAF009

4.0
Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193

3.8
Iberia_Southwest_CA:I5076

2.6
ITA_Sardinia_EBA:SUC002

2.4
FRA_MN_GRG:GRG025.A0102

2.4
KEN_HyraxHill_2300BP:HYR002

1.6
DEU_MA:STR_316

1.4
TUR_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res:MA2208

1.2
ITA_Sardinia_Nuragic:SUA006

0.8
Iberia_Southeast_MLN:I7594

0.8
RUS_Afanasievo:I3387

0.4
CHN_Yellow_River_LN:WD-WT1H16

0.4
MAR_Taforalt:TAF010

0.2
CHE_LN:MX150

0.2
RUS_Karasuk:RISE496

0.2
SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm127

0.2
Norway_Nor_Mid:VK113






Distance to:
Carlos

0.01661566
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.01769096
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b

0.01923460
Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.01964892
Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.02149000
Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.02178164
Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.02221869
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.02235151
CHE_EBA:SX20

0.02266407
DEU_Singen_EBA:MX277

0.02291397
England_CA_EBA:I2462

0.02306708
Iberia_Menorca_LBA:I3315

0.02328326
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier:I0588

0.02330365
Iberia_Northwest_CA_Stp:I3238

0.02336300
DEU_Roman:FN_2

0.02410477
ITA_Rome_Imperial:RMPR116

0.02410685
Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3982

0.02422684
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.02428683
Iberia_East_IA:I3320

0.02433043
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12515

0.02460854
Iberia_Southeast_BA:I8570

0.02464244
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12514

0.02472023
Sweden_Oland:VK350

0.02478689
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8214

0.02487649
ITA_Rome_MA:RMPR1289

0.02512588
CZE_Hallstatt_Bylany :Laughing: A111

0.02529901
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.02554545
ITA_Collegno_MA:CL94

0.02559922
Bell_Beaker_CZE:I7290

0.02574471
ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1224

0.02595881
Sweden_Karda:VK265

0.02598673
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7498

0.02633097
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6624

0.02633116
CHE_IA:SX18

0.02654750
ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1221

0.02656934
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I3594

0.02665127
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.02675350
ITA_Rome_Renaissance:RMPR1220

0.02678470
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5520

0.02682275
CHE_EBA:SX23

0.02682555
Bell_Beaker_Iberia:I6623

0.02692267
DEU_Lech_EBA:POST_44

0.02692434
ITA_Rome_Late_Antiquity:RMPR105

0.02707268
DEU_Lech_MBA:OTTM_151ind2_d

0.02710092
HUN_BA:I7040

0.02721011
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I6591

0.02723509
Iberia_North_BA:I2471

0.02729908
Iberia_Northeast_BA:I1836

0.02736768
Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582

0.02739964
DEU_Singen_EBA:MX288

0.02742499
Iberia_Central_CA_Stp:EHU001




0.02472023
Sweden_Oland:VK350


Target: Sweden_Oland:VK350
Distance: 0.4869% / 0.00486911 | ADC: 0.25x

19.4
Spanish_Camp_de_Tarragona



18.8
French_Nord



12.4
Dutch



9.6
Spanish_Asturias



7.6
French_Auvergne



6.8
Swiss_French



6.2
Scottish



6.0
Spanish_Lleida



4.4
Belgian



3.6
Irish



3.0
French_Brittany



2.2
German



0.02595881
Sweden_Karda:VK265



Target: Sweden_Karda:VK265
Distance: 0.5674% / 0.00567378 | ADC: 0.25x

22.8
Spanish_Mallorca



22.8
Swiss_German



22.2
German



15.8
Spanish_Galicia



6.4
French_Occitanie



4.8
Portuguese



2.4
Qiang_Daofu



0.8
Tatar_Lipka



0.8
Yoruba



0.6
Kalash



0.4
Komi



0.2
Brahmin_Uttar_Pradesh



The endless list is at 0.0 for the most part and the last value is at 0.13


Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.2093% / 0.00209309

13.0
Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111



10.8
DEU_LBK_SMH:XN173



9.8
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA:I0942



8.0
England_CA_EBA:I2601



7.6
CZE_Starounetice_EBA:I5035



6.4
Iberia_Northeast_MLN:I10285



6.2
Iberia_Southeast_CA:I8566



4.6
GEO_CHG:KK1



4.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659



4.2
MAR_Taforalt:TAF009



4.2
Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193



3.6
Iberia_Southwest_CA:I5076



2.6
FRA_MN_GRG:GRG025.A0102



2.6
ITA_Sardinia_EBA:SUC002



2.6
KEN_HyraxHill_2300BP:HYR002



2.4
Iberia_North_MLN:I7603



1.0
ITA_Sardinia_Nuragic:SUA006



0.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C:I6542



0.8
CHE_LN:MX150



0.6
DEU_MA:STR_316



0.6
Iberia_Southeast_MLN:I7594



0.6
RUS_Afanasievo:I3387



0.6
RUS_Darkveti-Meshoko_En:I1722



0.6
TUR_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res:MA2208



0.4
CHN_Yellow_River_LN:WD-WT1H16



0.4
DNK_BA:RISE276



0.4
Norway_Nor_Mid:VK113



0.2
ITA_Sardinia_C_o:I15940



0.2
SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm127





I have repeated it and there has been a little change at the end and Sardinia has remained between the two Vikings.

----------


## Carlos

Unescaled


Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.2093% / 0.00209309

13.0
Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111



10.8
DEU_LBK_SMH:XN173



9.8
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA:I0942



8.0
England_CA_EBA:I2601



7.6
CZE_Starounetice_EBA:I5035



6.4
Iberia_Northeast_MLN:I10285



6.2
Iberia_Southeast_CA:I8566



4.6
GEO_CHG:KK1



4.2
Bell_Beaker_Bavaria:I5659



4.2
MAR_Taforalt:TAF009



4.2
Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193



3.6
Iberia_Southwest_CA:I5076



2.6
FRA_MN_GRG:GRG025.A0102



2.6
ITA_Sardinia_EBA:SUC002



2.6
KEN_HyraxHill_2300BP:HYR002



2.4
Iberia_North_MLN:I7603



1.0
ITA_Sardinia_Nuragic:SUA006



0.8
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C:I6542



0.8
CHE_LN:MX150



0.6
DEU_MA:STR_316



0.6
Iberia_Southeast_MLN:I7594



0.6
RUS_Afanasievo:I3387



0.6
RUS_Darkveti-Meshoko_En:I1722



0.6
TUR_Kaman-Kalehoyuk_MLBA_low_res:MA2208



0.4
CHN_Yellow_River_LN:WD-WT1H16



0.4
DNK_BA:RISE276



0.4
Norway_Nor_Mid:VK113



0.2
ITA_Sardinia_C_o:I15940



0.2
SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm127




Target: Iceland_Hofstadir:VK111
Distance: 0.7832% / 0.00783218 | ADC: 0.25x

66.0
Irish



10.2
Spanish_Galicia



9.8
Welsh



8.6
Basque_French



2.6
Ket



2.4
Dutch



0.4
Brahmin_Uttar_Pradesh




Target: Greenland_Eastern_Settlement:VK193
Distance: 2.0103% / 0.02010275 | ADC: 0.25x

50.2
Dutch



25.2
Portuguese



13.4
French_Brittany



8.4
Chuvash



2.0
Ju_hoan_North



0.8
North_Ossetian




Target: Norway_Nor_Mid:VK113
Distance: 1.9230% / 0.01922961

54.2
Dutch



26.8
Irish



7.8
French_Alsace



7.2
German



1.6
Shor_Mountain



1.2
Sherpa



0.6
Gupta



0.4
BedouinB



0.2
Koinanbe





Target: SWE_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_gtm127
Distance: 3.3986% / 0.03398567 | ADC: 0.25x

50.6
Irish



21.2
Dutch



12.6
Shor_Khakassia



7.8
German



5.0
French_Alsace



2.4
Ju_hoan_North



0.4
Mbuti

----------


## Aaron1981

I'm too cheap to pay for G25 coordinates, but my closest population is Orcadian based on Gedmatch, so I assume I'd be pretty close to these, who I assume to be British/Celtic Scandinavians rather than the ones who plot with the Baltic. Figured my ancestry is basically Pict + Belgae + Anglo-Saxon in that order.

----------


## Aragrinn

My first post today in order to becoming an active part of Eupedia today!

----------


## abriekman

Distance: 1.8287% / 0.01828655
Target: abriekman_scaled
46.6 Polish
25.4 Sorb_Niederlausitz
11.2 Slovakian
5.4 Greek_Macedonia
3.6 Chuvash
3.4 Iraqi_Jew
2.4 Armenian_Hemsheni
0.6 Samaritan
0.5 Turkish_Trabzon
0.3 Avar
0.3 Surui
0.2 Jatt_Pathak
0.1 Papuan

----------


## Carlos

*Let's try out some of the new calculators

New unscaled IA-Roman-Medieval European Calculator*




Distance: 0.9928% / 0.00992768
Target: Carlos | ADC: 0.25x RC

36.7
AQUITANIAN



20.9
TARTESSIAN



17.4
LUSITANIAN



10.4
CELTIC



7.7
IBERIAN



6.9
AVARIC





50 samples



```
 Distance to:
Carlos

0.01661566
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10895

0.01923460
IBERIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3585

0.01964892
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12034

0.02149000
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3759

0.02178164
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_North_IA:I3758

0.02221869
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10892

0.02336300
IBERIAN:Germany_Roman:FN_2

0.02422684
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8209

0.02428683
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3320

0.02478689
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8214

0.02529901
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1:I8203

0.02665127
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777

0.02736768
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3582

0.02822587
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ32

0.02899414
AQUITANIAN:Iberia_Northeast_RomP:I8339

0.02911666
IBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE:I10852

0.02959290
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE:I3983

0.02992691
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673

0.03067344
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3323

0.03126931
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3981

0.03139459
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE:I3581

0.03166307
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12032

0.03192178
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3321

0.03227460
GRECO-ROMAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ43

0.03234672
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12644

0.03235892
LUSITANIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I12410

0.03308036
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT22

0.03387329
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I12647

0.03416255
IBERIAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL36

0.03426325
VIKING-WEST:Sweden_Viking_Age_Sigtuna:vik_grt035

0.03496656
CELTIC:England_Roman:3DT16

0.03506095
TARTESSIAN:Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE:I7457

0.03517670
GRECO-ROMAN:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL121

0.03530892
CELTIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ8

0.03581494
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT21

0.03613641
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ37

0.03624969
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ12

0.03715804
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ23

0.03737566
IBERIAN:Iberia_East_IA:I3324

0.03749520
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval:ALH_1

0.03754397
ILLYRIAN-THRACIAN:Scythian_Moldova:scy197

0.03774003
CELTIC:England_IA:M1489

0.03816936
CELTIC:England_IA:HI1-I0156

0.03900526
CELTIBERIAN:Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL:I12162

0.03937194
GERMANIC:Italy_Medieval_Collegno:CL84

0.03941155
CELTIC:England_IA:I0160

0.03943526
GERMANIC:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ42

0.03964278
CELTIC:England_Roman:6DT23

0.03998137
GERMANIC:Germany_Medieval_ACD:STR_220

0.04015756
GRECO-ROMAN:Hungary_Medieval_Szolad:SZ40


```

----------


## torzio

Iron age Roman- Early 
G25 scaled

me

0.02206458 Liburnian
0.04430591 Latin
0.05313663 Thracian
0.05695558 Gallic
0.07533493 InsularCeltic
0.07817199 Aquitanian
0.08052862 Greek
0.10500856 Germanic
0.10735672 Slavic
0.11813311 NorthCaucasian
0.14643708 Baltic
0.14717816 Sarmatian
0.14824951 Phoenician
0.17682226 Egyptian
0.23041351 Berberic
0.23354013 Hyperborean


Distance: 2.0694% / 0.02069417
75.3 Liburnian
24.7 Gallic


Ancient Nin = liburnians
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nin,_Croatia


*9th to the 5th centuries BC. Liburnian domination in the Adriatic Sea; its first phase (9th century BC), because of the aforementioned migrations, did not continue the developments of the Late Bronze Age, except in certain forms. This was the beginning of the Liburnian Iron Age, marked by their expansion and colonization of Picenum, Daunia and Apulia on the Italic shores.*

----------


## Carlos

*G25 Modern & Ancient Averages scaled, compiled from official Eurogenes Global25 datasheet*

2 populations to 5 populations

Target: Carlos_scaled
Distance: 1.8380% / 0.01838029 | R2P

92.0
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon



8.0
CZE_Starounetice_EBA







Target: Carlos_scaled
Distance: 1.1520% / 0.01151978 | R5P

43.1
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA




25.4
CZE_Starounetice_EBA




11.9
DEU_Anselfingen_FN




11.3
ITA_Sardinia_C_o




8.3
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C





*G25 Ancient Averages scaled, official Eurogenes Global25 datasheet*



Target: Carlos_scaled
Distance: 1.0120% / 0.01012010 | R7P

23.2
IRL_MN




20.4
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA




20.1
CZE_Starounetice_EBA




17.9
DEU_Anselfingen_FN




10.3
HRV_EBA




5.5
MAR_EN




2.6
RUS_Saltovo-Mayaki_low_res





Distance to:
Carlos_scaled

0.02822339
Iberia_Northeast_c.8-12CE

0.03426806
ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA

0.03490586
Iberia_Northeast_c.6-8CE_ES

0.03557673
TZA_Zanzibar_Euro_outlier

0.03685931
DEU_Roman

0.04008978
Bell_Beaker_CHE

0.04065076
Iberia_North_IA

0.04242186
Iberia_East_IA

0.04292270
CHE_IA

0.04419363
FRA_IA_central

0.04571920
Iberia_Menorca_LBA

0.04699128
ITA_Etruscan

0.04720174
Levant_LBN_MA_o6

0.04723705
DEU_Lech_MBA

0.04792195
Iberia_Northeast_Empuries1

0.04819336
Bell_Beaker_ITA

0.04828567
ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA

0.04849533
ITA_Rome_Renaissance

0.04890870
Iberia_Formentera_MBA

0.04956931
Iberia_Central_CA_Stp

0.04957232
Iberia_Mallorca_EBA

0.05078963
Iberia_Northeast_c.6CE_PL

0.05310512
HRV_MBA

0.05357791
Iberia_North_BA

0.05358798
ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA

0.05364093
Iberia_Northeast_RomP

0.05416042
DEU_Singen_EBA

0.05419224
HRV_EBA

0.05447396
CHE_EBA

0.05461104
Iberia_Southeast_c.10-16CE

0.05647937
ITA_Collegno_MA

0.05685822
Iberia_Northwest_CA_Stp

0.05699108
Scythian_HUN

0.05796874
Iberia_Southwest_BA

0.05797365
ITA_Villanovan

0.05821535
Iberia_Southwest_BA_Afr

0.05837861
Iberia_Southeast_c.5-8CE

0.05844247
FRA_IA_north

0.05845554
Iberia_Central_BA

0.05850472
ITA_Rome_MA

0.05869376
Iberia_Northeast_BA

0.05898245
ITA_Rome_Latini_IA

0.05909606
HUN_BA

0.05921644
HRV_IA

0.05953338
DEU_Lech_EBA

0.05958917
ITA_Proto-Villanovan

0.05986692
DEU_Lech_BBC

0.06016241
HUN_MA_Szolad

0.06031653
CZE_Hallstatt_Bylany

0.06032235
VK2020_SWE_Karda_VA



If I remove the MAR samples


Target: Carlos_scaled
Distance: 1.0380% / 0.01037983 | R7P


24.9
CZE_Starounetice_EBA




23.5
DEU_Anselfingen_FN




16.6
BGR_C




11.9
Bell_Beaker_Iberia_C




9.0
ITA_Sardinia_C_o




8.1
Iberia_Menorca_LBA




6.0
USA_colonial_period





So what are we talking about?



Target: Juan_scaled
Distance: 2.1421% / 0.02142052 | R2P

62.4
Iberia_North_IA



37.6
Iberia_Southeast_c.3-4CE

----------


## enmety

My results:

Target: Max_V2_scaled
Distance: 0.0208% / 0.00020814


11.2
VK2020_SWE_Gotland_VA


9.2
VK2020_RUS_Ladoga_VA


7.8
VK2020_NOR_South_IA


6.8
VK2020_DNK_Langeland_VA


6.6
VK2020_DNK_Funen_VA


6.4
Baltic_LTU_BA


4.4
ISL_Viking_Age_Pre_Christian


3.8
ITA_Collegno_MA


3.6
VK2020_EST_Saaremaa_EVA


3.2
Baltic_EST_BA


3.0
RUS_Sintashta_MLBA


2.6
Levant_ISR_C


2.4
VK2020_DNK_Sealand_VA


2.0
Bell_Beaker_Mittelelbe-Saale


2.0
USA_colonial_period


2.0
VK2020_POL_Bodzia_VA


1.8
Levant_LBN_MA


1.8
Baltic_LTU_Late_Antiquity_low_res


1.8
RUS_Ingria_IA


1.8
VK2020_SWE_Oland_EVA


1.6
CZE_Unetice_preC


1.6
VK2020_SWE_Skara_VA


1.4
VK2020_SWE_Oland_VA


1.2
Baltic_EST_MA


1.0
DEU_LBK_KD


1.0
GRC_Minoan_Odigitria_low_res


1.0
RUS_Krasnoyarsk_MLBA


0.8
Scythian_HUN


0.6
CZE_Unetice_C


0.6
HUN_LBK_MN


0.6
IND_Roopkund_B


0.6
VK2020_DNK_Jutland_VA


0.4
DEU_LBK_HBS


0.4
HUN_Tiszapolgar_ECA


0.4
ITA_Rome_Imperial


0.4
RUS_Afanasievo


0.4
RUS_Petrovka_MLBA


0.2
DEU_LBK_SMH


0.2
England_IA


0.2
GRC_Peloponnese_N


0.2
HUN_Starcevo_N


0.2
Levant_Ashkelon_LBA


0.2
Levant_Beirut_IAII


0.2
SRB_N


0.2
VK2020_Faroes_EM


0.2
Yamnaya_UKR

----------


## Johnwilliam

HiEnable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceLog in to edit with Ginger×

----------


## Gentica2637

Ancient averages I’m arab 

Target: me 
Distance: 0.6417% / 0.00641746
18.2	MAR_EN
12.0	SYR_Tell_Qarassa_Early_Antiquity
11.2	MAR_LN
8.6	COG_NgongoMbata_220BP
8.6	Iberia_Central_CA_Afr
8.2	TUR_Titris_Hoyuk_EBA
6.6	Levant_Shadud_MLBA
6.0	CZE_LBA_Knoviz_low_res
3.0	EGY_Hellenistic_contam
2.8	DEU_LBK_KD
2.6	Levant_JOR_EBA
2.2	KEN_Kakapel_300BP
2.2	TUR_Kumtepe_N_low_res
2.0	COG_Kindoki_230BP
1.8	Levant_PPNC
1.4	England_Roman_Near_Eastern_o
1.0	FRA_Alsace_EN_o
0.6	Bell_Beaker_England_low_res
0.4	Levant_Beirut_IAII
0.2	IRN_Seh_Gabi_LN
0.2	NLD_LNB2_Bell_Beaker_low_res
0.2	TUR_Kumtepe_N

----------


## Archetype0ne

Nganasankhan has kept mading very interesting R scripts, and since he made some that work even with G25 datasheets I thought I would try using them.

I tried making a tree out of these samples:



> SRB_BA_Maros:I23209,0.125205,0.150298,0.036581,-0.008398,0.043393,-0.008367,0.00611,-0.001615,0.007363,0.024055,-0.002923,0.005245,-0.014271,-0.008395,-0.013165,0.006497,0.023078,0.002787,0.010936,0.007 629,-0.007861,0.006925,-0.003944,-0.007109,0.005269SRB_BA_Maros:I23210,0.122929,0.14 319,0.050534,0.020672,0.039392,0.010598,0.00752,0. 005769,0.018816,0.025513,0,0.008093,-0.021853,-0.007019,0.001629,0.00053,-0.00013,-0.000887,0.000628,-0.006003,0.002121,0.004451,-0.00037,-0.006507,0.00012
> SRB_BA_Maros:I23211,0.126344,0.14319,0.047894,0.02 3902,0.034776,0.011992,0.00141,0.006692,0.009408,0 .013121,0.004222,0.004046,-0.008622,-0.000826,0.003664,0.002784,0.009648,-0.000127,0.001131,0.001,-0.002246,0.005688,-0.002835,-0.00976,-0.002395
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros_oAegean:MOK17A,0.117238,0.147 252,0.021496,-0.006783,0.032929,-0.003068,0.010105,-0.000692,0.012067,0.026606,0.000325,0.007793,-0.019921,-0.005643,-0.016829,-0.013922,0.005867,0.006714,0.005028,-0.003001,0.003743,0.003091,0.002342,-0.004699,-0.004071
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros:I23205,0.121791,0.159438,0.02 0742,-0.012597,0.034468,-0.010598,0.00282,-0.004154,0.01084,0.028064,0.00341,0.006744,-0.020069,-0.000688,-0.010179,-0.007027,-0.001304,0.003167,0.014204,-0.001376,-0.005865,-0.001731,0.007395,-0.005543,-0.003712
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros:MOK12,0.130897,0.144205,0.055 437,0.010982,0.050779,-0.006136,0.004935,-0.002538,0.015748,0.024602,0.003897,0.008393,-0.005798,0.000138,-0.015472,-0.003315,0.019427,-0.002027,0,-0.002251,-0.00262,0.002226,-0.005053,-0.017713,-0.008861
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros:MOK13,0.122929,0.155376,0.039 221,0.002261,0.0397,-0.010598,0.00517,0.001154,0.017998,0.033531,0.0048 72,0.007044,-0.009366,-0.005918,-0.011129,0.011535,0.021905,0.003674,0.009553,0.004 127,-0.006988,0.003833,-0.003081,-0.005904,0.000718
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros:MOK15,0.125205,0.152329,0.047 517,0.014535,0.048624,0.001116,0.01034,0.001154,0. 015748,0.021868,-0.000974,0.002248,-0.009217,0.007432,-0.001629,-0.011138,-0.014473,-0.002914,-0.000628,-0.001751,0.000624,0.003833,-0.005669,-0.015906,-0.003952
> SRB_Mokrin_EBA_Maros:MOK19A,0.124067,0.140143,0.06 7127,0.037468,0.054472,0.011156,-0.00094,0.007615,0.019839,0.01549,-0.003085,0.001199,-0.000297,0.011973,-0.011265,0.021082,0.019949,-0.0019,-0.004902,0.006503,0.015098,-0.003462,-0.005176,-0.023859,0.001796
> GRC_Koufonisi_Cycladic_EBA:Kou01,0.1161,0.176702,-0.016216,-0.086241,0.024928,-0.038487,-0.00329,-0.007846,0.01268,0.054306,0.005684,0.013788,-0.021258,0.013074,-0.024565,-0.015115,0.00665,0.004687,0.008045,-0.013381,-0.009483,-0.004946,-0.000986,0.010363,0.002155
> ...


~arbitrarily pruning the samples down to keep a few of each as far as HRV, and Maros goes, while keeping all the ancient Greece samples.
As a result I got the very first image with the tree.

Credit also to PLogan from Anthrogenica that helped me fix some bugs when running the code. And especially to Nganasankhan for creating this and many other interesting R scripts.

Did not know where to post this so just posted it here.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Made one also with the modern scaled averages for these pops:




> Albanian,0.1181863,0.1417511,0.0155562,-0.0158808,0.0251586,-0.0074138,0.0033683,0.0018077,0.0006648,0.0161279, 0.0011097,0.0015486,-0.0070986,0.0066059,-0.019295,-0.0041544,0.0081273,0.0014992,0.0082962,-0.0059402,-0.0055629,0.0007212,0.0024238,0.0021991,-0.0025248
> Bulgarian,0.12475,0.1348622,0.0256442,0.0053618,0. 02462,-0.0008368,0.005499,0.0030458,-0.0002862,0.0069978,-0.0033452,0.0008992,0.002111,0.0086426,-0.0143046,-0.0022274,0.0070928,0.0020016,0.0031424,-0.0037018,-0.0046168,-0.000544,0.00281,-0.0024824,-0.0010776
> Serbian,0.1273334,0.137229,0.040024,0.0148299,0.03 14974,0.0045957,0.0048738,0.006672,-0.0011737,-7.9e-06,-0.0022946,-0.001251,0.0034128,0.012434,-0.0128875,-0.0008358,0.0040476,0.0005894,0.0043011,-0.0024468,-0.0083168,-0.0017151,0.0048925,0.000372,-0.0020097
> Bosnian,0.1290754,0.1348622,0.0449528,0.0248064,0. 0312058,0.0098726,0.004841,0.0052152,-0.0024136,-0.001859,0.0004224,-0.0028176,0.00556,0.0162396,-0.0125404,0.0010078,0.0066756,-0.000583,0.004827,0.0030266,-0.0050912,-0.0034376,0.0075182,0.001229,-0.0016286
> Greek_Achaea,0.1176476,0.1447334,0.008915,-0.0254524,0.0186618,-0.0085564,0.0029704,-7.38e-05,0.0028634,0.0153514,0.0010198,0.0014746,-0.0018315,0.006727,-0.0149347,-0.0008963,0.0074268,-0.0001216,0.0049677,-0.004047,-0.0064686,0.0013948,0.0035248,0.0019616,-0.0025866
> Greek_Arcadia,0.1173137,0.1434605,0.0074167,-0.0243973,0.0207219,-0.011323,0.003337,-4.62e-05,-0.0002999,0.015235,0.0016347,0.0019181,-0.0021704,0.0085878,-0.0162594,-0.0033235,0.0038595,0.0007095,0.0070473,-0.0058945,-0.007337,-0.0005687,0.0013559,0.0001124,-0.0007663
> Greek_Argolis,0.1198699,0.143634,0.0072359,-0.0265264,0.0190804,-0.0092382,0.0014982,-0.0011106,-0.0006774,0.0167202,0.0027098,0.0024354,-0.0035214,0.0072424,-0.0158029,-0.0028425,0.0068207,0.0013936,0.0059943,-0.0055808,-0.0083368,0.0005334,0.0015714,9.79e-05,-0.0029189
> Greek_Cappadocia,0.1110913,0.1414632,-0.04137,-0.0611439,-0.0152951,-0.0183787,0.0027025,-0.0038535,-0.0186525,0.0094217,0.003118,0.0032071,-0.0027949,0.0059728,-0.0097175,-0.0057411,0.0004955,0.0029265,0.0059706,-0.0039268,0.0009358,0.0047976,-0.003685,-0.0006267,0.0019399
> Greek_Central_Anatolia,0.110029,0.1442053,-0.037209,-0.0592167,-0.0133357,-0.0200803,0.0031333,-0.0029997,-0.0196343,0.0115417,0.0053587,0.0049457,-0.006888,0.0050007,-0.0110387,0.001061,0.0096483,0.0024913,0.0044833,-0.0026263,0.002454,0.0046577,-0.0002877,-0.0003617,-0.0007187
> ...

----------


## torzio

@post 90

Looks OK to me


Distance to:	Veritus_scaled
0.02523376	Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige
0.02540501	Italian_Liguria
0.02635030	Italian_Bergamo
0.02642337	Italian_Lombardy
0.02669029	Italian_Veneto
0.02682413	Italian_Northeast
0.02930795	Italian_Piedmont
0.03832107	Greek_Thessaly
0.03858178	Italian_Aosta_Valley
0.03861731	Italian_Tuscany
0.03866994	Romanian
0.03885199	Greek_Macedonia
0.03920017	Bulgarian
0.03963424	Albanian
0.04258540	Greek_Central_Macedonia
0.04438038	Greek_West_Taygetos
0.04438253	Italian_Marche
0.04508641	Greek_Messenia
0.04519407	Serbian
0.04703527	Greek_Arcadia
0.04786625	Greek_Achaea
0.04903513	Italian_Umbria
0.04912196	Greek_Argolis
0.04921966	Greek_Elis
0.05023147	Greek_East_Taygetos



Target: Veritus_scaled
Distance: 0.0177% / 0.01774215
49.1	Italian_Lombardy
21.7	Hungarian
19.5	Italian_Veneto
6.8	Greek_North_Tsakonia
2.9	Greek_Macedonia


Unsure why you used these below ..............is it for the Mani people or ancient Spartans

Tsakonia (Greek: Τσακωνιά) or the Tsakonian region (Τσακωνικός χώρος) refers to the small area in the eastern Peloponnese where the Tsakonian language is spoken

The Taygetus, Taugetus, Taygetos or Taÿgetus (Greek: Ταΰγετος, romanized: Taygetos) is a mountain range on the Peloponnese peninsula in Southern Greece.

----------


## Albruic

good averages 
Distance to:
my_g25_

0.05683349
Italian_Northeast

0.05810532
Italian_Aosta_Valley

0.05844676
Italian_Trentino-Alto-Adige

0.06004621
Italian_Veneto

0.06023549
Italian_Liguria

0.06109011
Romanian

0.06284252
Italian_Bergamo

0.06284371
Italian_Lombardy

0.06350344
Italian_Piedmont

0.06393780
Bulgarian

0.06752116
Italian_Tuscany

0.06846507
Serbian

0.07064749
Greek_Thessaly

0.07086329
Albanian

0.07086654
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.07249447
Bosnian

0.07319853
Hungarian

0.07335606
Italian_Umbria

0.07367910
Croatian

0.07401232
Greek_Macedonia

0.07422335
Italian_Marche

0.07643565
Greek_West_Taygetos

0.07741007
Greek_Achaea

0.07765519
Greek_Messenia

0.07815277
Greek_Arcadia





Target: my_g25_
Distance: 0.0535% / 0.05349600 *| ADC: 0.25x RC*

32.1
Italian_Aosta_Valley



29.9
Italian_Liguria



29.7
Hungarian



8.3
Italian_Jew

----------

